# BFP by Oct 2015 TTC & BFP Group. (was the BFP by Oct 13 thread but the bubs are here)



## xxDreamxx

Hi,

This is a chat group for the girls who got their :bfp: and were members of the TTC after a loss group "BFP by October 2013" although anyone is welcome to post :) 

WELCOME :)

Due Dates
15 Feb - Left Wonderin :blue:
05 Mar - Twinmummy06 :blue:
18 Mar - xxDreamxx :blue:
19 Mar - Helena_ :pink:
07 Apr - CMC :yellow:
15 Apr - Ticklemonster :yellow:
08 May - Ece77 :pink:
12 May - Lune Miel :blue:
27 Aug - Ladyluck84 :yellow:


MrsBroodyPant :angel:

Past Members no longer on BNB
16 June - Sarah :pink:


----------



## twinmummy06

Thank you dream x

Hoping to see us all here soon!


----------



## Helena_

this was a great idea!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Thanks Girls :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Well done Dream :) and fair play to you for being so thoughtful . It is so hard when you are desperately waiting in the Tww and get a negative and someone gets a positive , you are happy for them but sad for yourself :( this was we still get to support those waiting but check and see how we are all getting on :)


----------



## c.m.c

Great idea dream, I soooooo hope I can join you!!


----------



## xxDreamxx

c.m.c said:


> Great idea dream, I soooooo hope I can join you!!

So do we :) there is room for you all over here :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Well ladies the big day has arrived and I am TERRIFIED ! I have to go in for my early scan in 2 hours , I should be 8+3 today ( first time I've actually written that down or admitted it ! ) I've been in denial I think too afraid to even hope , god I'm tearing up now what am I like !!!!! I'm so so afraid that they will not see a heartbeat and it will be like last time :( I will be devastated :( So I'm guessing that ill just have to take a BIG BREATH and get on with it . Leaving for the hospital in 30 mins ............ Wish me luck and if you believe in a GOD I'd welcome any prayers xxxxxxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Left wonderin said:


> Well ladies the big day has arrived and I am TERRIFIED ! I have to go in for my early scan in 2 hours , I should be 8+3 today ( first time I've actually written that down or admitted it ! ) I've been in denial I think too afraid to even hope , god I'm tearing up now what am I like !!!!! I'm so so afraid that they will not see a heartbeat and it will be like last time :( I will be devastated :( So I'm guessing that ill just have to take a BIG BREATH and get on with it . Leaving for the hospital in 30 mins ............ Wish me luck and if you believe in a GOD I'd welcome any prayers xxxxxxx

Wishing you all the best :hugs: I know how nerve wracking it all is (we all do, hon) :hugs: Just take deep breaths and try and remain calm. You can cry all you want to when you see the little heart beating. Let us know how you get on the minute you can post on here! :thumbup:

And Yes, I do believe in God and will say a prayer for you xoxoxox


----------



## twinmummy06

Good luck LW!! Crossing everything for you that you see a beautiful heartbeat!


----------



## twinmummy06

I'm trying so very hard to keep my eyes open for your update LW! 
It's only 8:50pm and my eyes are on fire I'm so tired :haha:


----------



## Helena_

Good luck lw! Now on with the update about babys perfect heartbeat!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Well everyone I am so so blessed , everything was just perfect . Little bean measuring 4 days ahead at 9w ( by my dates I'm 8+3 ) baby's heartbeating away , the most perfect sound I've ever heard :) thank you so so much for your best wishes and positive thoughts 

I've posted a little pic of my little beanie , I'm offically in love
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Left wonderin

And baby's heartbeat :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Helena_

Wahoo!!!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Oh wow that is awesome news - love the pic of your little bean {hugs}


----------



## Left wonderin

I think they look like a jelly baby :)


----------



## twinmummy06

:happydance: yay!! Awesome news!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Left wonderin said:


> I think they look like a jelly baby :)

Yeah but jelly babies are the best! We call ours smiley (after the smiley face on the clear blue monitor) 

It's 1:38am here and I am awake after falling asleep on the couch at 7 and going to bed at 8:06


----------



## xxDreamxx

twinmummy06 said:


> :happydance: yay!! Awesome news!

Is it 3:39am where you are? Can't remember if you are 2 hours ahead - there are way too many time zones in Australia


----------



## twinmummy06

Yea it's about 4am now. Passed out at 10.30pm now I've woken to pee, still tired but can't sleep. Frustrating lol.


----------



## xxDreamxx

twinmummy06 said:


> Yea it's about 4am now. Passed out at 10.30pm now I've woken to pee, still tired but can't sleep. Frustrating lol.

2am here now and I fancy a cuppa tea and something to eat. Might try and sleep some more and think about the food I can eat tomorrow (I am a bottom less pit)


----------



## Helena_

11am. I woke up at 7:30 am for some ungod known reason. Didn't fall asleep until 2am last night. I just wanna nap and eat pancakes!


----------



## Helena_

I've been calling mine hippo. I had a dream (the night before getting my bfp) that I gave birth to a tiny hippo. Later on the hippo turned into a baby girl, but I was still calling her hippo. Apparently, dreaming of a hippo symbolizing inner strength. It all seems very fitting :)


----------



## twinmummy06

xxDreamxx said:


> twinmummy06 said:
> 
> 
> Yea it's about 4am now. Passed out at 10.30pm now I've woken to pee, still tired but can't sleep. Frustrating lol.
> 
> 2am here now and I fancy a cuppa tea and something to eat. Might try and sleep some more and think about the food I can eat tomorrow (I am a bottom less pit)Click to expand...

:haha: the thought of you planning your next meals at 2am is making me laugh. Don't worry, I've done it too LOL. Now baby girl is awake, so I'm going to have to try resettle her. Yay.


----------



## twinmummy06

Lol Helena - pancakes yum!

Baby hippo is cute!


----------



## twinmummy06

So it's now 5.35am, I can't sleep but I'm tired!! GAH!! Annnnnnd for some weird reason I had to have a cup of tea. Susan... :rofl:

My OH had better let me nap today - if he knows what's good for him :grr: :haha:


----------



## xxDreamxx

twinmummy06 said:


> So it's now 5.35am, I can't sleep but I'm tired!! GAH!! Annnnnnd for some weird reason I had to have a cup of tea. Susan... :rofl:
> 
> My OH had better let me nap today - if he knows what's good for him :grr: :haha:

Yep back awake too.... It's 3:43am here now and I am windier than the channel tunnel. That chicken curry last night seemed like a good idea at the time. :lol:

Mmmmmmm pancakes! Actually waffles, bacon & egg sounds good (wont eat it, but sounds good)


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol all ypu ladies are mad ! It's only 8.30pm here and I've just had a mc Donald's very healthy I know lol..... But now no matter what I eat and the list is small as most food now makes me think uck ( food aversions ) I feel nauceous about half an hour after eating it . 

So have any of you got interesting plans for the weekend ? Oh except for eating and sleeping lol...... By the way what are your names ? I'm Regina :)


----------



## twinmummy06

Go to bed woman! Wait who am I kidding :haha:

No interesting plans here. Boys have soccer this morning, then just bludging all weekend :D

I'm Hayley :)


----------



## xxDreamxx

Susan :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Haley ( love that name ) and Susan ( already one in our family lol ) see I'm alway on the look out lol ........... I'm just going to potter for the weekend . There weather is unusually hot here so prob just sit in the garden and read a good thriller :)


----------



## xxDreamxx

Oh and this weekend - library, hospital to collect progesterone script, grocery shop, gotta go to officeworks and buy me a new chair and gotta see my Dad and catch up with my Step Mother as I have hit a roadblock with my knitting and she knows what she is doing


----------



## Left wonderin

xxDreamxx said:


> Oh and this weekend - library, hospital to collect progesterone script, grocery shop, gotta go to officeworks and buy me a new chair and gotta see my Dad and catch up with my Step Mother as I have hit a roadblock with my knitting and she knows what she is doing

Wow your busy !!!!! What do you knit , I tried once but failed miserably ! I'm a lefty so kept getting the stitches wrong !!


----------



## xxDreamxx

I have just taken it up again, haven't knitted since I was a teenager. I am knitting baby's trousers or leggings. Not necessarily for me.... Just cos I had the pattern and fancied starting off on something small


----------



## twinmummy06

2 sleeps until our scan. Seriously losing my shit here. Time is dragging :( I have a head full of horrible scenarios I just can't stop thinking about. Hurry up time! I'm going insane!


----------



## Left wonderin

twinmummy06 said:


> 2 sleeps until our scan. Seriously losing my shit here. Time is dragging :( I have a head full of horrible scenarios I just can't stop thinking about. Hurry up time! I'm going insane!

Twin I seriously know exactly how you feel its just awful ! I tried to hold onto the fact that actually the odds are in your favour 80% in your favour :happydance:
But actually its so hard not to think worst case scenario :wacko: 

Here is wishing that the next two days go like lightning for you and you arrive at the day you get to see you healthy happy bean :happydance: 
Try keep busy anything to take your mind off the negative thoughts :)


----------



## Helena_

twin- I'm sure it'll all be fine! enjoy the scan :D

I cannot stop drinking water! Food is out, but water is AMAZING


----------



## twinmummy06

Thanks ladies. I know the odds are with me - but I keep thinking about all the things that have already happened to me where the odds have been low. Of course then my head starts spinning about what else the universe can possibly throw at me :haha: not things I want to experience. Ever. 

I wish I could just sleep until the scan lol. It's 7.15pm Saturday here, so just over 1.5 days to go. 
Need to think of something to do Sunday to distract myself.


----------



## xxDreamxx

{twin} - I know how you feel, I will be a complete wreck when my scan comes round and I still have just over 2 weeks to wait. Please let us know how you get in, as soon as you have had the scan {hugs}

AFM - I am just perpetually worried..... I worry that I don't have enough symptoms. My boobs don't really hurt this time and apart from the odd ovarian twinges, incessant hunger and tiredness I don't really have anything. I feel like crying at the enormity of it all..... I have sooooo long to go until I hit 12 weeks and don't even have the luxury of work to keep me busy


----------



## Left wonderin

Dream my boobs didn't start hurting until at least 6 weeks and ms until end of 6 weeks begining of 7 . At 4/5 weeks I was just tired and constantly empty feeling ( starving ) but that was it . It is so so hard not to worry , I broke it into goals my first was waiting 5 weeks to first scan to be honest it went quicker than I thought it would , my next is the 12 th of August and next scan . Taking it one day at a time really helped me , I didn't allow myself gallop off miles into the future in my mind ans stopped myself when I found I was doing it . That's when the panic set in . So my moto is today I'm pregnant and I'm ok :) let tommrow worry about itself , and ill deal with it when it gets here :) 

Day at a time :)


----------



## xxDreamxx

Left wonderin said:


> Dream my boobs didn't start hurting until at least 6 weeks and ms until end of 6 weeks begining of 7 . At 4/5 weeks I was just tired and constantly empty feeling ( starving ) but that was it . It is so so hard not to worry , I broke it into goals my first was waiting 5 weeks to first scan to be honest it went quicker than I thought it would , my next is the 12 th of August and next scan . Taking it one day at a time really helped me , I didn't allow myself gallop off miles into the future in my mind ans stopped myself when I found I was doing it . That's when the panic set in . So my moto is today I'm pregnant and I'm ok :) let tommrow worry about itself , and ill deal with it when it gets here :)
> 
> Day at a time :)

I suppose I should concentrate on my twice weekly bloods and when the next 5 are done (30/7) will be here and my 7 week scan and then I just take it day by day, week by week till 10 weeks when I go for screening bloods and then day by day week by week for another 2 weeks till 12 week scan.

Thanks {hugs} - just need to keep myself busy I guess


----------



## xxDreamxx

This thread annoys me https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-know-your-pregnancy-probably-going-ok-3.html it has people posting that they know they're ok cos they have nausea and sore boobs etc..... I don't want to post in there but even women with morning sickness have had MC's so I just can't read those endless replies where they are "oh, I am so reassured, I feel this pregnancy is ok because of this symptom" 

Don't pay any attention to me :lol: just don't feel I belong in 1st trimester boards as much as I did the last time


----------



## twinmummy06

Annoys me too Susan. The only pregnancy I had high blood pressure, vomiting and constant nausea with was our angel. All my others have been pretty easy - still had minor symptoms, but nothing debilitating. I just get so frustrated because as you said - symptoms does not mean you will be fine. And I think it's hard for people who haven't been through a loss to understand that. But then people who have like us lose our 'pregnancy innocence' and it seems like we are being negative Nancy's, when in fact I think we are just being realistic :(

I try answer some 1st tri posts - mainly the poor people who have lost, etc as I feel most people avoid the negative posts. 

But I cannot wait to be out of the first tri!! Dislike being back at the beginning where it's scary.


----------



## xxDreamxx

yeah.... I wanna be past the 12 week screening.....STAT :saywhat:


----------



## twinmummy06

A small sense of relief. Measuring 6+4, heartbeat of 122bpm. Whole lot better than last time so trying to remain hopeful. Now to make it to the first trimester screening and smash them!

Not much to see but here's our little blob and yolk sac :D

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/image_zps37f84115.jpg


----------



## xxDreamxx

Awwwwww Hayley - beautiful pic :)


----------



## Helena_

twin- i LOVE it


I keep meaning to update, but I just feel so sick and weepy. Random bouts of crying followed up an inability to eat and when I do, I just want to throw up. I'm so so so happy about this bean, but I'm also so so so miserable and I miss my husband and I cant stop crying and just want to sleep all day. I hate complaining, but I really need to


----------



## Helena_

I shouldn't feel this horrible this early, right? It makes me think something is wrong.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Helena_ said:


> I shouldn't feel this horrible this early, right? It makes me think something is wrong.

:hugs:

Nope....it doesn't meant something is wrong. It just means you react differently to the hormones than those of us with no morning sickness. You are worrying about your symptoms and I am worrying about my lack of them....we're a right pair. I have been crying on and off this morning too!

:hugs: We just gotta take it a day at a time....that's all we can do hon!

:cry:


----------



## Helena_

I think it has a lot to do with all the progesterone I'm on. I keep worrying about not eating enough, but I can't help but not eat! we are a pretty crazy pair haha. I just feel like this is SO early to feel this rotten. not even 5 weeks! I cant imagine how I'll feel in the next few weeks..ugh. my friend is staying here visiting and I feel horriblebecause all I can do is sleep right now. Not being a very good hostess!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Helena_ said:


> I think it has a lot to do with all the progesterone I'm on. I keep worrying about not eating enough, but I can't help but not eat! we are a pretty crazy pair haha. I just feel like this is SO early to feel this rotten. not even 5 weeks! I cant imagine how I'll feel in the next few weeks..ugh. my friend is staying here visiting and I feel horriblebecause all I can do is sleep right now. Not being a very good hostess!

What progesterone are you on? I am on 200mg suppository a day


----------



## Left wonderin

Firstly Twin what wonderful news :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Isn't it amazing that already a tiny heart is beating away !!! Really babies are Miracles :) Measuring to date and all looks good . There are 1,00000000000 reasons to feel hopeful . Let yourself be on :cloud9: for today . Today girl you got to see your little bean , you are pregnant and all is Wonderful :happydance: 

Dream I'm sorry you are having a bad day , looking at the words on that bill must have been very sad , it is not long ago at all . You are still grieving and now having to look forward with hope for the new little one ....... A mixed bag no wonder your bawling !!!!!! With happiness one second, sadness the next and mixed in is anxiety !!!! All you can do , all any of us can do is ONE DAY AT A TIME :hugs:

Helena , I too like you when feeling rough and exhausted think oh oh is this normal surely feeling like this means there is something wrong ? In fact pregnancy turns everything tipsy turvy !!!!! Im sure everything is just as it should be .... I'm sure its twice as difficult to be doing it on your own without hubby for a reassuring :hugs: . Don't worry the 26th will get here before you know it ! Until then ya have us to get through each day at a time :)


----------



## Helena_

he'll actually be home a bit earlier, the 24th! woot! and then 6 days after that we'll have our scan! I feel MUCH better today. Amazing how feeling sick can make you so negative. 

I'm taking 200mg suppositories, 200mg oral, and natural progesterone cream. I'm all drugged up haha. Only the suppositories were given to me by my doctor. my last doc gave me the oral pills. I started the oral pills and cream in the tww and didn't want to discontinue when the doc gave me the suppositories after I got my bfp. 

what's the name of your suppositories?


----------



## xxDreamxx

Helena_ said:


> he'll actually be home a bit earlier, the 24th! woot! and then 6 days after that we'll have our scan! I feel MUCH better today. Amazing how feeling sick can make you so negative.
> 
> I'm taking 200mg suppositories, 200mg oral, and natural progesterone cream. I'm all drugged up haha. Only the suppositories were given to me by my doctor. my last doc gave me the oral pills. I started the oral pills and cream in the tww and didn't want to discontinue when the doc gave me the suppositories after I got my bfp.
> 
> what's the name of your suppositories?

They don't have a name as such, I either get Orion brand or the chemist makes them up. They are expensive but I can claim some money back from my private insurer


----------



## Helena_

mine were all covered by my insurance. thank goodness! otherwise the suppositories alone are like $250 for a 3 week supply


----------



## xxDreamxx

Wow, mine were $90 (£45) for a 2 week supply


----------



## Helena_

how long are you staying on it? the pamphlet says to 10 weeks. I have enough for 10 weeks, but there's also a refill. I'm gonna ask my doc if I can stay on it until 13 weeks to be safe


----------



## xxDreamxx

Last time my Ob told me to wean myself off by 13 weeks


----------



## twinmummy06

Thanks ladies :)
Feeling pretty good today - off to my first 'booking in' appt today. So that's always fun with the 50 questions :haha: 

Only problem is the OH is on nightshift, so the 2yo has to come with me. Which is always a nightmare. I guess it could be crazier if the twins were off school hahaha. Something about kids and hospitals just does not mix well!


Yikes to the price of progesterone supps!

Sorry you're feeling crap Helena :hugs: it's no fun and really doesn't make it enjoyable :( but it should get better.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Just got results of my 4th Beta and HCG has gone up from 860 at 4+2 to 6600 today at 5 weeks :) 5th Beta is Friday :)


----------



## Helena_

beautiful! ok! screw it, I think I'm gonna take a trip to the docs to get my beta done on wednesday. I'll be 5 weeks!


----------



## xxDreamxx

My progesterone has gone up from 63.2 to 67 so gotta stay on 1 pessary a day. I am tempted to take 2 but I need to trust that if my levels dip between now and Friday, that they will tell me to increase then.


----------



## Helena_

personally, I'd just take the two, but I guess if they rose it can't hurt! besides, the levels are very high :)


----------



## Helena_

susan- what was each beta again?


----------



## xxDreamxx

Helena_ said:


> susan- what was each beta again?

3+2 HCG 40.9 P 62
3+6 HCG 275 P 77
4+2 HCG 860 P 63.2
5 HCG 6600 P 67

:thumbup:


----------



## Left wonderin

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: yahoooooo Susan what fantastic news . TODAY YOU ARE PRENPGNANT AND ALL IS BLOODY TERRIFIC :flower: 

Helena your doctors waiting room might be quite full on Wednesday as we will all be there with you :haha: ! 

AFM 9 weeks today , 3 more to 12 weeks not that I'm counting or anything !!


----------



## twinmummy06

None of us are counting LW :rofl:


----------



## Helena_

waiting for my beta results!


----------



## Left wonderin

Helena_ said:


> waiting for my beta results!

Did you go in today :) I have my everything crossed for you and a big reassuring rise :) I've even got my 4 dogs crossing their paws lol........ Keep us posted Hun xxxx


----------



## Helena_

1485!!! 33 hour doubling time! YESSSS. they ordered me another one, so i'll go in monday- wednesday :D


----------



## Left wonderin

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Delighted for you and your beanie Helena :) bet your glad you went now lol


----------



## Helena_

so so so happy I went. I was at first a little bummed by the number. Was expected like 4000s, but am actually glad. It's a perfect doubling time, and it was rising as much as it was in the beginning (and was 4000) I'd be worried about a molar pregnancy, I think. I like normal much more!


----------



## Left wonderin

Normal is always good :) they don't do betas at all here in Ireland even for high risk pgs . Not sure why ?


----------



## Helena_

my doctor seems to hand them out like candy haha. I thought I was gonna have to fight for another, but she was fine with it. I'm so tempted to go in for an earlier scan!


----------



## Left wonderin

When is your scan booked for ? How far along will you be then ?


----------



## Helena_

July 30th. I'll be 6 weeks 6 days. They keep saying I can come in sooner, but I want my husband there and I figure we'll see so much more then


----------



## xxDreamxx

I don't want to go any earlier than 7 weeks as I want to make sure that we're far enough along that they will see bub and heartbeat. I read too many stories of women going at 5/6 weeks and having to go back a week or 2 later.

Excellent beta Helena :)

Ughhhh I don't feel well. Yesterday I had horrible stomach ache - wasn't pain exactly but very very uncomfortable. Of course you do start thinking ectopic any time there is pain or weird feeling down there. This was either side of my stomach, above where my belly button is (kinda where your intestines are)

I went and had a warm shower and it made it worse so I led down in bed for awhile and trapped wind came out (oops). I ate dinner last night and stayed rugged up on the couch and it feels better although still feels a little achy like there is more in there? It could be the progesterone or something I ate yesterday. I don't feel that it's anything bad as its more stomach/intestine related you know. Going to drink plenty of water today to see if that will help.

I also have had been feeling nausea too - that started yesterday and I thought it had something to do with the achy feeling. It's 5:31am here at the moment and I still feel a bit bleurgh!


----------



## Left wonderin

Dream I've ahead all sorts of pains and aches in my tummy area over the last 9 weeks !! Each and every one I worried and fixated about !! I am now trying just to relax and keep in mind that every day there is ALOT going on in there !!!!! From tummy and intestine issues to a stretching uterus lol.............. Weird pains and feelings are par for the norm lol xxxxx 

Yahoo for the blah feeling may it be part of your days for the foreseeable future lol...


----------



## Left wonderin

Night night all I'm off to bed xxxxxxxx


----------



## twinmummy06

I agree with 6.5-7 weeks minimum for a scan. Any earlier and you have a chance of not seeing anything which will just lead to stress. Wait it out if you can. The wait sucks balls, but worth it. And Yay for another lot of beautiful betas Helena!

Sorry your still feeling sick Susan :( if it makes you feel better I'm still nauseous too :haha:

Good night LW. days just beginning here :thumbup:


----------



## xxDreamxx

After a few errmm farts and some quality time on the loo....I feel better :lol: I also don't feel so queasy after breakfast.


----------



## twinmummy06

Can we :happydance: for that Susan :haha:


----------



## xxDreamxx

See only another preggers gal can appreciate the pain that is alleviated from a good bottom burp :lol:


----------



## Helena_

pooing is my favorite thing to do now. I swear I don't throw up, just get the runs! haha. I totally agree with the 6.5-7 weeks scan thing. I'm just eager for my scan! haha


----------



## xxDreamxx

Yep.... I get the runs too :lol:


----------



## Helena_

I walked for miles up hills today. I went to the zoo with a friend, but we decided to hike there (there are hiking trails that lead to the zoo. that took about an hour all uphill and then we walk around the zoo for about 3-4 hours). Can someone rub my feet? :haha:


----------



## Helena_

also I checked out the "prescription status" at my pharmacies website and it says since I ordered my progesterone on July 8th, I can't order another one until August 7th....ummm it's a 21 day prescription!!! I'm gonna have the doc fix this when I get my beta next week. It's nothing to worry about right now, but I can't go a whole week without taking the progesterone! I'm so glad I checked, because otherwise I wouldn't have seen that until I went in that day to get it. I would have been flipping out


----------



## xxDreamxx

That sounds odd - good job, you checked!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Had my next BETA today (5+3 weeks) and it was 21,200 :) So pleased with that :) How is everyone doing?

Next BETA is Tuesday!


----------



## Left wonderin

xxDreamxx said:


> Had my next BETA today (5+3 weeks) and it was 21,200 :) So pleased with that :) How is everyone doing?
> 
> Next BETA is Tuesday!

I'm not surprised you pleased :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: yahooooooooo


----------



## xxDreamxx

Left wonderin said:


> xxDreamxx said:
> 
> 
> Had my next BETA today (5+3 weeks) and it was 21,200 :) So pleased with that :) How is everyone doing?
> 
> Next BETA is Tuesday!
> 
> I'm not surprised you pleased :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: yahoooooooooClick to expand...

Yeah, I know it's not the number itself and I pray it continues to double, it's just that with my last little one, it stopped doubling and then went up by 10% and 40% at 6+5 and struggled to make it to 9000 by 7 weeks when they stopped doing BETA's. I just wanted a different BETA outcome this time....

Grow little Smiley....Grow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xxDreamxx

How are you today Left Wonderin? What's new?


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm good thanks dream , 10 weeks on Tuesday please God . Still taking it one day at a time and counting my blessings . I'm now randomly heaving during the entire day instead of just mornings :) I hate it and love it all at the same time !!!! I'm going to have a very lazy day today was out late at my sisters 30th birthday didn't get to bed till 1.30 . I'm now hitting the sack at 10.30 and can't keep my eyes open so now days that's a really late one lol....!!!


----------



## Helena_

It hit me today that tomorrow will be something like 10 weeks since my last loss. 


I fell asleep last night and woke up feeling sick about an hour later. I went to get something to ease my stomach, so I looked in the cabinet. Decided I wanted spaghetti haha. So stayed up and made spaghetti! I took a few bites and felt sick again...ugh the life of a preggo. I just wish I could sleep through the night. My dreams are so vivid that I keep waking up


----------



## xxDreamxx

Awwww {Helena} - Friday was 10 weeks for me. I lost my little boy 2 days before you. I think things like that are gonna hit us because just because we're pregnant doesn't mean we don't remember the ones we lost.

As for dreams - I dreamt I was knitting all night :lol:


----------



## twinmummy06

It was 4 months for me on the 19th. I hate the 19th of each month :(

I'm sitting here at my hospital doing my early glucose tolerance test. I'm only 20 mins post feral drink and my stomach is churning. 

I hope I don't spew or the test will be void. I feel vile!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Twin - yuck.... I really don't want to have to do that bluergh


----------



## Helena_

Honestly, this is horrible but my first loss sticks with me most. Every 20th is horrid. I guess because it wss my first and longest. I was very cynical with the last and just knew. This time is different. For all of us :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi girls :) what is the glucose tolerance test , read about it on other posts too sounds dreadful ! Does everyone have to do it during pregnancy ? Not another thing for me to worry about !!! Lol ..... 

So what's the next significant event or goal for everyone ? For me its firstly getting beyond 11+4 ( this was when I started spotting with my last loss) and then to get to the 12th of August and my dating scan :) please God ill be 12+6 then . The royal pregnancy and birth is significant for me as I had the same edd as Kate , great now ill have a constant reminder !!!!!


----------



## twinmummy06

The GTT is to test for gestational diabetes LW. It's usually done around 28 weeks I think, but if you have had it previously or have risk factors like diabetic family they ask you to do an earlier one too (usually in first or early second tri). They are of course all optional tests - but GD should not go unmonitored so worth it in my opinion. 

My first goal is to get to my 8 week appt on Thursday. I was 8 weeks at the start of my first miscarriage so its always a 'goal' for me as such, but that was a blighted ovum and we know there was a baby at least this time. My OB said she will give me a in-office scan at 8 weeks, so I just want to see a little heart beat flickering still and ill be happy. Then to make it to the 12 week scan and pass the screening tests :(


----------



## Helena_

4th beta came back at 28475! 43 hour doubling time :D


----------



## xxDreamxx

Helena_ said:


> 4th beta came back at 28475! 43 hour doubling time :D

That's great. My 6 week one was high at 59'500 so I am anxiously awaiting Tuesdays scan. 

I worried last time that it was too low and this time too high - agggghhhhh


----------



## Helena_

my numbers aren't crazy high (although, they are high), but the doubling time is very very high. It has me worried! Google tells me all sorts of bad stuff it could be


----------



## xxDreamxx

Helena - we need to stay away from google because we are probably googling the same things. Our scans are Tuesday - we just gotta hang on!


----------



## Helena_

so soon! maybe twins? haha


----------



## hilslo

Hi ladies!! I'm so excited to be joining you! Today I found out that my little bean is growing in the right place. The relief is unbeliveable!!

I'm 5 weeks today so I know there is a very long road ahead but this time round I'm going to enjoy it as long as it lasts!

I'll read through the board from the beginning later today. I've been too scared to peek over until now! x


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hilslo - Welcome :) we're all nervous here, so don't worry. I think having been through what we went through steals the innocence from us the next time.

So pleased that bub had a sat nav :)


----------



## twinmummy06

Woohoo Hilslo :happydance:


----------



## Helena_

Welcome!

I had another bit of spotting overnight. I can't stop fearing an ectopic and am absolutely terrified for tuesday. It's my birthday today, but celebrating is the last thing I want to do


----------



## Left wonderin

hilslo said:


> Hi ladies!! I'm so excited to be joining you! Today I found out that my little bean is growing in the right place. The relief is unbeliveable!!
> 
> I'm 5 weeks today so I know there is a very long road ahead but this time round I'm going to enjoy it as long as it lasts!
> 
> I'll read through the board from the beginning later today. I've been too scared to peek over until now! x

:happydance::happydance::happydance: that is good news ! Delighted ya could join us , I hope soon everyone will be here and the other BFP before October will be a place where only tumble weed is seen :haha:


----------



## Left wonderin

Helena_ said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I had another bit of spotting overnight. I can't stop fearing an ectopic and am absolutely terrified for tuesday. It's my birthday today, but celebrating is the last thing I want to do

Helena firstly Happy birthday :cake: I feel for you as early on I had one episode of spotting just after 5 weeks . I was convinced it was all over but thankfully all was well . Can I ask why are you thinking ectopic ? Could be just left of blood from implantation , its impossible to try relax so I'm not even going to say it . All you can do is take it one day at a time xxx The odds are stacked in your favour and I'm sure all is ok xxxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Happy birthday Helena!

I have my fingers crossed for a wonderful scan for you and dream on Tuesday! It's gonna be a good day, I can feel it :hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

Girls I'm literally shitting myself here...I felt sick all day so took an FRER...it's positive!

I'm only cd21 dpo9


----------



## Helena_

scan tomorrow!


----------



## c.m.c

O Helena FX for your scan!! Happy birthday to you


----------



## Left wonderin

c.m.c said:


> Girls I'm literally shitting myself here...I felt sick all day so took an FRER...it's positive!
> 
> I'm only cd21 dpo9

Yahoooo:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: number 8 lol.... Take it one day at time :) xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Helena_ said:


> scan tomorrow!

Helena what time is the scan at ? It will be a crowded room ...... We will all be it it with ya :haha: ...... Here is to seeing your sticky bean :flower:


----------



## c.m.c

Left wonderin said:


> Helena_ said:
> 
> 
> scan tomorrow!
> 
> Helena what time is the scan at ? It will be a crowded room ...... We will all be it it with ya :haha: ...... Here is to seeing your sticky bean :flower:Click to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## hilslo

Helena_ said:


> scan tomorrow!

Huge dollops of luck for your scan, I'll be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## hilslo

Starting getting strecthing pains today and can now start enjoying them rather than worrying they're ectopic pains! DH keeps shouting "uterus" every five minutes. He's so excited - I'm getting lots of hugs and kisses (and belly rubs!)


----------



## c.m.c

Hilslo I'm so delighted you got that early scan....it just great to not be frightened of another ectopic!! Yipee


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi Girls,

It's 6:18am and I am wide awake & nauseas. My scan is at 11:40 and I am nervous. I pray that there is a healthy looking baby in there with nice heartbeat. I honestly didn't expect to get pregnant without assistance & especially not the first month trying. Last time I fell pregnant on our first IUI & just felt too lucky....I just don't want to start messing my head up by feeling too lucky again.

I see the GP this afternoon & hoping to get some nausea meds etc. 

Helena - Good Luck for your scan today {hugs}
c.m.c - Congratulations :) so pleased for you :)


----------



## twinmummy06

That's 1.40 here! Too long :haha:


----------



## twinmummy06

c.m.c said:


> Girls I'm literally shitting myself here...I felt sick all day so took an FRER...it's positive!
> 
> I'm only cd21 dpo9


Wooooooooooo!!! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## xxDreamxx

twinmummy06 said:


> That's 1.40 here! Too long :haha:

It's 7:25 here now.... I am delaying getting up. I leave for hospital at 11 as I need to pick my referral up from clinic first. 

Sooooooo nervous


----------



## c.m.c

Dream hope all goes well today...keep us updated! I took a fmu test today....10 dpo.....I'm in utter shock!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## c.m.c

Good luck Helena xxxx


----------



## Helena_

I have a few hours yet. It's still 11:45pm the night before my scan. 

That test is beautiful!


----------



## Left wonderin

Cmc and Helena , I'm wishing you both the very best of luck for the scans today . Ill be thinking of you both :) xxxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Ooooonnnn sorry dream ( Susan ) lol. Cmc think I'm still in shock at your wonderful line !


----------



## xxDreamxx

All went well, baby measuring 3 days ahead but my EDD has been left the same for now. Heart Beat of 153 BPM.
 



Attached Files:







MURUGAIYANSUSAN20130730115132907.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## c.m.c

Dream wooooooohooooo that's a class image...look at your wee baby it's so real! Congrats.

I it HCG done today it's 67!!! I go back thurs...hope it doubles


----------



## Left wonderin

Dream delighted for you :) and what a wonderful pic :) anyone heard from Helena how she got on ?


----------



## Helena_

Still waiting ! About 3 hours left


----------



## Left wonderin

What time is it where you live ? I've nearly done Tuesday lol.... You must be behind !! Are you nervous ?


----------



## Helena_

It's 12:40pm here, tuesday the 30th. I am! Hope baby is all snuggled in and ok


----------



## twinmummy06

Good luck Helena!!


----------



## Helena_

measuring spot on with my measurements at 6 weeks 6 days. Fetal heart rate of 122. I ovulated from my left ovary. Next scan is in 2 weeks. I'll be 8 weeks 6 days. ·
 



Attached Files:







Parnicky_Helena_1.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 3









Parnicky_Helena_2.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 4









Parnicky_Helena_3.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 5









Parnicky_Helena_4.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## twinmummy06

Yay! :happydance:

Those 3d pics are amazeballs!


----------



## Helena_

I can't wait to see the little bean in 2 weeks. I'll be about 9 weeks. 
the doc gave me 4 print outs and a cd with the same pictures. I LOVE it!


----------



## Helena_

funny story: I never changed my last name, so the doctor wrote "Baby Parnicky". DH gets annoyed when my doctors call him Mr. parnicky. I keep teasing him about how they'll be calling the baby, baby parnicky. So when he typed Baby Parnicky, I chuckled. DH asked them to change the name on it haha


----------



## xxDreamxx

Helena - wonderful scan :) why do you need another in 2 weeks? My Ob usually does a quick scan in her office but I won't have another scan now until 12 weeks :(


----------



## Helena_

just because of my previous loss. Not complaining! I'm being seen by a fertility specialist, so I'll get extra scans :D


----------



## xxDreamxx

awww, that's great :)


----------



## Helena_

I'm thinking that if everything is alright at my next scan, I won't get another until the 12-13 week scan. That's fine with me. I think they just want to make sure bubs is still growing since my first miscarriage occurred at 8 weeks.


----------



## Helena_

susan- how long will they be keeping you on progesterone? My doc said 9 weeks, but I asked if I can stay until 12 weeks. he said he normally doesn't, but doesn't mind if I do if I really want.


----------



## c.m.c

Helena congrats that's a great scan!

AFM...my test isn't any darker this morning so I'm scared now!

Dream can I ask u what your HCG was at the start? Just I know you had HCG early like me


----------



## xxDreamxx

Helena_ said:


> susan- how long will they be keeping you on progesterone? My doc said 9 weeks, but I asked if I can stay until 12 weeks. he said he normally doesn't, but doesn't mind if I do if I really want.

I am on them until about 12 weeks.



c.m.c said:


> Helena congrats that's a great scan!
> 
> AFM...my test isn't any darker this morning so I'm scared now!
> 
> Dream can I ask u what your HCG was at the start? Just I know you had HCG early like me

3+2 = 40.9
3+6 = 275
4+2 = 860
5 = 6600
5+3 = 21,200
6 = 59,500

My tests were very light up until about 12DPO and then they darkened. I didn't really continue to test though as I was having the HCG betas done


----------



## Left wonderin

Wow Helena congratulations :) I'm so delighted for you :) your baby had good sat nav :) ! 

Cmc its so so so SO hard not to worry this early on , every min of every second of every day ! I tested at 11 DPO , 12 DPO and 13 DPO really my tests didn't get any darker till 15 DPO . Try as hard as you can to take it one day at a time . It really does help xx


----------



## Helena_

Cmc- I got my bfp at 11dpo. At 12dpo my hcg was 15, wo as you can imagine, my test wasn't much darker the next day. 

12dpo-15
14dpo- 78
20 dpo- 1485
6 weeks- 28475 

It took a bit, then skyrocketed once I missed af


----------



## Helena_

7 weeks!!!!!


----------



## c.m.c

ladies, thank you so much for the replies.

I was a bit scared today as i had some shoulder tip pain but i need to be realistic..its too early for them signs yet i think. yesterday i was only 3 weeks pregnant....sooooearly...tomorrow will be the result im interested to see as it will show if my levels are doubling...fx they do!!!

its reassuring knowing that a lot of you had to wait a few days for tests to get darker...that defo helps me


----------



## c.m.c

congrats on your 7 week mark helena


----------



## c.m.c

Hi how is everyone?

I did another test this morning 12 dpo...it's nearly as dark as he control line so my fingers and toes are crossed that the HCG has doubled.

With the heterotopic my levels were 5000 and I was 7 weeks 3 days then....I was trying to double in my head or even keep halving the 5000 and I think 5000 Is very low for nearly 8 weeks pregnant.


----------



## xxDreamxx

c.m.c said:


> Hi how is everyone?
> 
> I did another test this morning 12 dpo...it's nearly as dark as he control line so my fingers and toes are crossed that the HCG has doubled.
> 
> With the heterotopic my levels were 5000 and I was 7 weeks 3 days then....I was trying to double in my head or even keep halving the 5000 and I think 5000 Is very low for nearly 8 weeks pregnant.

With my Triploidy pregnancy my levels were 9000 at around 7/8 weeks. This pregnancy they were 59,500 at 6 weeks which was on the high side so had me worried before the scan.


----------



## twinmummy06

I have absolutely no idea what my levels were the only time I had them drawn. But with my triploidy pregnancy they were 42k at like 8 weeks (just over 6 weeks according to the "scan" though). HCG is so crazily variable.


----------



## c.m.c

My HCG went from 67 to 176 in 48 hrs so FX this is good!

I'm off for a while o no repeat HCG for a bit for me...I'm panicking


----------



## hilslo

Cmc - have you got an early scan booked?


----------



## c.m.c

Hilslo I'm seeing a dr private. He is going to scan me early. He's the one who has done the HCG too. I jus see him at work but I'm off for a week so il ave to try and settle myself.

I'm so early too I mean I'm only 3 weeks 3 days pregnant its crazy how early I found out


----------



## Left wonderin

I found out at 3 weeks 3 days but seems like you know forever lol !


----------



## c.m.c

I tested at 2 weeks 6 days and got BFP!! It's just sooooo long to worry...6 weeks is forever away...FX....FX....FX.....


----------



## xxDreamxx

I tested at 2+6 as well and wasn't until 3+2 that I had my first hcg draw. The wait seems never ending. I am 7+3 today and 12 weeks can't get here quick enough


----------



## c.m.c

O dream you will know exactly how long it feels too.

Thank goodness for HCG checks and early scan....bit by bit, day by day


----------



## Left wonderin

I have a question is it 12 weeks or 13 weeks the end of the 1st tri ? Is it the end of the 12th week ?


----------



## c.m.c

I think it's end of 12 and then start of 13 is 2 nd tri


----------



## twinmummy06

I always thought of it the way cmc said.


----------



## Helena_

Well, as it seems we've turned the other group "sour", I hope we can keep this group more active. I really want to follow all of you through your pregnancies and hope to see more arrive :)


----------



## xxDreamxx

Helena_ said:


> Well, as it seems we've turned the other group "sour", I hope we can keep this group more active. I really want to follow all of you through your pregnancies and hope to see more arrive :)

Yep, I hope so too {hugs} 

I didn't want things to turn sour there, they just seem to have taken a turn.


----------



## twinmummy06

Yup in the wrong direction! We all need to be heading here :haha: 

I just want us all to be happy.


----------



## Helena_

It's been an ongoing thing, but something had to be said. I'm not ok with a person hurting another and everyone going on like it was nothing.


----------



## Helena_

However, I'm over both what was said and what occurred. Hopefully everyone else can move on


In other news: I keep waking up with horrible sickness. I've been up since 3am (It's 7am now) feeling like crud. :( baby should really learn to be nice!


----------



## twinmummy06

It's almost midnight here and I'm still awake. I'm tired but just can't sleep. Crappy!


----------



## xxDreamxx

It's almost 10pm here and am watching tv & I padding at the same time haha


----------



## Helena_

Has anyone got a doppler or will get one? I think I'll probably start trying to use it around 9-10 weeks. Early, so I won't freak if I don't find it!


----------



## xxDreamxx

I am too scared as a) when you carry more weight it can be harder to hear until after 20 weeks and b) I think I would go mad trying to find the heartbeat all the time.

Mind you, I am tempted


----------



## twinmummy06

I want to buy one - but I don't want to waste money because I have lots of padding :haha: and I doubt I will hear anything early through it. 
I've been super lucky to feel babies really early so I'm hoping the same will happen this time so I can have so peace of mind (just a little bit).


----------



## Helena_

I don't think I expect to find it. I've definitely added some padding to my tummy since getting my bfp. Haven't gained, but my stomach is huge! I just hope I can sit there and enjoy listening to the heartbeat privately. I hhave a hard time getting excited at doctors appointments. Way too much anxiety leading up to it and even during it. Then I spend the next few days on spotting watch to make sure the dildocam didn't irritate my cervix


----------



## twinmummy06

Dildocam :rofl:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hahahaha


----------



## c.m.c

Dildocam!! Lol I'm laughing my ass off at that!

I didn't buy a Doppler with dd as I thought I would get all panicked if I didn't hear the heartbeat. But I rem a few times when I felt no movement and wished I'd bought it!!

I think I'd defo be tempted.

I'm so scared writing about my plans.....that stitch in my side hasn't went away at all and I'm just going to be a bag of nerves till I get more HCG and a scan 

Helena...that sooooo early in the morning to be up sick...poor u I feel for u


----------



## hilslo

Hi ladies. I have a quick question for you all. Having never had a bean in the right place before, I don't know what type of pains are normal and what are not. For the past 2 days I've been getting AF like cramps ( not had any of these since coming off the pill in May last year!). They're quite strong in my middle back and right thigh. Is this what stretching pains feel like or do they feel different. A bit worried it might be the start of impending doom but trying to be sensible and rational. It's tough!


----------



## c.m.c

Hilslo yip I had AF pains when pregnant with dd.....I think what you describe is normal...it's not sharp pain but dull achy AF type cramps pain


----------



## hilslo

Ps - Dildocam!!! Lol -i'm never going to be able to keep a straight face when I go for an internal scan now!!!!


----------



## Helena_

Cmc- try to relax, but I understand. When is your scan? I was certain they'd say they can't find a baby. I almost canceled multiple times

Hilso- totally normal. I still get it from time to time. Your uterus is currently stretching in ways no uterus should be able to.


----------



## c.m.c

Hey Helena..thanks il try my best to relax....I don't know when scan is...I work where it would be iykwim.....so I can arrange it closer to time. With dd we saw heartbeat at 5+3 so maybe il try and wait to 6 weeks as would be frightened of seeing a pseudo sac on ultrasound for it to end up bring ectopic later.

This stitch will not go away but my SIL ( who doesn't know I'm pregnant) said today that she had a stitch under her ribs during her entire pregnancy....this reassured me but I then just said....ah mines prob due to my surgery!!!

Off to the bath with a lush bath bomb I go........


----------



## Helena_

My apartment is in dire need of a deep clean, so I'm off to do that!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) wow its been a busy day on here . I'm feeling pretty sorry for myself , I've felt just awful all day from lunchtime till I fall asleep for about a week now. Just uck , wanting to puke but can't . I'm knackered and pissed off with myself for feeling fed up feeling this way . I should be jumping for joy and I am inside :) really a just the ucky feeling and tiredness getting me down a little . I know it will pass soon so I just have to keep smiling and be brave :) xxxx


----------



## Helena_

Left- I'm the same way. I feel horrible and cannot be happy right now! I dread my days now. I'm moody, sore, nauseous, and tired. We'll feel the joy soon enough...I hope haha


----------



## Helena_

I rescheduled my next scan to the 16th..a little bummed, but I'll be a tad further along so that makes me happy


----------



## c.m.c

Ooo girls sorry for the rotten feelings...though as you say it's good goings on inside!! Just rest if you can!

Helena, was your scan earlier? As you say, the later the more u see!!


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm getting a little excited as a few milestones are coming up . Tuesday ill be 12 weeks and the following Monday on the 12th I get to see baby again :) I have my dating scan so hopefully will get my edd . I'm nervous and excited all at the same time !!!! But the nerves will definitely take over lol......


----------



## hilslo

Left wonderin - ooh so jealous you're virtually at twelve weeks. You can pass me some of your symptoms. I'd love a bit of ms or sore boobs to make me feel like this is actually going ok!

Can't wait to see the group's first 12 weeker!


----------



## Helena_

My scan was originally the 13th, so I'd be 8 weeka 6 days. Changed it to the 16th, so I'll be 9 weeks 2 days. Not much, but officially a 9 weeker at that point. It's also the only day hubby could come, so I'll take it!


----------



## c.m.c

Wow left wonderin that's great...12 weeks seems to have flown...for me anyway...I'm sure it maybe hasn't for you. It will be good to get to second tri!!

Helena at least it's only a few days....much better to have your OH with you! .....at 9 weeks there should be lots of detail seen!


----------



## Helena_

Yes, and my doctor does it in 3d! Wahoo!


----------



## Left wonderin

I still have 3 days to go lol to get there lol...... Taking nothing for granted !!!! Boobs are feeling less tender but ms not gone away !


----------



## c.m.c

One day at a time lw!! FX we all get to 40!!!!!!! Well 39 even!


AFM....DH offered me a lie in this morning but I to up with him and dd and we had a lovely breakfast. I swear I'm never gonna ever moan about being tired...I hope I get my newborn and all those horrendous nights of no sleep...after what I've been through I promised myself that I should never moan about being tired! I want that newborn tiredness soooooooooooooooo much!!


----------



## c.m.c

I'm off to tesco to but a bottle of non alcoholic wine...will be swapping it into a wine bottle.... Hope my friends don't realise I'm sooooo sober. DD is at mums! Least no hangover now!! I'm so excited...though I hate lying to my friends...they knew early in last time and were amazing support to me but can't face seeing them worry about me again!


----------



## Left wonderin

c.m.c said:


> I'm off to tesco to but a bottle of non alcoholic wine...will be swapping it into a wine bottle.... Hope my friends don't realise I'm sooooo sober. DD is at mums! Least no hangover now!! I'm so excited...though I hate lying to my friends...they knew early in last time and were amazing support to me but can't face seeing them worry about me again!

That's a really good idea about swapping the wine !! With screw on caps its easy to do :) although ANY type type of wine is not appealing to me whatsoever right now :haha:


----------



## twinmummy06

Driving myself crazy comparing this pregnancy to my last one. It's right around the same time I became very sick, nauseous and vomiting with our triploidy baby. Now I'm starting to spend each morning vomiting up the bile from my empty stomach, exactly like last time. Yummy. I know its probably these shitty metformin tablets but it's not helping my paranoia at all :haha:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Twinmummy - I had a baby with triploidy and had no nausea, sickness or vomiting....so please try not to worry.

I had zero pregnancy symptoms besides cramping and tiredness. This pregnancy has been completely different.....so don't look at sickness & nausea having anything to do with the triploidy. {hugs}


----------



## twinmummy06

For me Susan I really don't get sickness, not even with my twins. My triploidy pregnancy was horrid and the complete opposite of any I've ever experienced - high blood pressure (again not normal for me) and the vomiting/nausea. Both are actually common in triploidy pregnancy because of the odd hormones.

I'm 99% sure its the metformin. But still worries me.

Edited to add:
found this which makes a little sense: In our series of pregnancies complicated by triploidy, the risk of developing preeclampsia or hypertension in the second trimester was 35%. It appears that elevated serum hCG levels and placentomegaly are associated with a higher risk of preeclampsia but low hCG levels are not. 

Mine were high(ish) so probably explains the differences :thumbup:


----------



## xxDreamxx

My HCG and PappA were very very low....so maybe different triploidy that what you had. They said low HCG and PappA is caused by double chromosomes from the egg and the other way is by double chromosomes from the sperm.


----------



## twinmummy06

Who knows - mine was maternal (egg) too, but I had high hcg and low Papp-a. But I guess nothing is ever textbook perfect.


----------



## c.m.c

Morning ladies!

Twin I am sure it is such a worry, as you say it prob is the metformin. I think every pregnancy can be different.

I still have this stitch it won't go away. I won't see my Dr to next Monday! I think il have a panic attack before then. I just can't stop worrying and I know it's not good.

I know you girls will understand.... When did you start to believe it was going to be ok this time? Or are you still a bit like me?


----------



## twinmummy06

I still don't believe it cmc. Too scared to get excited and have it all ripped from under me. Will be a while I think before I can let my guard down. 

With my daughter after my first loss I think I finally started feeling good at 12 weeks after the scan. Then a few days later I began bleeding and freaked out again lol. I stopped bleeding at 14+4 and I think by the 20 week scan I was back into 'I'm bringing this baby home' mode.


----------



## Left wonderin

c.m.c said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Twin I am sure it is such a worry, as you say it prob is the metformin. I think every pregnancy can be different.
> 
> I still have this stitch it won't go away. I won't see my Dr to next Monday! I think il have a panic attack before then. I just can't stop worrying and I know it's not good.
> 
> I know you girls will understand.... When did you start to believe it was going to be ok this time? Or are you still a bit like me?

Me I'm still taking it one day at a time and think I will be for some time yet . It really helps me not thinking about tommrow or into the future and concentrating on today , the only thing that has really stopped me going bonkers !!! Next Monday 12th have a scan and I'm still petrified !!!!!


----------



## xxDreamxx

I am still petrified too. Had a scan from my Ob today as had some pinkish discharge on Friday night when I wiped. I saw heart beat again today and Ob saw pinky stuff on internal probe so it's most likely my cervix is irritated. 

I probably won't relax completely until I have a healthy bub in my arms. Definitely the 12 week screening is a big thing, then getting past the timeframe I got to last time, 16 weeks, then getting past 24 weeks etc


----------



## Left wonderin

I might and only might relax a little after 24 weeks ........... But I'm with ya not until the pink squirming screaming bundle is safely in my arms :)


----------



## c.m.c

Dream sooooo glad all is well with your baby. I'm sure you were scared fri night when u saw that!

I guess we are all terrified..... 

Lw....I bet you cannot wait to next Monday.

Il be back at work next mon so FX I can get in touch with my Dr fir some reassurance HCG checks...FX...


----------



## xxDreamxx

Aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh sorry had to let that out! I am 8+1 today & it's taking ages to get to 12 weeks! 

The beige discharge scares me - I hate peeing


----------



## Helena_

someone lost their little one in my march due date group on fb. I was half waiting for someone to announce that, but really crushed for her :( It's all so scary


----------



## xxDreamxx

Helena - I am not able at the moment to read the loss posts....It's just making everything super raw now that my hormones are all over the place. I need to find a group to join on facebook. I live on there :)


----------



## Helena_

the group I'm in is lovely, if you'd like to join :)


----------



## c.m.c

O god girls I know the feeling. I joined January jellybeans and it killed me having to be the one to go!!

I agree dream it's so hard to read....Helena....if statistics are right then like you said you knew someone had to announce it.

It's just too scary!!

Dream try not to worry. Was your dr concerned about it?


----------



## Helena_

8 weeks!!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Wow the weeks do seem to be flying by for you girls :)


----------



## hilslo

Being pregnant isn't like it's shown in the movies is it? I feel like I'm in limbo just waiting for bad news. I'm too nervous to get a ticker or change my status to "expecting" as I'm scared it will jinx it! So far so good though so trying to push the scary thoughts out of my head.

Susan - sooo glad your spotting didn't turn out to be anything worrying. It must be an enormous relief! :happydance:

I have another scan next Thrusday (the day before I go on holiday so fingers crossed I don't have to cancel another holiday this year due to losing a baby!). I'm starting to worry that I have no symptoms whatsoever. No increased appetite, no sore boobs, no ms, no anything. I know some women don't get any symptoms but from reading through old posts it seems like a lot of women that have no symptoms end up losing it somewhere along the way :huh:

Sorry - just having a panicky moment so need to get it off my chest! When did you ladies start to get symptoms?


----------



## hilslo

Almost forgot - Helena hurray for 8 weeks. Starting to sound good! :happydance:


----------



## Left wonderin

Mmm I don't think. Really had any symptoms including sore boobs until near the end of 6 weeks .


----------



## hilslo

Ooh I'm 6w3d so fingers crossed there'll be some signs of activity soon then! x


----------



## Left wonderin

Then out of the blue boobs began getting sore at bed time when I took my bra off , then a few days later again out of the blue started heaving one mo.rning and did so every morning without fail until this morning :)


----------



## hilslo

Ha ha. Got my first symptom today. Not great but fainted on the tube, twice, once at London Bridge and then again at Bank. Not a great choice of stations given that they are two of the busiest stations in the entire tube system. Oh well, I was rescued by a very dishy man. He asked if it was too hot and I got to reply, no it's because I'm pregnant! Funny how I tell all the people I talk to but don't know (my dentist, wax lady and now a random stranger) but am terrified of telling people I know. 
I got the fainting attacks last pregnancy - I think it's because my mum and I have quite low postural blood pressure so with the added strain of a bub it falls over!


----------



## hilslo

How are the rest of you ladies getting on? x


----------



## c.m.c

Awww hilslo...poor you but sounds nice having a dishy man there:haha:

Anyone got scans coming up this week?


----------



## hilslo

I've got one a week today. Will be 7w4d (hopefully!). Hoping the time goes quickly as we're going away for the weekend and then a very busy week at work next week. I know it'll crawl by though lol!


----------



## c.m.c

Hilslo that's a fab time for a scan....you will be sooo reassured.....FX all goes well. Keep busy and the days will fly. My wait is dragging for me


----------



## Left wonderin

Mine is next Monday :) when is yours cmc . I went to my GP today as my back was sore that I could hardly walk ! He told me I've pulled a muscle that it is so easy to do at this stage cause everything is loose due to stretching making pulling muscle easy like doing every day things like carrying groceries , hoovering doing laundry ect. Got 2 days off work to rest and a ban on housework !!!!! Lol...


----------



## hilslo

Ban on housework? Sounds fabulous!


----------



## c.m.c

LW that's xciting....not long to wait for your scan.

Back ache is just awful. I had t so bad after surgery but FX it's good now. Rest as you can't take any anti inflammatory s .......hope you feel better soon.


AFm... Not sure...I'm back to work Monday so will chat to my dr ...might get more HCG....FX il get a scan soon....though don't want it too soon and see nothing then il freak out.

I'm just a mess at the min....so petrified of another ectopic


----------



## xxDreamxx

I had my first Ob & Midwife appointment yesterday. Baby measuring 8+5 so still 3 days ahead. I go for a reassurance scan in her office in 2 weeks time & then have my 12 week screening scan on 3rd Sept. 

She gave me a script for some anti nausea meds so am hoping to start feeling better soon. 

{hugs to you all}


----------



## c.m.c

Dream great news. That's good having regular scans to reassure you. Hope you feel better soon. 12 week mark is getting close!


----------



## Left wonderin

Dream that is wonderful news ... Not long now till you hit the 12 week mark ! The 3rd of Sept is only round the corner :) 

Cmc how are you doing ? It so hard waiting , hang in there girl :) when do you go for your first scan ?


----------



## c.m.c

Lw I hope maybe next week, I'm still so scared of another ectopic


----------



## Left wonderin

That is very understandable cmc and nothing will take that fear away but the reassurance of a scan. The odds of your baby having a perfect sat nav is all in your favour xxxxxx


----------



## c.m.c

I'm keeping everything crossed!!

How are you lw? Are you in 2nd tri now?


----------



## Left wonderin

Nope 3.5 days away lol......


----------



## c.m.c

........yiopeeee....... Not long to go


----------



## xxDreamxx

Ok girls, been feeling a little down as this weekend is the once a year baby expo & it's mega! I was originally going to be about 30 weeks so was planning on hitting it hard & grabbing bargains.

I could still go as its aimed at ppl ttc as well as pregnant or with children but I wouldn't want to buy anything. I would probably spend the day nervous & emotional. 

BUT that being said .... No matter how far along we are as leftwonderin has said before "Today we are pregnant" lets rejoice in that. I think I finally just got that.

{hugs to my fellow gals}


----------



## c.m.c

Dream ......you're right.....even at 30 weeks, baby is still not safe in our arms....I know older ladies who wouldn't buy a thing to baby arrived......nowadays people buy from TTC as you say....... Sure years ago women got a week in hospital, now you're chucked out ASAP, so you need your car seat, clothes, even your own nappies for hospital!!

It sounds like you really would love to go....I think you should go, try not to be scared, because honestly every stage of pregnancy has its own fears...if you want to buy, then buy!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

I agree fully with cmc , live each day :) don't worry about tommrow !!! Let tommrow worry about itself and when it comes then you face what it has to bring :) today you would be an excited expectant mum :) ( well a nervous one , but show me one that isn't !!! )


----------



## xxDreamxx

I didn't go, and just as well as spent most of day in bed feeling pretty sick - blah


----------



## c.m.c

So got HCG done, will get results tomorrow.

It scan....not much to report there's a sac but need to go back next wed. There's a black thing to left of sac......myself and a colleague were querying twins but the Dr says its not like a sac ....strange...hope it's nothing bad
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hilslo

Argh! I've been getting pinkish spotting over the weekend. Moved my scan forward to tomorrow but I'm terrified. Susan - what was your spotting like. How much did you get and what colour was it? I'm praying that mine will be similar to yours and bubs is okay but I'm terrified.


----------



## c.m.c

Hilslo my FX for you. Spotting can be normal...I know it's hard but try not to panic...thank goodness you got ur scan moved


----------



## c.m.c

Dream 10 days to your next scan!!!

How's everyone?


----------



## Helena_

2 days until 9 weeks. 4 days until my next scan :) I can't wait to see baby moving around


----------



## twinmummy06

Id be querying that scan too cmc lol. I mean I'm no radiologist but looks like two sacs to me :shrug:

Hilslo - how far are you? I also had red/pink spotting for a day or so at 8 weeks. For very scary/odd and hasn't been back since. 

Good luck to those will scans soon!

I go for my first tri bloods on Thursday and then the following Thursday is the nuchal scan. Freakin out.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) firstly Hilso I had some spotting too early on but all turned out ok . I'm hoping your scan offers reassurance for you tommrow xxx 
Cmc I'm no radiologist either but from seeing other scan photos that sure looks like two sacs to me !! 

AFM : I had my scan today , baby didn't quite co-operated for any decent photos lol !! Wriggled the whole time !!! So I ended up with a scan of a peanut !! Excitingly I have also been catapulted into the second tri . Went into the hospital at 12+5 and came out 14 weeks !!! My dates have been changed as baby consistantly measuring ahead since 8 week scan by 7 days !!! So after 3 doctors consulting and viewing baby on u/s they moved my dates up ! Not sure how that has happened as I was very certain of my dates as I was charting and temping and using Opk !!! Anyway looks like Mother Nature had different ideas !! Thankfully last cycle I started using SEMP and bd on cd 8 9 and 10 looks like that when we caught it !!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Here is my not so clear but very precious scan xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Helena_

beautiful!


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol thanks a beautiful brown blob !!!!


----------



## twinmummy06

I'm no good with scans unless they're bluntly obvious :haha: but is that a front view of its little face/skull?
And totally jealous you've managed to skip an entire week hahaha.


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm not sure !!! It's definitely the head lol....... After that who knows lol......


----------



## xxDreamxx

hilslo said:


> Argh! I've been getting pinkish spotting over the weekend. Moved my scan forward to tomorrow but I'm terrified. Susan - what was your spotting like. How much did you get and what colour was it? I'm praying that mine will be similar to yours and bubs is okay but I'm terrified.

I had 1 occurrence of it when I wiped and it was the size of a 1 pence piece. I get beige snot like discharge now. Definitely get checked out but how my Ob explained spotting was that baby is like a mini shovel at the moment, shovelling away at the uterus wall bedding down until the placenta takes over. The blood comes out in our discharge difference colours.

Go get checked out....I hope everything is ok for you {hugs}


----------



## xxDreamxx

c.m.c said:


> So got HCG done, will get results tomorrow.
> 
> It scan....not much to report there's a sac but need to go back next wed. There's a black thing to left of sac......myself and a colleague were querying twins but the Dr says its not like a sac ....strange...hope it's nothing bad

I am no expert but that looks like 2 sacs to me. Wonder what else it could be?


----------



## xxDreamxx

Beautiful scan Leftwonderin :) wow, 14 weeks!


----------



## c.m.c

wonderful scan pics' LW.... so happy for you.

well my hcg came back at over 10,000....very happy with that!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Cmc that is great news :) are you breathing yet lol.... Remember Today you are pregnant and all is ok ;)


----------



## c.m.c

Sooooo true....I'm breathing a bit better....I just am worrying about my next scan next wed!! Hope to God I see hb!!


----------



## c.m.c

Hilslo....have u had a scan today? Hope everything is fine


----------



## Helena_

I'll probably be picking up my crib this weekend! It's very very early, but I found someone selling a $300 crib that I love and a $100 mattress both unused for $150. I'm iffy about a "used" mattress, but this is pretty much new and I'll be putting on a sids cover, so that takes care of the concerns of a used mattress. I can always just buy a new one if I absolutely want to. I'm nervous about th purchase, but it's such an amazing deal!


----------



## Helena_

Hilso- has the spotting stopped?

Hope everyone is doing alright!


----------



## c.m.c

Helena congrats on the 9 weeks mark.

How is everyone doing?

I'm just waiting around till next wed ..... Nothing to report. No Craic!


----------



## c.m.c

I need to get off google...I'm making myself petrified.....last Monday at 4+6 my HCG was 10338 then 2 days later there was still no heartbeat...I know I'm early but with HCG being high I'm now frightened as to why nothing was seen.

My next scan is 6+1 on Wed......when did you ladies see hb?


Dream is your scan thurs?


----------



## xxDreamxx

CMC - last pregnancy my first scan was around 5-6 weeks I think and HB was 108 so wouldn't have been started for very long. This time, first scan was 7 weeks. Last pregnancies was an emergency scan as my hcg was not doubling, as normally here they don't like to scan till 7 weeks for the reason of seeing a heart beat etc. 

Yep, I have a reassurance scan on Thursday :)


----------



## twinmummy06

I've seen heart beats each time at 6.5 weeks. With our angel she measured 5+5 and had a heart beat but was actually 7 weeks pregnant so don't think that one really counts as that early IYKWIM. 

I also have a scan Thursday. A blend of fear and excitement.


----------



## c.m.c

Hope all goes well thurs for you both.

My scan is wed....I saw hb at 5+3 with my dd so FX it's there on wed


----------



## Helena_

had my scan and it went wonderfully! Baby is measuring 9+1, but I'll keep my dates as 9+2. Heartbeat was 180. I got like 6 scan pictures and a video, this is my favorite :D

I also found the heartbeat on the doppler at 9+3! it was perfect <3
 



Attached Files:







Parnicky_Helena_5.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 6









Parnicky_Helena_3.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 5









Parnicky_Helena_4.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 6









Parnicky_Helena_6.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 4









Parnicky_Helena_1.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## c.m.c

Helena your images are amazing! So clear!! Very exciting!! Bet the video is amazing watching it over nd Over


----------



## Helena_

it's only like 3 seconds, but yes!


----------



## Helena_

my mom will be visiting this weekend, so I'll be telling her when she arrives. I'm nervous!


----------



## c.m.c

Aww that's fab....and you'll have those wonderful pictures to show her.

I haven't told by family or friends yet....I think il wait till I can FX give them good news


----------



## twinmummy06

Helena those pics are amazing!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Helena - love the pics :) sooo cute :)


----------



## twinmummy06

More brown/red blood here today. Last time I was 8 weeks with the small breakthrough bleed. This time was a lot more - lasted a few wipes. Now has settled down to a really light brown. 
12 week ultrasound in 24 hours. 

This sucks ass.


----------



## xxDreamxx

{twin} just rest up & try & stay calm till your scan. {hugs}


----------



## xxDreamxx

CMC - your scan is today, right? All the best hon {hugs}


----------



## twinmummy06

Good luck today CMC (I'm guessing its Wednesday there by now lol)


----------



## Left wonderin

Twin looks like there is a pattern to it , when you would be due your period , 8 weeks and 12 weeks . I've read some people just get break through bleeding around the time they would be due their periods throughout their pregnancy . No one really knows why . Hopefully its not you . I'm sure your baby is just fine :) xxxxxx 

Cmc keeping everything crossed for your scan today , remember to breath !!!!!


----------



## c.m.c

i will post a pic later, im just nipping on here very quickly. had a scan today. there was a second sac that never developed. but thankfully there was a little bean with a hearbeat in the other, larger good sac!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Cmc yippeeee :) delighted for you and great news . Did ya get to hear the heartbeat ? More details please lol ....


----------



## c.m.c

No we just saw it...he just did a trans abdominal scan he said we would see more with trans vaginal but no point as he saw all he needed...defo not ectopic..... Am settled now more, though I know it's still early days. Il post a pic later, have left scan Image in the car!! It's only 6mm the wee bean


Twin...6 hrs to go!! My FX for u


----------



## twinmummy06

Thank you ladies!

Baby is ok!! :happydance: Measuring ahead (yay!) at 12+4, 161bpm and 1.9mm nuchal fold. 
Crappy scan picture, but can't complain :cloud9:
Scan lady didn't mention an internal bleed or open cervix so I'm guessing its going to be unexplainable like DD1's bleed around the same time. Lets just hope it doesn't get as heavy or last as long as last time! 

Now just waiting on my risks to come back!!

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/image_zps35058534.jpg


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh I'm delighted Twin :) and its a wonderful picture xxxxx I'm really thinking the bleed if you had the same thing last time has something got to do with your period !! Some women have them throughout their whole pregnancy !! It's so wonderful everything is ok and baby is doing well xxxx what's your edd ?


----------



## twinmummy06

I don't think I can't deal with it for the rest of the pregnancy! I'm sending myself nuts. 

My edd is March 5th. Hospital has it down as the 6th from original dating scan. No big difference. I will however be having a csection at about 39 weeks (hoping I can convince them to let me go at 39+1 so baby can be a march baby like our angel)


----------



## Left wonderin

It prob wont happen for the rest of the preg !!!!! Maybe its a first tri thing with you ??


----------



## twinmummy06

Who knows! It never happened it my twins :/
Apparently my body enjoys torturing my mind? Lol


----------



## c.m.c

Lovely pic twin....am delighted all is well


Dream....how did your scan go?


----------



## xxDreamxx

It went well. Baby measuring ahead still by 3 days at 10+5 and heartbeat of 159bpm. I go again next Thursday :) I love my Ob!

It's 3am here and been awake for an hour - ughhh hate insomnia


----------



## c.m.c

Awwwww u must be getting super exhausted!!

Fab news dream! So good to get the regular scans too


----------



## Left wonderin

So bit of a prying question so feel free not to answer , where is everyone at with DTD ? 
Me and oh DTD for the first time since we got BFP , wasn't planned just having a cuddle on the couch and well one thing led to the other :blush: felt like a teenager lol..... 

Thing is I'm not sure about DTD while being PG , I know they say its fine and safe but I'm not so sure .... What does everyone else think ?


----------



## c.m.c

I felt weird the first time when i was preg with dd, We still did it but I never relaxed enough to enjoy it.

This time I kinda love it......maybe twice a week is enough for me but I haven't felt bad this time all I've really relaxed and want it and enjoy it.


----------



## xxDreamxx

I haven't felt the urge, so haven't. Hubby hasn't minded....think he feels a bit weirded out by it all. :) I'd rather a nice cuppa tea and a neck rub


----------



## twinmummy06

I have no desire for sex at all. Zero. Mind you I didn't before hand either :haha: I blame screwy hormones + breast feeding + now pregnancy. 
Poor OH is used to it. I feel terrible but I just don't want it :shrug: 
Im happy with cuddles. Even kissing makes me wanna gag at the moment lol.


----------



## c.m.c

Hi ladies, how is everyone?

Anyone graduating to second tri yet?

Any scans due this week?


----------



## twinmummy06

So close here! 

13 weeks tomorrow - which is what I class as second tri (so many sites have different gestations haha). 

Boys have their last soccer game this Saturday, I'm a bit excited about not having to set an alarm for Saturdays haha.


----------



## xxDreamxx

11 weeks today :) I have a reassurance scan at Obs office on Thursday & my 12 week scan is next Tuesday at the Ultrasound place.


----------



## c.m.c

Congrats on second tri today twin!! It's official.!!! Must be soooooooo good to get out of first tri!! That's when. Hope to tell family and friends.

Dream....wow 11 weeks s flying? You're exactly 4 ahead if me! Your ob must be very good you're getting good care! I'd love all those scans!

I might try and get a sneaky one at 8 weeks at work!:haha: FX I make it


----------



## twinmummy06

It's still the same day here (bloody time zones :haha:) almost 5pm, so close enough!!

Still not sure when we will be announcing. Tossing up after 17 weeks to get past last times gestation, or maybe even waiting til the 20 week scan. 


Or after birth :haha:


----------



## c.m.c

Is it tomorrow yet twin?:haha:

Think you'll give it away bump wise before the birth:dohh:


----------



## twinmummy06

It's tomorrow :happydance:

Maybe I'll become a hermit :haha: I mean not that I have anyone I actually see in this crappy town anyway lol.


----------



## xxDreamxx

How is everyone going? How many weeks is everyone? List of due dates as well please and I will edit my first post with our EDD's :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Dream :) 16 weeks 2 days here :) no bump to speak of as yet !! Can't wait to feel movment which I'm hyper alert too , I know its a bit early yet lol...... Next milestone my 20 week scan on the 30th of September . Right now my EDD is the 15th of February :)


----------



## twinmummy06

5th of March here - 13+1 today.


----------



## c.m.c

Hi dream I'm 7 weeks and 2 days today. Edd is 15th April


----------



## Helena_

11 weeks 1 day
March 19


----------



## Left wonderin

Wow we are all motoring along ladies :) has anyone hard from Hilso ? I think of her often :( hope she is doing ok xxxxxx


----------



## c.m.c

I've thought if her too lw....I think she wanted a break from BnB for a whil. I hope she got to Vancouver even though I'm sure she's not in the mood for holidays


----------



## c.m.c

Hi everyone. How are you all?

I had a scan today I'm 7+6. All well so far and good hb
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Left wonderin

Cmc yahoooooooo :) delighted for you, ya kept that scan quite ;)


----------



## twinmummy06

Yay for a great scan cmc.


----------



## c.m.c

It was just a wee unplanned one today! Just so relieved to see the hb.

How are you all doing?


----------



## xxDreamxx

Great scan pic :)

I have my 12 week scan today - I am so nervous. I may cry when I get in there as its the same ultrasound person & Dr scanning me that scanned me at 12 weeks last time


----------



## xxDreamxx

Right, added every who has provided them EDD's :)

My Scan went well - baby is a BUDDHA measuring 12+6...I am 12 by LMP or 12+2 on Ovulation so don't think they are too concerned about measuring ahead.

Baby was moving hand up by his/her head and covering face - was so funny :)

I have been classed low risk - my Down Syndrome risk was 1:2000 something, and the other 2 Trisomies were 1:5000 something and 1:17000 something.

Had a rigmarole afterwards though as I went to Medicare (our version of NHS) to claim my money back for scan and they wouldn't pay without a letter from the ultrasound place to say this was a new pregnancy, as I already claimed a 12 week scan in April. That was a bit of a downer, but oh well.
 



Attached Files:







Murugaiyan_Susan_14.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## twinmummy06

Naw look at the scan pic Susan <3

I'm totes guessing boy!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hmmm I know, shape of the skull right? I secretly would love a girl BUT honestly don't care....I have a cool boys name picked out just in case


----------



## Left wonderin

Dream :) how wonderful :) your whole story is amazing !!! And hope bringing :) 

You must be over the moon :) and how wonderful to have a little one who co-operated with the pictures lol........


----------



## ticklemonster

Hi guys is it ok if I join this group? I think most of you know my story already but if you want to know feel free to ask  

I have my scan at 9am tomorrow, I'm so nervous I'm actually in bed already xx


----------



## twinmummy06

Best of luck tickle!!


----------



## twinmummy06

So I've had a wonderful past 24 hours :haha:

Fainted next to my son who was in theatre recovery room!! First time in my life I've ever done that - I'm fine with blood, injections etc. Was so embarrassing. So I ended up in ED while they found him a bed in kids ward (he couldn't be discharged without me!). 
Got out of it unscathed - I think my ponytail saved the back of my head fully hitting the floor. Butt and backs a bit niggly this morning. 
But they scanned baby and its was happily bopping around - which is the main thing! So besides my pride, I'm good :haha: 
Note to self - if you're pregnant and have GD, don't fast alongside your child waiting for surgery :dohh:


----------



## c.m.c

Dream....gorgeous scan!! So pleased for you

Tickle....hi.....good luck for tomorrow

Twin.....you poor thing....can't believe that happened to you!!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Tickle - all the best for your scan xx 

Twinmummy06 - glad you are feeling better now {hugs}


----------



## Left wonderin

Tickle best of luck with the scan xxxxx


----------



## ticklemonster

This is our little prawn, 8 weeks 1 day, due date 15th April.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## twinmummy06

Yay ticklemonster! :happydance:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Wooohooo Ticklemonster - lovely scan :)


----------



## c.m.c

Yay tickle....congrats!!

You're due the same day as me !!


----------



## ticklemonster

I feel like I can actually start enjoying this pregnancy now, I cried bucket loads at the scan xx


----------



## ticklemonster

c.m.c said:


> Yay tickle....congrats!!
> 
> You're due the same day as me !!

It must have been a lucky time to conceive hehe xx


----------



## twinmummy06

I get my results back for the first tri risk screening tomorrow morning! Trying not to work myself into a huge anxious paranoid mess. 
Been waiting two weeks for these and it's doing my head in! So bloody nervous!

Also will see my high risk doctor and the diabetes educator and will let them know about my fainting episode and see what they think.


----------



## c.m.c

I think I conceived 20th or 21st July lol


----------



## ticklemonster

Yeah, I was around then, husband got a promotion around that time so I think it was well done sex haha x


----------



## Left wonderin

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...586344082.92666.266483666712808&type=1&ref=nf

Came across this and just love it :)


----------



## c.m.c

That is sooooo true lw!!


----------



## c.m.c

Cheryl....good job your hubby got his promotion lol!!! It was clearly meant to be


----------



## ticklemonster

I know hahaha x


----------



## twinmummy06

Hey ladies, hope everyone's well :flower:

Having a bit of a blah day. 
I'm now right about the gestation my little Aubrey measured in size when I had her. 
And now all I can think about is comparing her size to the little squishy currently tickling my insides. Im finding it a bit depressing I can guess the size of this little one, using my fingers/hand :(

Buuuut! I'm now feeling consistent movement daily :happydance: 
Which makes me a teeny tiny little bit less paranoid as I have something to keep track of!

Plus my T18 and T13 risks came back extremely low. T21 (downs syndrome - and the one we got high risk in last time) came back low too. Not as low as I was hoping for and I'm still trying to convince myself it's a great result, but low none the less!


----------



## c.m.c

Twin I'm sure this week will be a hard one to get over...as u say you're feeling movements and all is well.

I'm had to hear everything has come back as good as possible so farM. This time it will all be ok!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Twin it seems that milestones for all of us are especially hard and make the worry intensify :( it must be so difficult for you as you live through this period :( I'm sure your LO is just fine and snuggled inside . Great news from the test results xxxxxxxx


----------



## lune_miel

:hi: I'm so happy you created this spin-off group! I am 5 weeks today with my rainbow! DD May 12


----------



## xxDreamxx

13 weeks today :)

Had a GP appointment yesterday as my blood pressure is up & Ob wanted it monitored several times a week. It was over 20 systolic beats different in each arm & if its like that on Thursday, I have to have an ECG. It could be an aortic obstruction. I had it happen last year & 10 days later it was fine. I really hope it's fine Thursday - it is worrying me :(


----------



## c.m.c

Dream when is your next test? Goodness I really hope it's just a blip and not what they think. FX for u!


Congrats on 13 weeks!!!!!


----------



## c.m.c

Hi lune!!!! Can't wait till we are all here


----------



## Left wonderin

Happy change over day girls :) Tuesdays are a bigday for us on here lol.......... Xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Good luck tomorrow Dream :hugs:

15 weeks today! 2 weeks to go to be past the last "milestone".
Then hoping for a beautiful healthy baby on the 20 week scan and a big all clear.


----------



## twinmummy06

Welcome Lune, glad you found your way over here :)


----------



## twinmummy06

I'm trying not to complain - but geez! I thought the first tri hormonal teenage pizza face had finally disappeared. 
My face finally cleared up a few weeks back. But now in the past 4-5 days its back with a vengeance. 

Come on hormones, play fair :grr:


----------



## Helena_

Helllllllo second tri :D


----------



## Left wonderin

Yahoo on the second tri !!! Really it it quite incredible thinking back to when everyone got their BFP first and Dream made this thread ! It doesn't seem that long ago and now most are in the second tri !!!! Everyday ,when living it felt like an eternity but looking back it now it seemed to go quickly !!! 

On another note has anyone kept in touch with Hilso ? I think of her and wonder how she is doing xx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Left wonderin - you need a ticker so we know how far along you are :)


----------



## c.m.c

Congrats on 2nd tri Helena!!!!!!



Yes lw......defo time for a ticker


----------



## Left wonderin

Mmm I will after my scan at 20 weeks and ill tell us all if I'm team blue or pink :) only 18 sleeps to go :) ..... 

Today saw the first purchase ill be making the softest , cuddliest , knit baby blanket in AVOCA but have to find out if pink or blue is needed first :) I'm 18 weeks and 2days today ! I'm so grateful for every day xxxxxxxx


----------



## Helena_

16 days until my gender scan! and just 12 days until we see the baby at my prenatal appointment (hoping the doctor can give us a guess at the appointment). 

I started working out again and have lost over 5 lbs since the nurse at my OB weighed me. A tiny bit worried about that, but thinking it's just water weight? 

When is everyone's next appointments?
I have a very busy month ahead of me. DH comes home in 2 days (FINALLY!!!). I haven't seen him in over a week! Then his niece will be staying with us for a week and then his mom and sister will be staying with us for the gender 
ultrasound. At some point his cousin will be staying here, but I'm not sure when she's coming. 

https://sphotos-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/1184925_10200855074122613_533069284_n.jpg

Here's a recent "bump" picture :D You can also see the crib and the bookshelf I painted


----------



## c.m.c

Beautiful pic Helena....... Nursery looking good too


----------



## lune_miel

Cute bump!

My first scan is this Monday, I will be 6 weeks. I hope I will see the hb.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hormones playing havoc with me today !!!! Feeling totally irrational ! EVERYTHING oh is doing is driving me mad !!!! Nearly burst into tears 3 times today over silly things !!!! Poor OH maybe I should just go to bed so he is safe lol......


----------



## ece77

Hi ladies!

Can I join you over here? You all know me, from our ttc thread, but here's a summary:

Ece, 36, from Turkey, partial molar pregnancy early 2013, pregnant again ~7ish weeks, happy as a clam, but scared as hell!

So although I wanted to wait for Wednesday, I just couldn't take the stress no more and we arranged a last minute visit last Friday. We saw and even heard the HB at 122 bpm. Most amazing sound ever, isnt'it?

But I was so worried and shaky, the doc and the nurse kept telling I had to relax, as if it was possible!!!

Congrats to those already at the 2nd tri, I hope I can get there while keeping sane!


----------



## twinmummy06

Welcome ece! We all feel exactly the same, so know you're not alone. Even now I'm still petrified.
One day at a time :hugs:


----------



## lune_miel

Hi, ece!

Had my scan, I am officially 6w but I know I O'd on cd17 so little less than that really. The machine was grainy but my Dr was very pleased with the size of the gestational sac and the yolk sac. She said the little bean was right up against the wall so hard to see, but measuring right on time. So didn't get to confirm a heartbeat but it's no worry at this point.

Going to schedule next one in 2 weeks and try to get it at a different clinic with better equipment.


----------



## c.m.c

Hi ece welcome!!

Cannot wait till we are all here!!!!


Lune so pleased all went well!! It's still very early for hb!!

I had another scan today.....all good and baby is moving like crazy!! Made me relax sooooo much

Il post a pic if I can....I have a crap blackberry so I emailed it to my iPad


----------



## c.m.c

Here goes
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Helena_

lovely to hear cmc! 
I finally have my first OB appointment in 8 days. I'm a nervous wreck! I also have my gender scan 4 days after that. I was far too worried to schedule it before my OB appointment :/


----------



## c.m.c

I totally totally and Helena I'd prob have booked the gender scan after!!

Exciting when there's dates to go by.

I am sure all will go perfectly.

I have my official first appt next tues.....but I've sneakily had all these other private scans lol!


----------



## Helena_

we have our appointments on the same day! Will you get another scan then?


----------



## c.m.c

O yes so it is!!!!

Yes il get a scan....according to the hospital they'll never know I've had any scans lol....I actually do ultrasound but went private to a doctor in work for first tri as was scared of an ectopic.....I'm going NHs with the pregnancy so this is my first NHs appt.


Only one week tomorrow to go!!!!! I think taking one week at a time is good. When you get your ob appt then you can enjoy your gender scan....have you any inklings what sex it is?


----------



## Helena_

one week at a time is good. I keep saying, this week I am pregnant and I need to enjoy it. The doppler has really set my mind at ease. I find the hb immediately now. Buying baby stuff has helped pass the time too. The other day I got my hygeia breast pump (it retails for like $300-$400) for $65 and only used once! love a good deal! It's a closed valve system (and hospital grade), so one of the few breast pumps that can safely be used by other users. I also turned my stationary upholstered chair into a rocker/swivel chair. It's so much more comfortable now. 

I'm thinking it's a girl and have been for most of the pregnancy. I just keep imagining girly things and the name we have picked out for her keeps flashing in my head. Of course, I have the entire boys nursery and name planned too :haha: 

It was hard putting my losses behind me (and believe me, it still creeps up), but both hubby and I are trying our hardest to treat this as a separate pregnancy and be excited over buying little bits. I can't pass up a good deal, so anytime I see something nicely priced I jump on it. (my $350 dollar crib and $100 mattress I got for $150. Both were bought by a family, but never used as they coslept). We actually have all nursery furniture (except the ottoman) and just need the cutesy stuff and gear now. I just can't wait to buy the bedding and the stroller! I'll be getting both during a cyber monday (december 2nd) sale. I'm SO tempted to buy them now :haha:


----------



## c.m.c

I am tempted to start buying soon too... I'm a huge bargain hunter too ...good deals are a trill lol


I wanna wait to buy and find out the sex, my DH didn't find out with dd o I know il find out alone about 15weeks......I can't stop thinking of boy names.....though I do not care one bit what t is as long as its healthy and gets into my arms around 40 weeks


----------



## Helena_

haha omg! I hope no one takes offense to this, as it was a joke and meant to just shock the person into shutting up.

So hubby and I are getting pretty tired of the "what do you want for gender" question. Neither of us actually care and see the pros and cons of each. We just want a healthy baby as cliche as that sounds. we really don't know how to answer this question anymore because people don't seem to get what we've been through. Our losses are never spoken about, so i try not to let on what a nervous mess I am. 
I think he finally got fed up the last time we were asked. We're both super pale, as are both sides of our families. I've joked about what he would do if the baby came out dark (he always says, "have a stern talking to you"). So the last time he was asked "what do you want" he said, "for it to be white"
the face of the person who asked just...dropped. they had no idea how to respond. I just lightly hit him and said be nice. Hopefully that person will stop asking now :haha: 

what's funny is I always hated the answer of as long as it's healthy. I never saw the connection between gender and health, so it bugged me. I always thought that they had to want one gender over the other. I was dead wrong!


----------



## c.m.c

Haha that's sooooooooo funny!! That's something my DH would come out with too lol

I would love a boy as I'd have one of each but I'd love a girl as i Always wanted a sister and I'd love my dd to have a little sister......so I'm very happy with whatever!!


----------



## Helena_

I think I want a girl for all the cutest girly stuff and to get the "chasing the girl" out of the way (i always feel like people are just waiting for their girl to come). But I also have more experience with boys and think I'd make a better boy mom. I also know what a terror I was when I hit puberty and would LOVE to avoid that lol


----------



## twinmummy06

:haha: Helena. The what are you hoping for questions get old real quick. A baby, that's what we are hoping for. I'm with you on not caring about the gender. We really don't care so long as they're healthy. 
Yes another girl would be lovely, but I'd love another crazy boy just as much. 

My gut says boy this time. But my gut has been wrong before :rofl:


----------



## Helena_

our guts are full of crazy hormones. They cannot be trusted right now!


----------



## Helena_

guys I am so tempted to buy the stroller right now. Someone stop me! I found the stroller I want in the color DH wants as a travel system. It's not available in stores and is cheaper than what I've seen in stores! I was planning on buying the stroller and car seat separately since the color I wanted didn't come in a set, but I LOVE the green color! I also found a 20% off coupon! oh god... oh and there's no tax! 8% tax on a $300 purchase is a lot!


https://www.babyearth.com/britax-b-agile-travel-system.html?att_val=2800&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=&kwid=productads-sku^[email protected]^PLA-adid^18766003455 (in kiwi)


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol step away from the stroller !!!!!!! Could you buy it and put it away ?? Well it is a bargain !


----------



## Helena_

I have plenty of space to have it here, but really want to spread everything out more! If I see it even a dollar cheaper than that, I will buy it! We've been saving like crazy for all the baby stuff, so definitely have the money already!


----------



## twinmummy06

I'd buy it :)
I put ours on layby (lay away is that what they call it over there?) early this time. I had it on layby last time but canceled it after we lost her. 

It was still there in the colour I wanted and on special when I went back so took it as a sign.


----------



## Helena_

I should definitely check to see if this site has a layaway option!


edited: nope they don't :( 

honestly...I'll probably get it next month haha DH doesn't have to know what that huge box is in the nursery, right?

Because I had such a hard time finding it in that color (only a handful of stores carry it), I really don't want to chance it! All the other color options on that site are gone too! This color is apparently from 2012, so I don't imagine it being around much longer. Especially as it seems newer models usually come out around xmas time


----------



## xxDreamxx

Helena

That is very similar to the travel system I like. Britax Strider Compact in green :)


----------



## twinmummy06

Ok I'm no help, but I'm on the sideline cheering you on saying 'buuuuuuy it!' Especially if you risk losing the colour you love.


----------



## xxDreamxx

^^^^^ what she said


----------



## xxDreamxx

Ok...so 14 weeks today! Just 2 more weeks until I can announce. I am nervous and scared.... At this gestation last time, we saw our baby's HB for the last time....at 16 weeks he had no HB so he had passed somewhere after 14 weeks.

I had a bleed from my butt this morning (TwinMummy has already had the indepth details hahaha) I think it's an internal haemorrhoid and its weird, 1 wipe and blood gone.... They must seal up again straight away. Charming part of pregnancy :)

Goes with the excessive hair growth - seriously my legs are hairy as....I am gonna need to shave daily esp when summer comes! 

I see my Ob again on Thursday and have another scan - I am going alone.... I just figured, I can't keep taking people with me. I need to be brave and not think about the gestation thing.


----------



## twinmummy06

Bum buddies :rofl:

Big step going in alone, but you're gonna be fine :hugs:


----------



## Helena_

:haha: at the hair! I can't keep up with all the shaving!!

Ok I registered on their registry. I said my due date was oct 15th, so on oct 1st, they'll send me 10% completion coupon. At that point, I'll buy the stroller! I'm excited :D 

turns out the 20% doesn't work. boo :(


----------



## Helena_

dammit Susan. Now I need to go look at the Britax Strider lol


----------



## Helena_

ah looks like the strider is a UK thing


----------



## xxDreamxx

I keep forgetting you are not in the UK - man these timezones confuzzle me!

In Australia Britax is Steelcraft :)


----------



## Helena_

so all my close close friends and family know about the baby, but we won't be "announcing" until after our gender scan (I need to send my mom the gender reveal dvd before I announce anywhere else). It's getting closer (about 2 weeks) and I'm getting more nervous. I almost don't want to.


----------



## xxDreamxx

yeah I have decided not to announce until after my 19 week anatomy scan. I will hopefully find out gender then as well :)


----------



## ece77

Good morning ladies,

lune - Glad your scan went well. They put me at 6 weeks at first scan but I know I should be a little less too. The doctor didn't measure the 2nd time and I was so anxious I forgot to ask :dohh:

cmc - Happy you had a great scan. I can't imagine how they can move so much even at 10 weeks! It's such a miracle...

helena - I'm sure everything will be ok with the scan. I love that stroller, and it really seems like a bargain. You can't imagine how expensive they can be over here!

susan - Yay for 14 weeks! Regarding hemorrhoid, I had it even before pregnancy so I'm quite afraid what I might face in the coming months. But to tell the truth, I really do not care!

And regarding gender, I always wanted a little girl, so I could sew her little dresses and dolls etc. DH wants a boy because he has such a good relationship with his father and I guess he's hoping to have that with his son. But after what we've been through, I'm sure we'll both be happy with a healthy child no matter the gender!


----------



## lune_miel

Any bumps pics yet?!


----------



## Left wonderin

Ya need a bump for a bump pic ! Mine is still pretty much non existent or well hidden behind the podge !! As soon as one arrives I will post :)


----------



## Helena_

I posted a 13 week one..will do a 14 week one tomorrow! I bloated like crazy this last week!


----------



## c.m.c

Helena.....did you buy it??? I'm say just go for it


Dream....congrats on 14 weeks....rem this is not the same as your last pregnancy.....I know the next 2 weeks will be terrifying but it will be ok this time.......I thought you were going team yellow??

It's so funny you Oz girls mentioning summer and I think.....!????!!!??? I'm dreading he winter.....I've my fire lit tonight!!


----------



## c.m.c

Ignore the child gate that's pushed out....but suppose its cosy
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Helena_

I'll be buying it October 1st! They company will send me a 10% off registry completion code at that point for my fake registry :haha:


----------



## xxDreamxx

I am plus sized but having trouble sucking it in, so guess there is some baby to the bump. This was taken a few weeks back.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## twinmummy06

Hahahaha Helena, well done :haha:

No bump for me, still hiding in my pudge ;)


----------



## Helena_

My maternity jeans came.. I'm in love!!!!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Helena_ said:


> My maternity jeans came.. I'm in love!!!!

Yay :) where did you get them from?


----------



## ticklemonster

Hey guys, how is everyone? I myself have been really ill with a stomach bug for the last 4 days, it's got so bad the dr has put me on anti sickness pills. 
Another 2 weeks and I have my next scan, I should be 12+1 then. Fingers crossed everything will still be ok. 
I will post a pic of my little tummy, can't believe it's popped out so early this time x


----------



## Helena_

I got them at motherhood maternity. They had a buy one get one half off sale. I have the belly band, but dislike it so I've been living in yoga pants. So so so glad to be able to wear jeans again. Will post my 14 week bump later. a lemon!


----------



## xxDreamxx

I added a number to the top, I think that's how many there are of us but if I am wrong....someone let me know. Looking forward to seeing that number increase :)


----------



## xxDreamxx

right....there are 8 of us....and have re added the due dates. ECE - when are you due??

How is everyone? :)


----------



## c.m.c

Tickle how are you feeling? Hope you're not so ill now!! When's your appt?? Mine is Tuesday for my first official NHs appt.....I had private scans up to now 


Dream....how's your hubby? Have they got to bottom of what happened......when's your gender scan


Helena.....good luck for this Tuesday too.....are you finding out sex this scan?


Left wonderin..... Have you reached 20 weeks? Will you get a ticker?


ATM.....fingers and toes crossed all goes well Tuesday I'm going to tell my mum dad and I laws and friends.....soooooooo excited...this is a huge milestone for me....I couldn't tll them early as I didn't want anyone to worry

I don't do Facebook announcements....not till maybe the birth....I just know there's friends who hate that...they're TTC after losses, and I know my finds will now Tuesday o that counts most at the minute


----------



## c.m.c

I actually hate my iPad....hope you can all understand my posts.....predictive text grrrrrrr


----------



## twinmummy06

Going alright here.

Wednesday is the big '17 weeks'! So I'm quietly shitting my pants, but feeling optimistic at the same time! I'm so close to this milestone I've been dreading since the beginning!

But I'm loving all my little daily pokes and prods, to let me know that little one is still there. Enjoys poking my cervix by the feels of it. Gotta be a boy, cheeky little bugger :haha:

20 week scan on October 17th. Can't wait to see bub again <3


----------



## twinmummy06

Tickle - where's that bump pic 

Cmc - I bet you can't wait to tell them! I under and you waiting to tell them though, we waited this time and last time, until after our first scan to tell important family and friends. And that was hard enough to keep secret lol.


----------



## c.m.c

Twin......I hope this weeks flies for you....then when you get to 18 it will be your milestone!!

Are you finding out gender? Did you get cvs or anything to rule out anything? Though the chances of anything like that again are soooooooo rare!! ESP as you feel baby sooo well that's a brill sign...I can wait to feel movements again....I can't rem with my dd......it weird how ive forgot 


I will.find out gender....as a sonographer how could I not ???? Lol


Anyways......my DH doesn't wanna know......but I kept it secret last time sooooo I can do it again defo!!! Was exciting that it was a surprise for him!!


----------



## c.m.c

Twin it's been easy not to say..... But this weekend I've been sooooooooo tempted because the date s sooooo close.

I told a Mummy t toddler group on sat....it was like I had to tell someone lol!!


----------



## twinmummy06

I can't wait to get to the 17 weeks. I feel like it will be the last thing in common with the last pregnancy (I don't meant that in a bad way, but I'm sure you all understand what I mean). 

No no cvs or anything. The last pregnancy was well an truly 'off' from the beginning. Knowing when I O'ed and having a scan at 7 weeks to see a 5+5 baby with a 102 heartbeat, I just new something was wrong. Even once we had the 12 week scan as she still measured smack on for the scan dates, I just kept putting off announcing. Couldn't do it. And then we got a 1:79 for Down's syndrome (nuchal measurement was great 1.5 or 1.4 or something) but my hcg was high and Papp-A was so low. 

But this time NT was 1.9 and downs came back 1:2012. Not as great as I was hoping for but much better. 
Just hoping for a great 20 week scan with no problems. 

And hoping to stay team yellow. But I've been known to cave before hahaha (2yo daughter) but this time I want to remain strong!

I love that you knew but hubby didn't! I'm terrible, I would have accidentally let slip or picked up a pink suit in front of him without even thinking :haha:


----------



## xxDreamxx

My scan is 22nd October and I will be smack on 19 weeks :)

I need to get past 16 weeks before I am in new uncharted territory. 

CMC - you must be so excited to let people know, I can't wait for my anatomy scan and after that, I will be shouting from the roof tops. Some people know all ready but not everyone :)


----------



## ticklemonster

c.m.c said:


> Tickle how are you feeling? Hope you're not so ill now!! When's your appt?? Mine is Tuesday for my first official NHs appt.....I had private scans up to now
> 
> 
> Dream....how's your hubby? Have they got to bottom of what happened......when's your gender scan
> 
> 
> Helena.....good luck for this Tuesday too.....are you finding out sex this scan?
> 
> 
> Left wonderin..... Have you reached 20 weeks? Will you get a ticker?
> 
> 
> 
> ATM.....fingers and toes crossed all goes well Tuesday I'm going to tell my mum dad and I laws and friends.....soooooooo excited...this is a huge milestone for me....I couldn't tll them early as I didn't want anyone to worry
> 
> I don't do Facebook announcements....not till maybe the birth....I just know there's friends who hate that...they're TTC after losses, and I know my finds will now Tuesday o that counts most at the minute

Hey, I'm much better now after th at horrible bug, it's taken me a week to get over it, my next scan is the 3rd October so I will be just over 12 weeks then we can finally start telling people. 
I has a go with my Doppler for the first time today and actually heard the heartbeat, it was so cute x


----------



## ticklemonster

There we go my 10 week bloat/tum I feel huge, I wasn't this big at 26 weeks with Daniel x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ece77

Sorry I've been away for a couple of days. DH's granny is quite sick :(

Susan & Tickle - Your bumps look sooo cute! How is your hubby Susan?

Helena - Great you could find maternity jeans to your liking. I can't seem to like anything I see in shops here :(

cmc - Good luck for Tuesday. It is a big step. We'll wait until DH's birthday at the end of October, when I'll be 13 weeks -hopefully!

twin - LOL! Cheeky boy ;) 1:2012 sounds like a good number?!

AFM - I have a huge bloat at the moment. Can't wait to have a bump of my own! Actually we saw a very pregnant woman in the morning and dh's eyes popped out of their sockets like "is she having twins, is your tummy going to be like this in 9 months?". Men are just so funny sometimes!
On another note, I have a scan on Wednesday and I'm so worried! My symptoms come and go all the time. Has it been like this for you too?
And due date is May 8 according to LMP. But I guess it can come a little forward as I think I may have O'd a little earlier...


----------



## Helena_

I don't think I was recieving updates from here! Ok proper check in after breakfast. I swear I'll kill someone if I don't eat!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello everyone :) hope everyone is well ! Lots of scans on the horizon so I see :) very exciting couple of weeks and months ahead :) my next scan is on the 30th Monday week not that I'm counting or anything but its 
7 more sleeps ;) .... I'm due to turn 20 weeks on Tuesday so ill be a day. Shy of 21 by the scan please God . I'm hoping to find out if I'm team blue or pink :) and I may just allow myself a ticker then ! Starting to feel movments that don't quite feel like wind anymore lol.... Like nothing I've felt before so I'm assuming its baby lol.......


----------



## c.m.c

I hear you girls on the bloating....I feel massive...and I don't want to Complain because I'm so thankful that I'm pregnant....maybe muscles are weaker on second pregnancies?? But I wasn't this big at 20 weeks with Ava!!!

Lw...I think you totally deserve a ticker after your wait!! So exciting...the 20 weeks milestone is amazing!


So tickle....can't believe you heard the heartbeat.. Goodness I'm tempted to buy one f those dopplers now!!!


----------



## twinmummy06

Dream - can't wait for your scan either :happydance:

Tickle - love the start of your bump. It must be nice to pop a little sooner than earlier (unless of course your trying to hide it :haha:). Yippee for hearing the little heartbeat!

Ece - sorry to hear about hubby's granny :( but good luck for your scan!
And yes 1:2012 is great - I was just hoping for similar to our first daughter which was like 1:20,000. I guess I was just hoping for something ridiculously low to make me feel better :shrug: call me paranoid lol. 

LW - aren't movements amazing! I can't wait to see you put a ticker up!! Hope baby cooperates and you get a good potty shot. 

Cmc - I'd love to show sooner but that's not going to happen haha. I'll take it when it happens because no one here in my town knows any way ;)


----------



## xxDreamxx

CMC -Yep...know what its like telling someone, I have caved several times haha

Ticklemonster -Cute bump :) Glad you are feeling better xx

Helena_ - I am like that too! If I don't eat...someone is gonna get hurt! I didn't eat breakfast this morning and rushed out to a hospital appointment. Got into the shopping centre afterwards and felt faint. Had to stop and eat.

Left Wonderin - You are soooo close now :) Can't wait to see pics from your scan :)

Twinmummy06 - And here's me looking forward to your scan 5 days before mine :) Can't wait to see pics of your little one!!!!

Lune - Where are you? How are things with you?!

Ece - Let us know how you get on, with your scan on Wednesday! I am nearly 15 weeks and it still doesn't seem real.... each scan I am like "OH there's a baby in there!" hahaha


----------



## lune_miel

I'm here I've just been reading...7w today and I can't really whine but just have a general queasiness all the time. DH was sick yesterday so I had to stay clear of him. 

I can't believe how far you all are, very promising to see!


----------



## c.m.c

Happy 7 weeks lune!!!!!!!


First tri is dragging for me....think it's because I can't talk about it but tomorrow I can!!


----------



## c.m.c

Loving the first page dream, it's nice seeing everyone's due date!!!!


----------



## Helena_

hey all!

Here's my 14 week bump! I'll be 15 weeks on wednesday, so will upload that one next time. I hope you all don't mind me posting bump pictures? I want to see everyone's bumps as well! 

So not much new is happening. My stomach feels harder, I think :shrug: I meet my OB for the first time tomorrow and will get a scan. Hoping that he can tell us the gender and if not I'll find out Saturday :happydance:

I'm starting to plan a trip back home. I moved to California in May, but am from New Jersey. I think the plan is to be home for Halloween 2014 so hippo can have his/her first there. It'll probably be the only "first" my mom gets to be there for, so I'm pretty excited for that. It's going to be super expensive (flight, hotel, and car rental), but I'll book early to save. It's over a year away but I'm already excited for all the foods I've missed in NYC. So weird that the next time I'm in New Jersey I'll have a baby in my arms... 

I'll give a proper baby update tomorrow after the scan. How is everyone doing?
 



Attached Files:







14 weeks 1 day.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Helena_

lune_miel said:


> I'm here I've just been reading...7w today and I can't really whine but just have a general queasiness all the time. DH was sick yesterday so I had to stay clear of him.
> 
> I can't believe how far you all are, very promising to see!


happy 7 weeks!!


----------



## lune_miel

Cute bump and nursery! Excited to see if it's :pink: or :blue: !


----------



## Helena_

oh god the nursery is such a cluster fuck of stuff right now. I need to go through everything at some point. That bookshelf was painted, so the books had to come off. I have a giant pile of books I now need to sort to figure out what will and won't stay in the baby's shelf. Ah well, I have time to get that over with. For now I'll just shop :haha:


----------



## ticklemonster

c.m.c said:


> I hear you girls on the bloating....I feel massive...and I don't want to Complain because I'm so thankful that I'm pregnant....maybe muscles are weaker on second pregnancies?? But I wasn't this big at 20 weeks with Ava!!!
> 
> Lw...I think you totally deserve a ticker after your wait!! So exciting...the 20 weeks milestone is amazing!
> 
> 
> So tickle....can't believe you heard the heartbeat.. Goodness I'm tempted to buy one f those dopplers now!!!

Yeah it's amazing to hear although you have to tell yourself not to panic if you don't here it. We had this Doppler since I had Daniel, it's well used as I've lent it out to a few people in the last 3 years lol x


----------



## ticklemonster

twinmummy06 said:


> Dream - can't wait for your scan either :happydance:
> 
> Tickle - love the start of your bump. It must be nice to pop a little sooner than earlier (unless of course your trying to hide it :haha:). Yippee for hearing the little heartbeat!
> 
> Ece - sorry to hear about hubby's granny :( but good luck for your scan!
> And yes 1:2012 is great - I was just hoping for similar to our first daughter which was like 1:20,000. I guess I was just hoping for something ridiculously low to make me feel better :shrug: call me paranoid lol.
> 
> LW - aren't movements amazing! I can't wait to see you put a ticker up!! Hope baby cooperates and you get a good potty shot.
> 
> Cmc - I'd love to show sooner but that's not going to happen haha. I'll take it when it happens because no one here in my town knows any way ;)

Yeah the bump is getting in the way as we haven't told anyone yet, so I'm having to dress in baggy clothes all the time as don't want anyone to spot it just yet haha.


----------



## Helena_

cmc- I first heard the baby on the doppler at 9 weeks 4 days. Before that i hadn't tried since 8 weeks, so I may have heard it sooner if I bothered to give it a go between then. I have the sonoline b


----------



## c.m.c

I didn't even think about a Doppler in my first pregnancy, I had heard that if baby is in a diff position it's hard to find the hb and can cause worry and stress but now that I've seen a few ladies like yourselves using it I am super tempted


----------



## c.m.c

Helena....loving the bump pics...u should do one every week!! God I love NYC! My hubby sent me there with my cousins for my 30th this year....was amazing 


I'm currently extending my 160 year old cottage so the nursery has to wait........boooooo.!!! But il get it done in the new year!!


----------



## Helena_

it can be hard sometimes, but around 10 weeks is when I found it every time. Now I find it instantly.


----------



## xxDreamxx

15 weeks today :)

Off to see the obstetric physician today about my blood pressure - wish me luck!


----------



## lune_miel

cmc- 160 yrs old?! I would love to see a picture. How cool and historic! That's what I love about Europe. :jo:


----------



## Left wonderin

Happy change over day everyone :) I have reached the half way mark . 20 week, I can't quite believe it !! :) baby wiggling is becoming more recognisable and more consistant every day :) only 6 more sleeps till I find out with a bit of luck if there is a wiggling prince or princess in there . I REALLY don't mind once all is well :)


----------



## Left wonderin

I might even allow myself a ticker !


----------



## c.m.c

Lw...you get a ticker girl you totally deserve it!! Congrats on 20 weeks

There's lots of us change on Tuesdays


Well....I spent 4 hrs in clinic today....was sooooo busy!! But baby is great, measuring 8 days ahead and am now due 7th April!!! Sooooo excited, I told everyone as soon as I got out!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## c.m.c

Lune my house s the old care takers house of the church, it's been extended twice before I got it. I bought it from the church and it's the church where DH and I got married.

This is a pic of next door to my house and is us on our wedding day, it's an old graveyard and this is the old church though the new church was built in 1890 so it's not exactly a new one. The old graveyard church, it has no roof but was soooo pretty for photos. 

My grandparents are buried here and it's not too far from the bronte sisters fathers homeland in Ireland, so rural yet 25 mins from Belfast
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Left wonderin

Cmc look at that little hand and arm !!! Amazing pic of your LO :) so happy for you x How did everyone take the good news , I'm delighted you can now share it !!


----------



## c.m.c

Thanks lw.... It was moving so much it was great to see


Everyone was delighted though my MIL said ...o I knew you were 4 weeks ago, I knew by the look of ya!!!!! Grrrr....bullshit...she had no idea!!!!!!!


----------



## c.m.c

Dream, how d your appt go? Any change on you BP??


----------



## Left wonderin

Typical MIL lol........ Will that be used as your dating scan ? When will your next one be ? Is your ticker including your 8 day difference ?


----------



## c.m.c

Lune this s the extension bit.....it's not very old looking anymore but my window sills are 3 feet deep....huge
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## c.m.c

Left wonderin said:


> Typical MIL lol........ Will that be used as your dating scan ? When will your next one be ? Is your ticker including your 8 day difference ?

I don't know how to update the 8 day difference but they did change my edd.......though its strange as Ava always measured ahead and they never changed my dates.
The dr says thy use ultrasound to date now rather than lmp!


----------



## Left wonderin

Yup that's the same as with me ! I skipped a week as measuring 8 days ahead too , aparentyl they don't change your edd unless you are measuring more than a week ahead . So measuring 5 days would not change it . So you now are offically 12 weeks :) only one more week in the first tri :) !!!!!!!!


----------



## c.m.c

Yes suppose youre right think you have to be 7 out for first scan and 10 out for the 20 week scan before they change ...I was 6 out for Ava so suppose that's why it never changed....yippeeee one week closer to 2nd tri


----------



## xxDreamxx

CMC - scan looks awesome - so cute :) I measured 5 days ahead at 12 week scan and now measure about 8 days ahead but they won't change my date. That's ok.... Baby will come when he/she's ready.

My BP from memory was 140/70 and Dr said she did not want me on meds until later in pregnancy if it rose then. She wants me not to gain any weight at all, so have to be vigilant about what I eat. Also the BP's were roughly the same in each arm and she tested the pulse in my feet and kidneys so isn't thinking aortic obstruction. I see her again on 31 October.

I see my Ob again next Tuesday when I turn 16 weeks :)


----------



## lune_miel

cmc - thanks for showing the great photos! and congrats on the great news!


----------



## ticklemonster

Lovely photos c.m.c. Awww your no longer my due date buddy :-(. 
I have one more week to wait for my scan. Can't wait to see baby again x 
How are you all feeling? I'm not having many symptoms, just extreme tiredness x


----------



## ece77

Good morning ladies,

Helena - Your bump looks adorable!

cmc - Great scan pics! And 160 year old cottage! I'm really impressed, as I'm a conservation architect. Love the pics and also would love to see Ireland some time in my life!

LW - Congrats on reaching 20 weeks! I guess you could allow yourself a ticker already..

Susan - Glad your appt went well. 

Lune - Congrats on 7 weeks!

AFM - I had a scan this morning. The LO is fine and measuring 2 days ahead. S/he has a HR of 173 BPM :happydance:. The OB is very optimistic and says there's no sign of another partial molar. I'm so incredibly happy.

:yipee::wohoo::yipee:


----------



## twinmummy06

Now that my ticker will match my date - I'm 17 weeks!! 17 weeeeeeks!!! Baby's been bopping a storm today, after a slow start this morning. 

Feeling good!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## twinmummy06

Yahoo ece!! It's great to see baby measuring ahead hey!

Tickle - I'm so tired too :( scans not too far away hun xx

Cmc - love the scan pic! They don't change out dates here, well even when the twins were measuring weeks ahead they never did. They always said earliest scan is most accurate, so who knows anymore lol. 

Dream - great news on the bp!

Left wonderin - can't wait for your big scan!

Lune and Helena - hope you're both well.


----------



## c.m.c

Twin...congrats on 17 weeks I'm so glad you're past that 16 week you were dreading.

Ece...brill news on the scan...good hb too....I am surprised they changed my dates.

Dream...glad all is going well...I also don't want to put weight on. I'm 5 ft 9 but was 12stone 12 yesterday which is a BMI of 27 I'm nt usually that weight but at the min all I want is toast as I feel so ill!! I'm planning on doing slimming world just at home as that always works for me and I love huge portions and eating as much as I need. Hope o start when I not feel as ill

Tickle.... Countdown is on.....hope this week flies...I feel so sick when I'm hungry.......I don't think I'm 8 days ahead, know I O early but not that early. To be honest the crown to rump length wasn't a good view so il wait and see what the 20 week scan measures


----------



## Left wonderin

Ece what wonderful news :) so happy for you xxx 

Twin 17 weeks :) another reason to smile :) 

Cmc I don't think the docs got it right with me either as I was charting and Opk testing ! I too am waiting for the 20 week scan to see what the story is but they have offically brought my due date forward


----------



## c.m.c

Lw I don't know if it's because we are both in Ireland but the consultant told m thy no longer use lmp dates for pregnancy they use booking scan dates......sure even 1millimetre out on the measurement could date someone a week out!! 

I was a bit surprised they changed me too


----------



## Helena_

I haven't told you all yet!!!

:pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink:

this was my favorite part of the scan https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJo6EpOJz9U&feature=youtube_gdata_player


and her bits :cloud9:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UgL6UIRV4A&feature=youtube_gdata_player
 



Attached Files:







Bryn.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Helena_

twin- yippee for 17 weeks!

cmc- that's awesome about the house. Must be awesome living there. Love the picture <3 

dream- my bp was high as well. They want to monitor that. I'm hoping it was just from nerves, but we'll see :/ I can't remember what it was...135/70 maybe? I'm not even sure what it's supposed to be! 

this thread is hard to keep up with. So active now, I love it! Sorry if I ever miss anyone. I promise I'm not ignoring you :D I clearly need to do a better job of logging onto bnb...

I have my next appointment on oct 29, and then my 20 week ultrasound that same day. I also need to go see a breathing specialist for my asthma. I'm iffy about my doctor, but hope that eventually I'll warm up to him. I think I was just on edge that day. Of course that was all fixed when we went to go see our little girl right after the appointment. It was amazing!!! I thought that surely it would be a boy. The next day I started on the nursery. I'll upload the one crappy picture I took of it. Mostly just moving furniture (well DH moved the furniture) and putting little trinkets I've had for years up. I pretty much have the entire nursery planned at this point, so it's just a matter of doing it all. Lots of DIY stuff coming up. I'll also be ordering the stroller sometime in October so I don't miss it.
 



Attached Files:







nursery!!!.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## c.m.c

Helena you're the first gender reveal....o my goodness I'm soooooo excited for you!

Little girls are amazing, as are all kiddies though lol 

Did you predict a girl? Any names? Edit just saw your next post...so you thought boy...lol


My fav names at the min are Ellis or Finn for a boy and Scarlett for a girl


----------



## Helena_

I have actually always loved Scarlett :D

Her name is Brynn Elizabeth Lee 

Lee is my husbands grandfather's name. All the girls in the family have Lee as a middle name


----------



## c.m.c

That is lovely, the Lee part is so special...... It's so lovely to choose a name early nd you can call her that from now!


----------



## Left wonderin

Helena I'm so happy for you and your videos are amazing :) I'm so excited I think Monday will never come !!!!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Helena - congratulations  wonderful scan pics & love the nursery.

So anyone thinking names already? I like Kaiden Gabriel for a boy & Madeline Hope for a girl.


----------



## twinmummy06

Helena my phone is playing nasty buggers and won't let me view your scan videos, but the nub pic is lovely!

So close LW!! Monday will be here before you know it!

Loving everyone's possible names. 
So far I am LOVING Makyla. I've always wanted Zane for another boy so that's on the cards here. Of course I best find out how the hubby stands on these :rofl:


----------



## c.m.c

Susan I'm lovin your names....i think if I can pick a girls and boys name that I love then I will try to stay team yellow.

Still love Ellis but DH doesn't, he like Elias and I don't! Our dd is Ava Jane so like Scarlett, only because I think all the majority of pretty girl names end in the sound a or e, like lily Lucy poppy Ava Eva Molly etc etc..they're nice but they all end like e or a. Lol 

My top are Ellis, Finn, Ethan, Scarlett, Molly(even though it has that e ending)


Lw......can Monday be tomorrow?

Il prob not get much chat as I'm off to Galway this morning, it's the oyster festival and it's a wee family trip with friends and their kid too......not that us 2 pregnant ladies going can drink or eat oysters


----------



## c.m.c

Twin I work with a girl Makyla and she's is so lovely which I associate the name with a nice person


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone only 3 sleeps to go !!!!!!! Cmc enjoy your break in Galway I'm off there to a hen myself next weekend . Mmmm as for names if team blue it will be Sean Darragh if a girl I have no clue , can't seem to settle on any I really like ! I've thought of Alice but not really sold on it hehehe .... Suggestions very welcome , I've had frat ones such as Sam Bowe, Ella Bowe , dicky Bowe , Harry Bowe ;)


----------



## c.m.c

Loving Sam and Ella......Sam was on my list when I was pregnant with DD.

I'm off soon! Might get free wifi where I am!! Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## twinmummy06

I'm glad you know a nice Makyla - I don't know any 
Have a nice time cmc!

3 sleeps! I can't wait to hear what bub is LW - I love gender announcements haha. 
I remember when I announced on Facebook with our daughter I posted a status that said 'I am NOT growing a penis!!! It's a GIRL!!!'


----------



## twinmummy06

I just booked a 3d scan for November 24th! I've been wanting to book one for a while but couldn't bring myself to do it. I can't wait! I've never had one before as we've never had anyone in town do them. And the kids will be home to see it which will be pretty awesome!


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm thinking of booking me when I'm about 26/7 weeks


----------



## twinmummy06

Yippee for 3d scans! I'm so excited, I've only ever seen other peoples 3d scans. 

I'll be about 25.5 weeks. That the latest I can get it done as the lady goes on holidays for almost all of December. And once she's back I'll be past her '30 week cut off'. So I'll just go with that :haha:


----------



## c.m.c

Hi ladies!!!

Lw....one more sleep!! 

How's everyone doing? Lots of booking scans!

I love the...not growing a penis status.....that's a good way to announce it


----------



## Left wonderin

I know !!!! How ill sleep,ill never know feel like a child waiting for Christmas ! But I'm also prepared that it might not go,to plan if LO decides not to co-operate lol...... 

Plan b will be a 3 d scan lol........... But so hoping to see if ill have a son or daughter in my life :) also a little nervous and hoping and praying all is ok which is most important x


----------



## xxDreamxx

LW - hope all goes well at your scan! Can't wait to see a ticker under your posts 

I am thinking of booking a 3D scan for close to Christmas as well. I will be about 26/27 weeks when I ideally want to get it. I must ring up and book now so I can get the date booked in.

Well I am 15+6 today and tomorrow see my Ob and Midwife again. It was at 16 weeks last time that we found out baby had passed, so I am anxious to get past 16 weeks and into uncharted territory. By the time I have this baby next March, I will have been pregnant for 13.5 months with a 6 week gap in the middle.... It's mind boggling.

Anyway, how is everyone?


----------



## lune_miel

*dream*- wow that is the longest pregnancy ever! I bet you'll be enjoying your first glass of wine, even if it won't be for many months! of course it's all worth it for the LO in the end.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Lune - I love wine but it's been no problem going without..... It's beer I have been dreaming about...ice cold with lime....hahahaha


----------



## twinmummy06

Eek LW! It must be what early hours of Monday there by now. Hoping when I wake up tomorrow to find a gender announcement and a ticker!!!


16 weeks tomorrow Dream! So exciting and scary all rolled into one xx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Yep Twin it is.... Just wanna know everything is ok.... Then it's 3 weeks till anatomy scan :)


----------



## ece77

Hi ladies,

Sorry I've been away for so many days. We lost DH's granny last Thursday and the days just went by somehow.

twin - Almost 18 weeks! Congrats...

Helena - The videos are so precious! A little girl! I am so happy for you..

Susan - Really the longest pregnancy ever. But it will be all worth it in the end, I'm sure! 

LW - I'm dying to know... Blue or pink???

cmc - Hope you're having a great time!

Lune & tickle - hope you're ok..

afm - Nothing to report really. I am still having mild nausea but a HUGE bloat, mostly in the evenings. Haven't puked yet and I hope it stays that way. But I'm having problems with drinking water. I don't want any!!! And I know it's so important. I'm trying soups, mineral water and yogurt mixed with water; but I'm afraid they won't be enough :(. Are you ladies able to drink 2 lt per day?


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone 3 more hours before I leave for my scan :) hope I have good news for everyone later and all is well. I'm very nervous and very excited . Its a funny mix !! OH is washing the floors as he can't keep still lol...... 

Ece i'm the opposite to you I can't get enough water ! Its one of the only things that still appeals to me .


----------



## c.m.c

Ece I'm sorry to hear about your loss, I hope you are all doing ok, hope you feel better own too. You're defo doing the right things. I too need more water!

Lw....good luck, I'm very excited for you!


----------



## c.m.c

Dream, hoping these next few days go fast so as you can get past that milestone!
I'm sure you are dreaming about beer after this long lol!!!


----------



## twinmummy06

Ece, I'm sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:



LW - Oh yay! I'm having trouble sleeping a lot lately, so I may just see your update tonight lol.


----------



## Left wonderin

One hour before we leave ! Me too twin I keep waking and its impossible to get back to sleep !!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Well ladies I'm back :) the whole experience was amazing :) LO co- operated and we got all the measurements we needed . Everything looks just wonderful :) The detail you see is incredible !! 

So ladies I would like you all to meet Sean Joseph Bowe :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## c.m.c

Congrats lw.....I was checking our thread all day!!! Awww baby Sean looks wonderful, I'm so delighted all is healthy, the 20 week scan is amazing!!

I'm sure you're both elated tonight!

Will u allow yourself a ticker now? It's all real now lw!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Cmc I know its still so hard to believe its actually happening , I feel so so blessed right now :cloud9:

So now for my next question how do I get a ticker .... I think its time :thumbup:


----------



## c.m.c

If you click on my ticker or anyone elses that you fancy but it doesnt matter as you customise your own, it will open the link to the page then you copy your own ticker link and attach in the edit signature bit of your user cp.....


----------



## ticklemonster

Awww a little boy LW. Congrats. I bet you were over the moon x


----------



## Helena_

ece- sorry for your loss :(


lw- congrats!!! 


can we start a gender thing on the first page? Next to our due dates add a little pink/blue/yellow (if any of us arent planning on finding out) stork?


----------



## twinmummy06

Congrats on a little boy LW!


----------



## lune_miel

lw - :blue::blue::blue: exciting!
halfway through and finally getting a ticker!


----------



## xxDreamxx

LW - omg.....a boy! Congratulations :) soooo happy the anatomy scan went well and LO behaved!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Ece - I am so sorry for your loss hon {hugs}. I wondered where you were and just figured you were taking some quiet time


----------



## xxDreamxx

Ok....updated first page with LW and Helena's blue and pink storks....does anyone want team yellow storks or do you want to wait until after your anatomy scan to determine?

AFM - I am 16 weeks today. It was at this stage last time that we found out baby had grown his wings. I have an ob appointment today and just want to see bub again on the scan. Also, it's October 1st and I was originally due 25th so I just woke up this morning and had a good cry.

Anyway....ob appointment is at 11:10am :) looking forward to it :) I love my Ob!


----------



## twinmummy06

Please add me for a yellow stork dream. Im determined to stay strong lol.

Enjoy seeing your bubba again today too :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Yellow storks are so exiting I. Just not that patient !!!! 

Good luck at the appointment today dream , due dates are so hard xxxxxxx


----------



## lune_miel

Bouts of nausea today, I have been lucky up until now:sick:. This sucks I want to leave work and go home! I almost called in sick.

Oh and I will have none of that team :yellow: ! We will def be finding out - Xmas present. I don't want to give a gender preference - all I want is my healthy rainbow.


----------



## ticklemonster

xxDreamxx said:


> Ok....updated first page with LW and Helena's blue and pink storks....does anyone want team yellow storks or do you want to wait until after your anatomy scan to determine?
> 
> AFM - I am 16 weeks today. It was at this stage last time that we found out baby had grown his wings. I have an ob appointment today and just want to see bub again on the scan. Also, it's October 1st and I was originally due 25th so I just woke up this morning and had a good cry.
> 
> Anyway....ob appointment is at 11:10am :) looking forward to it :) I love my Ob!

Can you add me as team yellow please as we won't be finding out xxx


----------



## c.m.c

How did today go dream?

Add me to team yellow....I'm trying to stay strong.

If I find out I know dh won't and I just couldn't tell anyone before him either...but I am determined to be strong and not scan.....don't scan don't scan lol

Lune....sorry u feel sick...it's crap...I'm light headed from low blood sugar all day everyday I hate it


Had my first night tonight at the ultrasound course...I'm going to be a busy pregnant lady!!!


Of topic here but are you lot getting flu vaccines and whopping cough?? My heads melted with what to do! I posted a thread in natural parenting as I used to live there when I used cloth nappies!


----------



## lune_miel

c.m.c said:


> Lune....sorry u feel sick...it's crap...I'm light headed from low blood sugar all day everyday I hate it
> 
> 
> Had my first night tonight at the ultrasound course...I'm going to be a busy pregnant lady!!!
> 
> 
> Of topic here but are you lot getting flu vaccines and whopping cough?? My heads melted with what to do! I posted a thread in natural parenting as I used to live there when I used cloth nappies!

Maybe I just need to eat more! Altho I am readying a book called Origins right now that what you eat during pregnancy shapes your child for the rest of their life! Talk about overwhelming!

Personally opinion... I have never gotten a flu shot and I've already been pressured to by my OB, but I will refuse. They only put in like 3 viruses that they *think* will be widespread. I'm healthy so I will take the chance.

As for vaccines against real diseases, I would def get them. (all the hysteria has been debunked) I plan to try cloth diapering as well.


----------



## c.m.c

O gosh I'm on the fence!!

I don't like the idea of a vaccine as I know they only guess what strains are coming....I also know pregnant ladies can end up in icu with flu!! I didn't get it with DD as I was leaving work in Nov.....but I have to work with flu and TB patients all winter.....as I said my heads fried


Cloth nappies rock!!! I had sooooooo much fun with them....prepare to be skint as its addictive......all those pretty designs


----------



## xxDreamxx

Well scan & appointment went well :) baby still measuring approx 5 days ahead but s/he was wriggling so much, it was hard to take a measurement. Legs are long, long, long! Ob was like "woah look at those legs kicking" 

Ob took a peak between the legs but umbilical cord was in the way....she guessed :blue: but we won't know for sure until anatomy scan in 2 weeks 6 days when hopefully it's more obvious. I have a pic but remember this is the obs machine so baby looks like a snowman in a snow storm :)

Right.... Will go add the yellow storks to the girls that wanted them. I was going to be team yellow too but as I will be 39 when bub is born, we may only have 1 child & so I want to go nuts before hand with ordering stuff online etc.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Left wonderin

Dream what a wonderful picture and her/his little arm and hands ! Awh I'm so delighted for you . I'm with you on the shopping front lol . I'm about ready to hit the shops ;) hehehehehehehehehe


----------



## twinmummy06

No flu vaccine for me here. I've never had one and don't plan on having any. 

Hubby, my mum and I all had the whooping cough vaccine when DD was born. So it will be almost 3 years by the time this one arrives. So not sure if we will need it again - but will get it again if needed, no doubts.


----------



## c.m.c

Dream, congrats....great Image, exciting to see if you're blue in 2 weeks!


----------



## ticklemonster

Our little baby, measuring 12 weeks 4 days but they have kept me as 12 weeks 1 day due 15/04/14. 
Baby was a little terror wouldn't stop moving so she had to keep sending me for walks and to eat chocolate to try and flip baby over haha. It worked, as you can see I got scans from both sides xx over the moon xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ticklemonster

Awwww
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## c.m.c

Woooooo tickle....fab pics....my first pics were rubbish, couldn't get a single side view!!

It looks soooo much baby like after 11 weeks it's Fab


----------



## Left wonderin

Yahoo tickle what wonderful pictures :) hands n all !!!! They really are little Miricles each and every one of them xxxxxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Lovely pics tickle!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Awwww tickle lovely pics :)

LW - where is your ticker? 

About flu shot. I had one during last pregnancy. It is safe for pregnant women and the vaccine is not active. I got flu for the 1st time last year so when mid wife and ob recommended it and since pregnant women get it free, I went for it. Hubby had to be vaccinated for whooping cough as he was due for it.

Right now, I am bunged up with cold. Sore chest and cough :( I am missing my 2nd mothers (trimester) group today so am a little upset :(


----------



## ece77

Tickle & Susan - Lovely pics! I can't wait to see our baby looking actually like one :). And happy 16 weeks Susan ;)

LW - A little boy! I bet you're over the moon...

Lune - Sorry sickness hit you :(

cmc, helena & twin - Hope you're all ok..

AFM - I have never had a flu shot either and didn't really think of it until it was mentioned here. I guess I'll talk to my OB and then decide. But I guess I'll need a tetanus vaccine at some point as I last had one almost 15 years ago, oops!

To the progesterone supplement users -Susan & Helena if I remember correctly: My OB tells me I can stop using them as the placenta starts to take over around 8-9 weeks. I had a test on Tuesday and the number was fine: 40 (or ~120 in uk terms). But I'm reading that women generally continue until the end of the 1st trimester. So I'm a little confused! Are you still using them or did you already stop, and when? 

And we'll definitely find out the gender! I sure don't have that kind of patience :rofl:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Ece - my ob had me wean myself off after 1st trimester so was on them daily upto and including week 12 and then every 2nd day for week 13 & then I was done :)


----------



## Helena_

yay for a great scan susan and tickle!!! Such cuties in this group <3 


I believe my OB does the flu vac at 28 weeks and I'll probably just get it. I have a lot of other questions about the other vaccinations though. 

I've been working on my big projects for the nursery, so most of it is done. Now it's just filling it with baby gear and to hang a few more things that I'll eventually get around to doing. I'm in love with it!

it won't let me upload on here, so I'll just send individual fb links

https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1376990_10200995670677439_1933932536_n.jpg

https://scontent-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1385366_10200995671277454_36548858_n.jpg

https://scontent-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/1380022_10200995671877469_1454343509_n.jpg

https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1381451_10200995672317480_734998196_n.jpg

https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/1380404_10200995673517510_2117263194_n.jpg

https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/1383280_10200995674357531_246688036_n.jpg

https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/993728_10200995675117550_1752432879_n.jpg

https://scontent-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1384073_10200995675637563_252139778_n.jpg

https://scontent-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/988728_10200995676957596_288411536_n.jpg


----------



## c.m.c

Wow Helena you're very organised.

It is so beautiful....where did you get those Pom Pom lantern things? They're brill. My DD,s room as a 10foot high ceiling, they'd look amazing


----------



## Helena_

I was going to make them (super easy to make), but they were cheap at party city, so I just got them there. You still needed to fluff them up though. I think total all the pom poms cost like 15ish dollars?


----------



## Helena_

that includes the lanterns and fans too!


----------



## Left wonderin

Wow tickle that one very special room xxxxx I have to get a move on on mine :)


----------



## Helena_

ece- my fertility specialist (as I wasn't seeing an OB at this point) has women stop at 8-9 weeks (including those who have had IVF). I convinced him to let me stay on it until 13 weeks, but stopped on my own at 11-12 weeks because I was tired of remembering and knew it was safe. which type of progesterone are you on? I think that makes a difference. For endometrin (vaginal), the pamphlet and my doctor both say 8-9 weeks. For prometrium, everything I've read and my old doctor said the first trimester


----------



## xxDreamxx

Helena - nursery looks fabulous! Love the butterflies - so beautiful :)


----------



## ece77

Susan & Helena - Thanks for the feedback huns. I guess I'll try to trust the doc and quit taking it. And if I have spotting or such I may go back and shoot him :)

Helena - The nursery looks adorable. Love the pompoms and was also considering making them if we're having a girl!


----------



## lune_miel

Can't wait for my scan today :brat: :coffee:

How are we doing, ladies?


----------



## ece77

Let us know how your scan went Lune!

I'm feeling a little more nauseaus today. Not too bad but having difficulty with drinking water :(


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) how are you all doing ? Any scans coming up ? And when are people graduating to the 2nd tri ?


----------



## xxDreamxx

Morning 

I am bunged up with cold and have a nasty cough so feeling pretty sorry for myself at the moment. 2 weeks today (Tuesday) until my anatomy scan :)

Lune - how did your scan go?

LW - where is your ticker? ;)


----------



## Helena_

I'm doing alright! Just cleaning my mess of a home. next scan is the 20 week scan on October 29th! Super excited for it :D And hubby already got the ok to miss work for it. Phew!


----------



## lune_miel

Scan was good! HR 166 and measured 8w2d, by my O date I am about 8w4d so I am comforted by the appt.
Dr said I can come in anytime to hear the heartbeat for peace of mind. I really want to get a doppler tho.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Helena - I need to clean my house but still getting over this bug so feeling like crap!

Lune - I am so glad the scan went well :) yay!


----------



## Helena_

it really, really needed it. I was going crazy!

Lune- great news on the scan :D


----------



## twinmummy06

So happy you had a great scan Lune!


----------



## Left wonderin

Luna yahoooo for a great scan :) and getting to see little one :) Helena your time seems to be flying !!!!! The 20 week scan is so amazing !! And Poor Dream hope you feel better soon xxxxxxxx

Happy changeover day everyone :)


----------



## ece77

Lune - Yay for a great scan! Your doctor sounds amazing!

Susan - Sorry you're sick. Hope you'll get well soon...

LW - Now reaaly, where is that ticker of yours :)

AFM - I have another scan tomorrow. I am excited but also worried :wacko:. I'll ask about the screening tests as I'm around 10 weeks.


----------



## c.m.c

Lune, great news delighted for you


Ece.....bet you're so excited for tomorrow, let us know how it goes!

Anyone anything new? I'm just thinking I might find out sex! But as DH doesn't wan to know I can't say but I might pm you all just so you girls know!! Well still haven't decided on finding out


Dream...when's your next scan?


----------



## xxDreamxx

CMC. - my next scan is 19 weeks so 22nd October :)


----------



## c.m.c

Yipeeeee you'll defo know sex then


Hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## Helena_

I vote you find out the sex and let us know!!!


----------



## Helena_

I'm going to be making a button monogram. Which do you like better? Lowercase vs uppercase
 



Attached Files:







b.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 1









upper.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## c.m.c

I like the caps!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Mmm I like lower case !


----------



## xxDreamxx

I like uppercase


----------



## twinmummy06

I had to google what a button monogram was - I had no clue lol. But that's a cool project! I like the lowercase.


----------



## Helena_

17 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







17 weeks.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## c.m.c

Cute bump Helena! You look fab!


----------



## twinmummy06

Woot woo! Looking great Helena.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Too cute Helena - love the photo :)


----------



## ece77

Good morning ladies,

Helena - Love your bump! Can't wait to have one of my own :). I love the lower case as well. 

cmc - Agree with Helena! Find out and let us know ;)

AFM - My scan went great yesterday. The little bean started to look like an actual baby and s/he was even moving! The ob didn't measure but the HB looked and sounded great! 
I'll have the double screening test (as it's called here) in 2 weeks and I'm praying everything is fine!


----------



## lune_miel

*ece* - happy you had a good update on your bean!

I woke up in the middle of the night queasy and just prayed to fall back asleep. Can't wait til this tri is over! I do NOT like mornings!

Oh and I ordered a doppler!


----------



## Helena_

wahoo on the bean! 

morning sickness is horrible. I was so miserable and bitchy haha. My mom took me out to red lobster when she was here and I came home and immediately threw up $40 worth of food. ick!

yay on the doppler! which one did you get?


----------



## c.m.c

Ece congrats on the scan!!

O lune that's exciting....let us know when it arrives, if it's good etc, I might get one


----------



## Helena_

cmc- I definitely suggest one. mine was and still is a life saver. It's really cured all my doubts. I'm sure I'll use it until I can feel baby moving around


----------



## xxDreamxx

Morning all

I think I felt movement properly yesterday.....I confirmed with Twinmummy who is our resident expert (with 3 kidlets...that just auto corrected to kidneys...hmmm) anyway....I felt it several times yesterday.

My bladder was like a third full and it felt like ripples across my bladder, it made me go clenched as I thought I needed a pee (was laying down each time). I would then feel it again and it was gone. Happened once more on an empty bladder.

I hope it was "smiley"

11 days till my anatomy scan - squeee


----------



## Left wonderin

Dream :) when ya know ya know ! Its smiley alright . Isn't it wonderful :)


----------



## xxDreamxx

LW - I have an anterior placenta so wasn't expecting to feel anything for ages yet. Hope I feel it again today. Hubby said "it must be smiley" and I said "or a uti" hahahaha


----------



## lune_miel

aw how sweet *dream*.

It does not help that dh is officially running out of patience. We haven't DTD since I got my bfp and I feel bad for neglecting him but I am just not in the mood. :dohh:

I ordered the Sonoline B Fetal Doppler.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Lune - 17+3 and I still don't fancy it....luckily hubby is patient and feels a bit weirded out by the whole thing hahaha


----------



## twinmummy06

Resident expert, I wish :rofl: feeling it right down low makes sense with the anterior placenta :thumbup: although the bladder trampoline is never fun lol. Plus scan soon! I'm just as excited about yours as mine :haha:

So happy you had a great scan ece!

Hope the Doppler arrives soon lune! And don't feel bad I'm never in the mood. Low sex drive, always tired. By the time the kids are in bed he has no hope. Zilch. Hahaha. Poor bugger. He should be glad he's got it a handful of time since the bfp lol. 


6 days til our scan :happydance:


----------



## Helena_

Wahoo for a scan!

I still have like... 2 weeks and 5 days, but who's counting? Lol


----------



## Left wonderin

Ladies my poor oh has only seen any action once in 22 weeks !! Rationally I know its safe but I'm not taking ANY chances ! Also since the scan and seeing baby Sean actually look like a baby I think he is a bit freaked out and thinks DTD would not be good for him :wacko: 

I keep telling him not to worry when this Little lad is here safe and sound he will get plenty of action trying for a brother or sister :haha: ( his face is priceless ! )


----------



## c.m.c

Defo sounds like movements dream.....yeah!!

I have a posterior placenta so hope I feel it all early on!!

I've worked so Much this week, another 16 h shift tonight!! Ahhhhhhh!! Will all be worth it on payday and I'd rather get my nights done before I'm too far on!!

ATM.....we DTD about once a week now, I never initiate it but I enjoy it when he does. Once a week s enough for me right now


----------



## Helena_

we haven't been doing it much either. I'm just too tired! I also have this fear of feeling the baby during sex haha. Not sure how I'd react! We actually dtd last night and I'm not sure, but may have felt the baby move after. It was like waves in my belly. 

I just ordered my stroller and car seat and will be picking up the activity mat, some sleepers, and a bouncy seat today. It's an expensive day lol

I ended up getting my stroller/carseat plus a little car seat toy for $322, so not bad, but definitely the most expensive thing we've purchased so far. Funny considering we have the crib, rocker, dresser, and night stand. Buying used and DIY really really helps!


----------



## lune_miel

I got the doppler today and after 30+ min and 2 youtube videos later I found baby's hb! :cloud9:


----------



## c.m.c

Yeah that's great lune!! Gosh I am gonna buy one on payday! Have been extreme,y stressed out at work that I think I'm going to make myself ill.....seriously couldnt have imagined a more horrible week


----------



## twinmummy06

Glad you found it (relatively) easily Lune :happydance:



I've decided as of today I'm cutting out my daily coffee/s as I really need to cut out more unnecessary sugar to try stop this gestational diabetes progressing so fast. They're now talking insulin and I reaaaaaally don't want it :(

God help anyone who messes with me when the withdrawals start. OH should be lucky he's at work for the next 4 days :haha:


----------



## lune_miel

sorry cmc - hope you have a relaxing weekend~


----------



## c.m.c

Hey girlies, hope you are all well.....anything new with anyone?

I've been busy working, cannot wait to get all my overtime done and dusted.....then spend the extra money lol.....

I am going for a sneaky private look on thurs to see sex.....might be too early. As per LMP il be 14+2 but as per scans I will be 15+4 .........my DH doesn't even know what I'm at lol


----------



## c.m.c

O and I have no evidence for this but I am 100 million percent sure its a girl.....


----------



## c.m.c

Twin......no coffee......I would die!!!

Hope you don't need insulin......

Why is coffee bad for diabetes?


----------



## Left wonderin

Cmc keep us informed :) hope you can see ! Why so sure its a girl !


----------



## xxDreamxx

CMC - how exciting :)

My anatomy scan is in 8 sleeps time!!!! Can't wait :)


----------



## twinmummy06

Ohhhh a sneaky scan CMC - same day as my scan :D

I don't think its so much the coffee but the sugar - and I cant drink sugarless coffee (ick) so there goes my coffee, and I need a caffeine hit and cokes full of sugar so may as well just cut them out completely IYKWIM.

Oh and don't worry, my OH wouldn't have a clue where I am in the pregnancy - he has to ask :haha: :dohh:


----------



## c.m.c

Thanks ladies!! I don't know I guess I haven't seen anything that makes me think boy....but I know it early......

My DH feels soooo strongly about not knowing....I will def have to pm you if I see!! I'm quite excited!!

Lots of scans soon, very exciting, esp for the anomaly scans, they're fab!!

Lw.....where's your ticker?

Twin, would sweetener be ok to take in coffee? 

About 8 years ago I weaned myself off sugar in coffee, it was hard nd took ages and ages, now I hate sugar in anything


----------



## twinmummy06

I think the diabetes educator did tell me sweetener was ok, but I'm just going to cut it completely. 
Day 2 done (well soon as I go to bed lol) and I'm actually not as big of a bitch as I thought I was going to be :haha: Probably because I'd already weaned myself down to a coffee or two a day I guess. Not craving caffeine either - but junk food is a different story. I bought the kids these little chocolate rolls thingos and they're calling my name so temptingly from the fridge.


----------



## c.m.c

Ha ha twin I know how you feel, junk food calls my name tooooooooo lol


----------



## Left wonderin

Cmc I can't figure out quite how to get one lol.............. Dream 8 sleeps :) how very exciting I can't wait for all the scans to come rolling in :)


----------



## c.m.c

I just clicked on another persons ticker then went that way...I was a wee bi confused but eventually worked out how to attach it 

I'm not sure how I change m to reflect I'm 15 weeks 1 day now......but it doesn't matter!!


Twin........ 2 more sleeps


----------



## c.m.c

Lw I just clicked on dreams ticker and it links you through to the lily pie page


----------



## twinmummy06

1 sleep now :happydance:

It's 4.45am on Wednesday here and I'm wide awake after passing out at 8pm last night lol. Now I'm hungry but don't wanna get up. 

First world problems :haha:


----------



## Left wonderin

Ladies my bump has arrived :) I popped over the weekend at last :) now I feel pregnant lol...... I've a weird , tight , pulling , stretchy feeling on my belly , not constant every now and again when I'm moving around . I hope its normal and just by body adjusting to its new shape lol................. 

Oh and happy turn over day everyone who is Tuesday :)


----------



## twinmummy06

Yay for bump! The stretching sounds normal :thumbup:


----------



## Helena_

yay! pictures?


----------



## xxDreamxx

I am in trouble girls..... I met up with a friend and met her 12 week old IVF bubba yesterday (so pleased for her, she got pregnant through her 2nd stim cycle @ 40) anyway, I pushed her pram & fell in love!

It's a Bugaboo Cameleon 3 - I don't think I need to say any more. 2nd hand cars can be cheaper!


----------



## twinmummy06

:rofl: at the chameleon - time for a second mortgage? Lol


----------



## xxDreamxx

Ari said as long as our total budget for baby was not exceeded then he was open to any pram as long as we both liked it.... When we seriously road test, it will be interesting


----------



## Helena_

uh oh. I refused to look at anything higher than the B-agile (ok...I may have looked at the b ready and seriously considered it, but just couldn't!). The Cameleon 3 is NICE. I think it's time to cut other corners in the baby budget ;)


----------



## Helena_

I bet you could get it for a great price during a holiday sale!


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm kinda disappointed I don't gt to buggy shop :( OH sister is donating a brand new mothercare system that she didn't et to use as her LO fell ill as a wee baby and was hospitalised for months . So she never used it . Its fine don't get me wrong and in one way I'm lucky , but don't don't get to road test lol........ On the brighter side ill have more of a budget to spend on other things :)


----------



## c.m.c

Congrats on the bump lw......all sounds perfectly normal....



As for prams....I had no budget whatsoever for mine....I did for everything else but not my pram.

I got an Icandy apple and still love it!! It prob cost 1000 pounds sterling for everything inc the car seat (at that time my rover car was worth like 600 quid lol) 

My SIL told me an expensive pram is a waste as you'll get a buggy after 9 months......eh.....no!! Not for me I still use it for dd and love it every time I see it.


The bugaboo is fabulous!!! Go for it...it's your first baby and it's totally worth it, you deserve it ...


----------



## c.m.c

xxDreamxx said:


> Ari said as long as our total budget for baby was not exceeded then he was open to any pram as long as we both liked it.... When we seriously road test, it will be interesting

If you happen to have a second baby, you'll obviously use it again!

When your done with toddlers then you can sell it.....you will get money back as they sell well second hand.

I used to buy expensive cloth nappies, but when dd grew out if them I'd get 60-70% back on them by selling, so they never ever cost as much as I though, iykwim


----------



## lune_miel

I am happy to see you all passed your milestones :flower:. I still have 2.5 weeks to go. Taking so long :brat:

Looks like I'm going to have to hit up the grandparents to afford these expensive travel systems!


----------



## Left wonderin

Well ladies , how is everyone today , as nice and Rainey here all day :( I asked oh to take a picture of my bump today , he did focusing just on the bump !!! Hehehehe so sorry no head :) 

Here is my bump at 23 weeks which really only appeared this weekend out of nowhere !!! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## c.m.c

Nice bump lw



Lune.....I know it feels like forever, but you will get o your milestone before you know it


----------



## Helena_

18 weeks today! ignore my gross bathroom mirror....I really need to go clean that haha
 



Attached Files:







18 weeks bathroom.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 8


----------



## c.m.c

Happy 18 weeks Helena


----------



## twinmummy06

Beautiful bumps!

Sorry time is dragging Lune, I think we all felt that way before passing our big milestones (or even still feel like it's dragging). 



T-minus 5 hours and 20 minutes until scan! Just gotta get through the boring doctors appointments first :haha:


----------



## xxDreamxx

I still can't believe you arnt going to crack & want a potty shot Twin! :)

Hope it all goes well {hugs}

5 more sleeps till my anatomy scan!


----------



## twinmummy06

Staying strong :thumbup:


----------



## twinmummy06

Scan went well. She couldn't say officially but all looked 'normal'. Will hopefully get official results Monday from all measurements. Didn't find out gender - even if we wanted to baby had its legs crossed haha. 

Baby weighed either 325g or 350g can't remember. I'm sure she said baby was 20cm crown to rump but that seems a bit long as she said baby's measurements were averaging 20 weeks on the dot. So who knows. I forgot to ask what the heart rate was for fun guesses LOL. 

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/image_zpseb15fae2.jpg

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/image_zps358e5701.jpg


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh twin congratulations :) and what a wonderful scan shot !!! Well done for staying strong too . From the scan I'm guessing your in the little prince club :) xxxxxxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Thank you LW! 
I think this is my first ever ultrasound pic that actually looks like a baby. The tech usually seems to give me the dodgiest ones she can muster :haha:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Cute pics :) so glad to see them!


----------



## twinmummy06

Yours next :D


----------



## c.m.c

Congrats twin!!! You're soooooo strong being team yellow 

Sounds great ....lovely pic too.

I never managed to get to my scan. Will re schedule soon


----------



## ticklemonster

Hope everyone is keeping well? Not much to report from my end other than time seems to be dragging and seems like a lifetime away from my 20 week scan :-( it's not until 26th November, so another 6 weeks to go! Not that I'm counting or anything x


----------



## c.m.c

Tickle mine is 19th nov for my 20 week scan....feels like ages too


----------



## Left wonderin

Well I've my GD test on the 25th , hoping its one test I pass with flying colours !!!! 
Time will fly to your scans :) can't believe how quickly time has gone watching your pgs progress !! Looking in from the outside time always seems to move faster. !!!!!


----------



## xxDreamxx

4 more sleeps till my scan :) I hope baby has his/her legs wide open....cos I want to know. My pram colour choice depends on it :D


----------



## Helena_

what colors are you going with for each gender? link us!


----------



## xxDreamxx

I still like this pram & would go for the blue or raspberry or maybe lime

https://www.silvercross.com.au/shop/Silver-Cross-Pram-Systems/Wayfarer/


----------



## Helena_

oh god I want the raspberry so so so much. the lime is awesome too! You guys have the best strollers. I know we can get them here, but I think they're usually more. Plus we seem to have cheaper options, so people usually just go with those.


----------



## Helena_

the raspberry with the lime seat cover would look amazing


----------



## xxDreamxx

Yeah it would.... I was a bit concerned that the wheels might not be hard wearing but I just love the pram so much... I am pretty sure this is the one we will go for


----------



## c.m.c

That's gorgeous dream..

Helena I personally think the US know how to make good prams.

The only fault with alot of UK prams s that the hoods don't come down enough and LO ends up blinded by the sun!, lets face it those umbrellas are shite but the US prams like the city jogger have hoods that can arch right in front do baby don't blinded by the sun!.....something I didn't notice about my Icandy till LO was about 8 months


I bought a hood to attach over my Icandy hood. With the Icandy when you're reclining baby, the entire seat lies back rather than just releasing the back of the seat, meaning the hood reclined with the seat, so my LO had no sun protection whatsoever, the hood in the Icandy peach is a little better but the peach seat is tiny and would never do a baby over a year old 


Some of the American prams I saw in a local shop were amazing, extending hoods and big off road wheels (just a nightmare to get into the car)


----------



## Left wonderin

Dream I love the Rasberry ! But the blue would be my second choice ! 4 more sleeps wahoooo how exciting :) here is hoping for wide open little legs !!! 

AFM last two night new symptom appearing " LEG CRAMPS " oooooooch !!! Two nights I've woken with them . They don't last long but boy are they sore !!!


----------



## c.m.c

O my god lw I forgot about leg cramps......ouch....I hope they don't last long and stop very soon!!


----------



## Helena_

ah I didn't that about your strollers. The b agile sunshade comes down so far, I'm amazed! Generally, the types of strollers people get have crappy sunshades that really dont do anything. they're the cheap stroller that are huge and ugly, though. I guess we actually have very similar strollers here, but because we also have SO many cheaper options, it seems silly to spend almost a grand on one. Even if it is really tempting. I guess you guys would also have cheaper options, but I always see people getting the more expensive ones (including those in teen pregnancy. while this isn't necessarily true, I would imagine they have a much lower income then say someone older). so I always just assumed that those are really the only options for you guys. I think it's just not as common (it's getting there, though) to see someone walking around with a stroller that cost almost as much as a car. It's also not necessary in most places since most people drive. 


my stroller came today and I'm in love!


----------



## Left wonderin

Helena your so right they cost a bomb !!!! I don't have to worry about it as I'm having one donated ;) by sil which is almost brand new :) but not to worry there is lots more shopping to do :))))

So have you a photo of your stroller ? What colour ??


----------



## ece77

Hi guys,

I again dissapeared from the face of the earth, didn't I! Well, I've got a horrible flu and the only thing I do these days is sleep, sleep and more sleep. I wake up at meal times, try to swallow some pieces, then go back to sleep!!!

I'm so afraid to take any medication which makes it even more difficult. I drink warm milk with honey and linden tea. Hope they are helping!

Sorry, it's impossible for me to write personalized messages to each of you. But I hope you're all fine. 

Just one suggestion for those having leg cramps (if they are at the back of your lower leg): when you wake up with the pain, instantly stretch your leg flat and pull up your toes. I don't know the mechanism but the pain goes in seconds. I used to have lots of cramps when I was younger and when I learned this trick, it made my day -or more accurately night :)

Hope to join back soon...


----------



## xxDreamxx

Ece - Welcome back - hope you feel better soon. {hugs} it took me a good 2 weeks to get over a cold & even now I still have sore ears off and on.

AFM - 2 sleeps till my anatomy scan.... It can't come soon enough


----------



## twinmummy06

Hope your feeling better soon Ece :hugs:

Sorry your scans feeling like an eternity away cmc and tickle. It's a long hard wait :(

All this pram talk makes me want to hurry up and get mine off layby. I'm getting this one, the baby jogger city select in amethyst :cloud9:
https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/image_zps2d6e83de.jpg

Dream - tomorrow!!!! :happydance:


----------



## twinmummy06

AFM -
I got the phone call this morning about my official scan results. 


Baby is PERFECT!!! I am so bloody relieved :cloud9: 

:happydance:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Twin - that is wicked news - I want to do an Irish jig and I am not even Irish.... Well 1/16th but I don't think that counts. :D love your pram.... It's like pregnancy porn looking at prams isn't it hahahaha


----------



## twinmummy06

Exactly - 50 shades of prams :haha:


I'll take your jig dream, I'll give a return performance for you lol


----------



## Helena_

welcome back ece!!! Hope you're feeling better soon 

yay twin!!! so so so pleased for you :D

love the stroller. wonderful color. 

I stroller shop when I'm out. I stare down people's strollers like a nutter. They must think I'm staring at them haha


----------



## c.m.c

Ece....hope you're feeling better soon, good to hear from you


Dream.....it's 1 day to goooooooo.....am very excited for you


Twin.....congrats on the results.....love the city jogger it's Fab!!


Awwww I don't get to go pram shopping this time ....I can just stare at all of yours.....u better put pic up lol


----------



## Helena_

here's mine! I'd take a picture of it, but my nails are drying! So the stock photo will have to do :p
 



Attached Files:







b agile.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## xxDreamxx

No more sleeps! I have just under 5 hours till my scan :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Helena love the stroller and love the colour !! Dream ill be heading to bed so will be stalking I the am :) can't wait to hear :)


----------



## twinmummy06

Stock photos are acceptable, heck I just foud some random pic online coz I don't have it yet :haha:


Eagerly waiting dream :D


----------



## Helena_

where is she?!?!! urg!!!


----------



## twinmummy06

She's coming ;)


----------



## Left wonderin

Dream I wake up and still don't know !!! Team blue or pink ????


----------



## xxDreamxx

:blue:

:happydance:

You could have bowled me over with a feather....if I had bet money, I would have lost big time....so sure was I, that bub was a girl.


----------



## ece77

Hi ladies,

I've been away for a couple of days and the website turned upside down! It took me a good 5 minutes to find my threads :)

Thanks for all the get well wishes. All last week was spent sleeping as I explained earlier! I'll try to take better care of myself from now on; but we're heading to winter and I'm quite afraid :(

Susan - Congrats on your little boy! So so happy for you. I'm feeling a boy, but what I depend my feelings on is just a mystery :)

Helena - Love the stroller. The colour is perfect!

twin - Congrats on your scan news :happydance:. Your pram looks great too!

LW - Your leg cramps got any better?

cmc - Great observation on hoods. I actually saw a baby last month trying to turn his eyes away from the sun, to no avail! Poor thing :(

Tickle - Time is really dragging, isn't it? I want May to be here already!

Lune - How are you dear?

AFM - I am almost 12 weeks and tomorrow have my first trimester screening test! I'm soooo anxious. Hoping & praying everything will be fine...


----------



## twinmummy06

Is the screening test the scan ece? Not sure what you call it over there lol


----------



## lune_miel

Ece - Good luck tomorrow! So exciting! Mine isn't until next week! I am so sick and tired of waiting to relax.

Susan - Do you have boy names picked out??


----------



## c.m.c

Good luck tomorrow ece


Dream.....yeah congrats on team blue!! So happy all went well


Well I tried my best to see sex so far and my heads fried.....such bad position....one min the sonographer thought Girl then boy!! Guess il have to wait it out for a better position


----------



## Left wonderin

Dream yahoo on team boy :) ece good luck for tommrow xxxx 

AFM had check up today V day and all is well , blood pressure ect .... I bought a changing unit and baby chair for celebration :)


----------



## c.m.c

Happy V day lw!!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Happy V day LW :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Thanks girls :) still wont relax though not till he is safely in my arms :) ( please God ) 
But it is so good to get here :)


----------



## xxDreamxx

Yep, totally know what you mean LW. My next mini goal is end of Nov when I will be 24 weeks & then Christmas when I am 28 weeks & then my birthday at end of Jan when I will be 32 weeks (and 39 years old) eek


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hey Girls,

I am sure you have noticed the # has changed to 9. Sarah wanted me to let you know that she got her :bfp: and is due 16 June :) She had a scan yesterday and saw the heartbeat :) Squeeeeeee


----------



## twinmummy06

:happydance:


----------



## Left wonderin

Oooooh delighted for her :happydance::happydance: PLease pass on my best regards. I bet she is over the moon :cloud9:


----------



## ece77

Hey girls,
The scan went great. The little bean measured 4 days ahead and was moving constantly. 
I also gave blood and urine samples and will get the risk results on monday (it is the nt scan by the way).
And one more thing... The ob couldn't say for sure but he said there's a good chance we're having a .....boy! We'll of course now more in about a month.
I totally get you about not being able to relax though! As I was explaining to dh today, I don't think any woman who had a previous loss could relax until she holds her baby in her arms.
May the month of May come quickly please........


----------



## ece77

And please pass on my regards to Sarah. It seems she was ovulating after all ;)


----------



## c.m.c

That's great news about Sarah, tell her I said congrats!!!! 

Ece lad you got to see your little bean and all is well.

I ad another scan today, still didnt get a great shot so il leave t a week and FX I can update you all.


----------



## Left wonderin

Cmc you lucky thing getting to see your lo again :) the little minx is keeping his\her identity a secret lol..... Did you say you work in a hospital ? What do you do ? 

Ece yahooooo on another great scan . I love when they wiggle !!! Team boy eh :) don't get sold on it though as it may change :) 

AFM my oh has booked me a 3d scan for a birthday present on my birthday . I'm so excited and can't sit to see my little man again . Only 12 more sleeps :)


----------



## c.m.c

I'm a radiographer lw, currently doing the ultrasound course so I don't really have a clue when I see baby lol which is better as il leave it to the experts, am seeing a Dr private which is handy 

Awww that's an amazing pressie.....will be something great to look forward to!!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Here are some pics from my scan :)

One is a potty shot (I hope) it says fingers but she was looking for baby's hand and kept checking groin whenever he moved as he was being shy so don't think she had time to change the title. 

The fingers shot is good tho....she said he was doing victory salute and I think it was a "I have had enough of being prodded" salute :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## xxDreamxx

Won't let me put in same response for some reason :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## xxDreamxx

And lastly :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Helena_

lovely photos!

6 more days until I see my little girl again! 

we decided to do another 4d scan in Jan as a combined christmas and anniversary gift to each other. Very happy that I'll get to see her again before she's born.


----------



## c.m.c

Dream...your pics are brill...the hand one is magic!! A real keeper for him to see in years tO come


----------



## xxDreamxx

Helena - that's lovely about the 4D scan. I am thinking of booking one but my placenta is on the front so not sure what kind of pics they would get


----------



## xxDreamxx

Today was my due date with my Angel Baby. Fly free my little Boy.... Mummy still thinks of you all the time. Xx


----------



## twinmummy06

:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

Thinking of you today Dream xxxxx


----------



## ece77

Susan - Monday was my EDD so I totally understand how you feel. I am happy I am pregnant again, but can't help thinking I could already be holding my baby in my arms now :hugs:

LW - What a great present! Those things are so realistic. A friend of mine told me her son looked exactly like his scan :). And congrats on reaching V day!

cmc - You're one lucky lady, having weekly scans ;)

AFM - We are attending a formal dinner on Sunday and I just realized none of my little black dresses fit me! I hit the shops but I didn't like much, and those I liked were sooo expensive. So I decided I'd try to sew something. It's going ok so far, but I'm worried it won't be ready by Sunday. We'll see...


----------



## c.m.c

Ece sorry about your edd, I didn know it was also October. I know what you mean bout being happy but there's always the thought of the Baby lost.

I know a Girl who had about 6 MC's and then went on to have 2 beautiful healthy kids after anti coagulant treatment. She always says that now she believes her 2 kids were meant for this earth, because if she hadn't had those 6 MCs then her 2 babes would never exist. It still doesn't take away any pain or suffering though and she knows exactly how to empathsize with anyone going through it.

I know that this little baby would never ever have existed If I didn't have the heterotopic, but I still will think of them both when 3rd January arrives (my edd). I know it's still hard knowing people and some family due in Jan even though I'm overjoyed at being able to hopefully have an April baby


As for scans, I can only ever get seen if my private Dr is having a clinic. He's quite good and gave me so much reassurance when I swore it was another ectopic


----------



## c.m.c

Good luck with the dress making......I would be clueless!!


----------



## Helena_

Dream- :hugs:

So there's no definite or even really an idea of a date yet, but dh will likely not be here around my dd or even after anytime soon. I want to talk to my doctor about the possibility of an induction if the dates don't mix. I'd really rather not, but him being there is more important. Should I speak with the dr when I see him on Tuesday or wait until I'm a little further?


----------



## c.m.c

I think there's no reason why you shouldn't ask on Tuesday, test the water so to speak and you will know immediately if its a possibility


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi ladies.

I hope everything is going well for u all. 
I got my bfp this morning! Very pleased to be getting a second chance and just in time for October! 
I hope all the ttc ladies get their well deserved bfps soon xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBP

Congratulations... I am so pleased for you :) :)

I have so wanted to ask after you from time to time but with the difficulties in the other group, us BFP girls felt very excluded & intrusive so I didn't feel right posting in there. I am so glad you got your BFP.... I have been hoping you would by October & it is fantastic news :) squeeee :)

Was this through chlomid or were you still taking a break from that? Ohhhh it's wonderful news and I am so happy for you xx

Congratulations


----------



## Helena_

So pleased to see you here mrs. B! I've been wondering how you and everyone else were. Been too afraid to ask though!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank you! 

I was taking clomid again. It is such a magic pill 

Hope u are all doing well x


----------



## Helena_

What's the due date?!


----------



## xxDreamxx

In all my excitement, I forgot to post :)

Well, I am 19+6 today and feeling kicks and pokes several times throughout the day. I woke hubby this morning and placed his hand in my stomach and he got poked straight away....think it scared him hahaha he snatched his hand away & I got the giggles.

I go for the rest of my anatomy scan tomorrow.... They need to get pics of spine and both feet. I am going to get them to rescan & confirm that "smiley" is a boy. Just need to make sure :)

Been busy over weekend getting garden ready for summer - Dad brought mulch up in his trailer and spread it for us. Next big job is clearing out what will be the baby's room.

How is everyone going?


----------



## lune_miel

*MRSB* :happydance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
You did it by October! Please come join us here!

Let's change the tally to 10!


----------



## twinmummy06

Hope your doing ok ece, due dates a big tearjerker for me, but feel (a little) better now the first ones passed). 

Yay for your upcoming second scan Dream. No complaining about seeing smiley again  I hope the yet the measurements they need. 

And :happydance: for you ladies approaching the half-way mark!! 

Congrats mrsB!


----------



## twinmummy06

AFM:

Today is my big boys 7th birthdays! Still feels like yesterday I was getting bad news at an ultrasound and being emergency flown to a bigger hospital 900km away for delivery :cry: 
My little babies, now my little men. 

They had a great time at their bowling party with their school friends and I spent hours baking and icing friggin 50+ cupcakes for their school classes for today. 

But damn they taste good :haha:


Dodgy pic but only taken a few this morning as we will do remainder of pressies after school :)

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/image_zpsf11f49d9.jpg


----------



## xxDreamxx

Awww glad they had a good party! Happy Birthday to your Big Boys for today :)

Lune - I have messaged MrsBP, so won't change the #'s until I hear back that she is wanting to be added & ready to be added :)


----------



## ece77

twin - Happy birthday to your boys! And your little girl is so adorable...

Susan - Yay for seeing smiley again. I can't wait to feel the movements!

MrsBP - Huge congratulations! And yay for the little magic pill :) 

AFM - Waiting to hear from the ob about the screening results! Time seems to be not passing...


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi ladies,

I'd love to join u here please. 
Im due at the beginning of July. Yes please add me to the numbers! Thanks.

Susan good luck with your scan. Hope u get confirmation that baby is infact a boy.

Twin your children are so cute

Thanks everyone
Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Yahoooooo Mrs B so so happy for you :) don't be shy now , can't wait to here all your news . Happy and healthy 9 months to you :)


----------



## xxDreamxx

Ok MrsBP - month & number added :) when you have had your dating scan, let me know your due date & I will update :) 

Ece - when should you get the results from the screening?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u!

Can't believe I'm here!!!! 

Xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Awww we all feel like that about ourselves MrsBP. It's a blessing every day to be where we are and I know with regards to myself, I feel very humbled by the privilege. It's scary & wonderful at the same time..... {hugs} 

I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Dream I know exactly how you feel , I still am so so thankful for every day of this journey and try so hard not to take any of it for granted as I feel so blessed . I'm still super scared most of the time ! There seems always to bea new thing to worry about !!


----------



## c.m.c

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I hope everything is going well for u all.
> I got my bfp this morning! Very pleased to be getting a second chance and just in time for October!
> I hope all the ttc ladies get their well deserved bfps soon xxx

Wow this is amazing news:happydance:

I'm so so happy for you mrsB!! Wish you lots of health and happiness for your rainbow

So glad as the 'founder' of our original thread that you are here and just in time before October ends!!! :hugs:


----------



## Helena_

20 week scan tomorrow!!! Very excited to see how much she's grown. She's been kicking and moving like crazy the last few days :D 

I can't believe how ready I feel. I went crazy with baby shopping since we found out the gender and now it's all slowed down. There's still a fair amount we need, but nothing that's important right now. It's really relieving to have gotten it all done tbh. I know everyone always says wait so you have something to do, but I finally feel like I can relax and now just enjoy building up the savings and picking up small things here and there. There's just so much stuff out there that it's so overwhelming. It's hard to tell what you need and don't need. 

I have a bad cough. I took some mucinex last night and have been coughing up so much phlegm. I'm glad it's finally leaving me though


----------



## Left wonderin

Helena best of luck with the scan tommrow , remember we want pictures :) I've most of the big stuff bought now , crib, pram, changing unit , bouncer chair etc ... Bought a nursing chair ( a glider one ) today and have ordered lots n lots of stuff for babies room . Waiting for it all to be delivered . Our postman is going to be busy .. I looooove eBay lol.... Its for my tatty teddy theme :) then to paint the room , powder blue on top, light grey on bottom with a tatty teddy border . Have also ordered changing mat, wall stickers , 2 adorable teddies , fleece blanket, wall chart mmmmmmm . Way to soon to put it all together so will have to be contented to look at the boxes for now :) 

Next Monday is my birthday and best present of all I'm going to see baby Bowe in 3d xxxxxxx


----------



## c.m.c

Helena good luck for tomorrow!! Cannot wait for the pics


Lw and Helena........awwww I want to shop soooooo much too. I Have a private scan at end of week so FX il know then!!


----------



## c.m.c

MrsB will you be having an extra care this time do you know? 

I'm sure you will be petrified but I think we all are here!!


----------



## c.m.c

Can't believe you're still poorly Helena, hope you're better soon!!


----------



## c.m.c

Dream congrats on your 20 week mark!!

Halfway there


----------



## xxDreamxx

LW - I adore Tatty Teddy! I have soooo many of the stuffed ones, ornaments & glitter globes. Have you seen the pushchair they do in Argos? It's cute as a day stroller :)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I get extra scans at 14 and 16 weeks which will be good for reassurance. I'd love to buy baby things when im futher along but can't imagine ever buying anything. I'd be popping in mothercare on my way out of hospital lol. 

It's lovely to hear how u are all doing. I'm so pleased that everything is going well. 

Good luck with 20 week scans x


----------



## lune_miel

MrsB when's your first scan?


----------



## c.m.c

I haven't bought anything yet either mrsB, il prob wait to 20 week scan is over!!

You will really need those extra 2 scans just for your own peace of mind. I know it feels like a long time away but before you know it you'll be at your 14 weeks!!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

It will be at 12 weeks but I havent got a date yet. Im 12 weeks on 18th December. 

X


----------



## c.m.c

Sometimes they try to book as early as possible as dating scans are more accurate, I know so many friends who got their first scan at 10 weeks, makes the wait that weeeee bit shorter! 

I had my first official NHs scan at 11 weeks but baby was measuring 12+1

I had a few private ones early


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I agree that the time just flys by. My due date has come so fast. Im just going to relax and enjoy the time I have with this baby. Im in no rush for my scan. I actually feel a bit scared of that part. I should have my scan by xmas and I know xmas will be here before we know it. 

X


----------



## xxDreamxx

Yeah, it's weird how different countries do stuff isn't it. I had my first scan at 7 weeks, then 12 weeks with little scans in between by my Obstetrician. Anyway had 2nd part of anatomy scan today and he was behaving. We got the spine and feet shots which we misses last week & she re confirmed that bub is definitely a boy :) so my Silver Cross Wayfarer in Blue is definitely a go :)

I has an Obstetric Physician appointment on Thursday morning, my Mothers group Thursday afternoon and then my regular obstetric appointment next Monday. It's all go here :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Happy change over Tuesday ladies :) I'm 25 weeks today , can't quite believe it !!!! Only 2 more weeks left in the second Tri .....eeeeeeeeeek


----------



## xxDreamxx

Yay LW - I am 5 weeks exactly behind you :)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

And im 5 weeks tomorrow! Lol

Lw congrats on 25weeks!

Susan im glad your scan went well and your lo was confirmed as a boy. Have u been thinking of names?

Was your last baby a boy? I can't remember xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Yes, we have a few names we like but really need to get a list & compare :) Yes, the last one was a boy as well. 

He's been super active today, kicking me. It's a wonderful feeling as I never experienced this last time.... I lay there feeling his pokes & kicks first thing in the morning & it's fantastic to wake up to :)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Aww that must be amazing! I never got to feel any movement last time either...thankfully as it would of made it even harder. I can't wait to feel it this time.. FX. Must be fab 
.xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Awww Susan so glad all went well!! Good job you defo went for blue in the silvercross lol!!

Ill try my best to update you all at the weekend if I find out sex

MrsB, 5 weeks that's great! I found out exactly 2 weeks and 6 days after my AF as I O early so I feel like I've known forever


----------



## c.m.c

Happy 25 weeks lw!! Your pregnancy seems to be flying!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Dream just wait the kicks get harder and more noticeable . They ALWAYS make me smile :) its like having a very special secret . Was at a very serious meeting today with lots of people and my little man started kicking up a storm ;) one was enough to make me jump lol !!!! 

Yes cmc I CAN'T actually believe I'm 25 weeks !!! And just noticed I'm first on the list for my due date in this group !! I've never been first for anything lol....


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Wow lw that must feel brilliant! 

Cant believe you're 25 weeks already xxx


----------



## Helena_

scan went great! 

She was being super stubborn, so the scan lasted about an hour. Sadly, the screen was turned most of the time. DH was the only one got to the whole show. She was confirmed to be a girl. 

My OB appointment went well. My BP was normal and weight gain was good. I was worried about my BP since it's always elevated and he was concerned last time. I also had a pulmonary function test to check my lung function. It came back normal? That's odd considering it has never come back normal before. Either way, hopefully he'll get off my back and either just give me a different prescription for my asthma or let me continue taking the one I'm on now. I took some cold medicine/nasal stuff before the appointment so I wonder if that had anything to do with it. 

and now...pictures!
 



Attached Files:







scan0001.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 4









scan0002.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 5









scan0003.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 5









scan0004.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 5









scan0005.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Helena_

part 2
 



Attached Files:







scan0006.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 3









scan0007.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## twinmummy06

Naaaaaaaw look at her little feet!! <3


----------



## Helena_

When that shot was taken, my feet were in the exact same position. DH loved it. We even had our hands behind our head at the same time


----------



## xxDreamxx

Love the pics Helena - They are gorgeous :)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Lovely scan photos. Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh Helena you must be over the moon :) xxxxxxxxxxxxx the pics are wonderful , she looks like one chilled out girl :)


----------



## ece77

Helena - The pics are awesome! Glad your BP and lung function came back good :)

Susan - Aww.. I can't wait to feel the kicks. Infact I put my hand on my belly every now and then to try to catch the smallest movement; but nothing so far unfortunately :(

lw - Happy 25 weeks!

AFM - Waiting for the nt scan results but they are not calling :(. Today is DH's birthday and we're going to reveal our little secret to his family. I was hoping we'd have the results by today...


----------



## Helena_

20 weeks!!! Half way!! Wow

Cmc- have fun telling everyone! I didn't start feeling outside movement until about 19 weeks.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ece77 I hope u can tell everyone! Enjoy!

When did everyone start feeling their baby move inside? X


----------



## Left wonderin

I started to feel a Popping sensation around 16 weeks that could have been wind moving around inside but it was at the same time every night and it made me think mmmmm is that movment . It was Very subtle and I would have missed it if I didn't zone in on it . The popping got stronger and stronger as the weeks went on and by 20 weeks there was no doubting it was baby :) 

AFM I think baby has moved position and is facing my back , not feeling his movments as strongly the last couple of days , still feeling him wiggle but not the same as before .


----------



## Helena_

I had the same popping thing around 15-16 weeks. It didn't happen too too often and I questioned it sometimes, but then around 18-19 weeks, I was sitting with the computer on my stomach and felt something push against it. I put my hand on my stomach and felt it again. No denying it was baby :) I feel it a lot at night now. She's been quiet these last two days because I'm taking cold meds, but early this morning she was kicking a bunch. 

It's such an amazing feeling, especially because I started to question if I was ever going to get to experience this. I'm sure most of us here did the same. 

I love that 10 of us have all officially made our rainbows by the end of october <3 Still two days for more to join!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks for your experiences ladies. I find it so fascinating
Xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Bub was real quiet all day yesterday but just woke to some kicks :) I am off to see the Obstetric Physician this morning and have my Mothers group this afternoon. Busy day back n forth to hospital :)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Have a good day Susan xxx


----------



## lune_miel

I'm excited for my NT 12 week scan tomorrow! More excited than nervous so I am turning a corner. It will also be my former due date, I am so blessed to be seeing my rainbow doing well on the same day.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Lune - all the best for tomorrow. {hugs} in the due date... Mine was last Friday. It was a bittersweet feeling as I had my 19 week scan the same week


----------



## ece77

I'm so pissed off. The nurses made some mistake and my bloods were not tested for the nt scan! I learn this 1 week later and now have to repeat everything! The upside is, I'll get to see the lo again. But I hope it's not too late as I must be 13+some days!...


----------



## Left wonderin

Mmm funny I'm seeing a pattern , I had my 20 week scan around my would have been due date too .... Maybe our angels know we need some extra reassurance around these times and its their gift to us :) .......... 

Hope everyone doing well , my LO must have shifted again woke up this morning to lots of wiggling . Feels much higher up than before over my bellybutton rather than nearer my pelvis :) I get to see him again on Monday at my 3d scan for my birthday :) can't wait :)


----------



## lune_miel

ece- sorry for the missing test! :dohh:

NT Screening went great! Measuring a day ahead at 12w4d. Had a very nice and knowledgeable U/S tech. She even told us her nub guess (she has a 94% accuracy rate) :blue:
 



Attached Files:







SOLON_7 - Copy.jpg
File size: 82.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## twinmummy06

Glad you had a great scan Lune - will be interesting to see if your tech was right :)

Ece - I hope they can get you in in time for the testing. How frustrating!!

LW - how exciting for your 3d scan!! I can't wait for ours. Never had one before so I'm super excited haha.


AFM - I'm boring. Nothing exciting to report haha :shrug:


----------



## xxDreamxx

ECE - That sucks...I am sorry hon. Hope they can get you tested ASAP so lease you can get your results!

Lune - Awww love the scan :) So cute!!

AFM - I went with my Step Mother today and layby'd (Payment Plan & Stored) the Cot, 5 Drawer Dresser, Change Table & Mattress. I got 15% off the whole lot and this shop had it all in stock (most shops are advertising a 12-18 week wait). I also bought a Blue covered change table Mat, A Tatty Teddy blue pram toy and collected my Blue Gingham Bassinet from another store :) A nice haul overall :)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Dream u are getting organised! The gingham bassinet sounds gorgeous.

Twin it's good that u are boring lol im hoping I will be boring with this pregnancy. 

Lune I love your scan pic

Ece77 hope u can get it repeated asap 

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Lune what a wonderful scan and wonderful news :) 
Dream sounds like you have been busy :) my glider chair arrived yesterday , still in the box too soon to open :)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Are some of u finding out or have already found out that u are having a boy/girl who weren't planning on finding out the first time?

I didn't want to know last time but now knowing I have lost a girl I feel I'd like to know so I could get my head round it. Does that make sense?

Xxx


----------



## Helena_

Loving seeing all these scan pics. 

Dream- so glad there wasn't that massive wait! I thought that was crazy when you told me how long it would take. 

I'm not kicking this flu and just feel horrible. A diaper I ordered and her diaper bag came yesterday, so that lifted my spirits. I need to show you guys updated pics on the nursery. Everything that's getting hung up has been hung. Still waiting on a few more bits (especially her bedding) but otherwise I'm the crazy lady who finished her nursery at 20 weeks haha. 

I'm getting some hard kick today, so will be on belly watch to see if I can see them. 


And just as I said that, she kicked and I definitely saw!


----------



## twinmummy06

MrsB we weren't going to find out last time, and chose not to find out this time either. 


I think for me, having each gender already helps me with not wanting to know. Because baby looks healthy and that's all we want <3

I can say though it's pretty boring not being able to go spend up money on items that are gender orientated, but maybe that's a good thing for my wallet :haha:


The way I look at it is either way finding out is a surprise - whether you wait 20 weeks or 40 weeks is up to you.


----------



## twinmummy06

Helena I've had to restrain myself so much to not go and spend any more money on cloth diapers (nappies to us, so you know what I'm talking about LOL). I have a stash I bought before and during our last pregnancy and I'm pretty sure I have enough there now for a newborn. About half is fitteds though - and don't like them on a bigger baby, so not sure how I'm gonna like them on a newbie :haha: 

Then I've got my daughters stash which is mediums/large and OSFM. I'll deal with the larger sizes once bub is born though haha.


----------



## twinmummy06

Dream I'm glad you got to layby everything you wanted and it was all instock! Now you don't need to stress about anything!


I'm STILL waiting for this friggin adapter for my capsule to fit my pram to come in. Ordered it months ago through the baby shop (the only one in town who I said was closing up) and it's still not friggin in! I'm beginning to get rather F'ed off as I need it :grr:


----------



## c.m.c

Hi ladies!! Wow you've all been chatty!!

Glad you're all well, Helena I hope you kick that flu soon, that's gone on so long!!

I defo want to know sex!! My DH didn't know last time and I did so we are doing the same this time!!

I will pm you all with the sex when I know because I can't tell anyone as poor DH won't know.

I totally understand getting your head around the sex thing this time again mrsB

Some really great scan pics! Il have a wee read and catch up here now


----------



## c.m.c

Twin I used mostly bumgenius flips with Ava and have them stored for again! Il prob switch to cloth after that crazy newborn stage, think il have enough to do at the start lol


----------



## c.m.c

Lune I'm glad your scan went well. Hugs to you on your would be due date!! It's a hard day I'm sure, mines still 2 months away but I think I feel ok, not sure if I will when Christmas, new year arrives as tht baby was due around my daughters birthday which is Christmas Day


----------



## ece77

Hi ladies,

cmc - So exciting. Will be waiting for the news!

twin & helena - I'd love to try cloth diapers but I don't think I can have them here :(

MrsBP - We're definitely finding out sex. I don't have that kind patience at all ;)

Susan - How exciting! I can not wait to start shopping for the baby...

Lune - Glad your scan went well. That pic is awesome! I also read about the nub theory. And yours definitely look like a boy ;)

LW - What a wonderful birthday gift! Please do share pics...

AFM - I went in urgently for my nt scan yesterday. The baby measured 13+6 so I was just in the upper limit. Hope it counts!
T21 risk came as 1:3500; other two 1:100000. Guess they are pretty good?! Still I can't shake the idea, what if I am that "1"? As in, I caught the 1 in 1500 with the molar pregnancy :(
Did/will any of you get a CVS or amnio? What do you think?

And here is a pic of our little girl/guy. S/he has a huge belly, just like her momma at the moment :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4038.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I had a CVS with my loss because I was advised to and there was a very high chance of a problem which there was. This time I wouldn't have it done unless I came back high risk again. I think u have very good odds that everything will be fine.

Cute pic xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) boy I'm tired tonight's, pregnancy insomnia has kicked in . Waking at 3 am in the morning and wide awake , mind racing , baby kicking and as hard as I try I can't go back to sleep !!!! Hope its a phase ! 

Broody I was adamant I wasn't finding out but caved . I'm now glad I did :) I have no regrets . I feel I've already started a relationship with my little man :) THe way things are going he is going to have hair as long as Sampson !!! I've horrible heartburn all day for the last week ;) lol....

Hope everyone is well . I can't believe your nursery is nearly finished !!! I'm still waiting on delivers from eBay . When they have all arrived ill get going on buying the paint , curtains and rug for the room . Then the fun starts putting it all together .


----------



## c.m.c

Ece I didn't even get bloods done! I kinda think....what if you're 1 in 2 chance, you still might be ok and be the lucky 50percent or what if I was 1 in 100,000 and I relaxed, only to be that 1 person???

Downs etc would never change the outcome of a pregnancy for me so that's why I didn't get it. Obviously if my baby had a fatal, not compatible with life condition that would be different and it would change my mind but that would be picked up at the 20 week scan .....but even then I couldn't even do it in Northern Ireland as our laws on abortion coincide with Ireland rather than the UK.

So anyways I just didn't get bloods or anything as didnt want the stress


----------



## xxDreamxx

I didn't have cvs or amnio as my scan/bloods were low risk so the risks from a cvs/amnio were higher than my risk for the 3 trisomies. My DS risk is 1:2900 something.


----------



## Helena_

oh god my cloth stash is silly right now. SO many diapers!!! I have flips, thirstie covers, grovias, some work at home mom made, alvas, bumgenius, prefolds, uhmm charlie bananas. I'll be adding to that as well. Our plan is to buy one pack of disposables to use while we learn how to have a newborn, then once that runs out go with prefolds. Once she fits in her all in ones, use those with the prefolds. I'll have to take an inventory of what we have right before she's born. I'm not done shopping yet :p 

we found out the sex at 15 weeks. Not patient at all! I also really loved it because it made me feel more connected with the baby. We were going to find out on my original due date, to sort of celebrate a new life and ignore the struggle, but I was having a really bad day one day so we went early. Very happy we did. On the due date, I was able to sit in her nursery and just think. I think we went out shopping later. The due date was a lot easier than I expected, tbh. I think because I was keeping busy. I've been trying really hard to ignore the fact that I should have a baby in my arms right now and instead LOVE the fact that I'm carrying our first daughter. 

love the scan cmc! and great news about the risk level. They just said I was normal, and I didn't bother asking for a range because I'd just google it all day haha. 

I misssed a ton of people in this reply, but you'll have to forgive me. I can't even manage to do simple math right now :s


----------



## twinmummy06

Ece - oh lucky you just snuck in!! My results came back similar T18 and T21 very stupidly low and T13 was 1:2012. I still have days where I have to convince myself that those odds are still low, even though not as low as the others/I'd hoped. 


Helena - I will buy a packet (or two I needed) to get us through the hospital/meconium stage. Im not sure how that stuff will clean up, and don't really wanna find out lol. 

Now if only the 2.5yo would hurry up and toilet train!


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm not feeling very cool , I'm just planning on using disposable . Am I missing out on something ?? I need educating lol....


----------



## xxDreamxx

LW - disposable here too.


----------



## twinmummy06

Just a whole bunch of cute fluffy bum goodness hahaha.

These are just the few that are already on my photobucket. Spoilered coz it's probably gonna be huge lol. 

Spoiler
https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/image_zps41a9c967.jpg
https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/529286_10150638366028513_572933512_9326100_1645341624_n.jpg
https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/540576_234881403282352_133385646765262_348778_1300242857_n.jpg
https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/wildchild.jpg
https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/P9191282.jpg
https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/PA071359-1.jpg


----------



## Helena_

ooh ooh ooh!!! I wanna show off my stash now! one sec... haha


----------



## Helena_

I have more prints on the way too :D

the second picture is an upclose of my favorite two
 



Attached Files:







20131101_174342.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 4









20131101_174402.jpg
File size: 48.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## twinmummy06

Love the owl and the giraffe!

Just a quick stash shot for you haha. Some are in the wash but they're nothing exciting - just plain coloured workhorses. 

Newbie stash - its just a mess in some drawers at the moment lol. 

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/image_zps4eae1aa0.jpg


Kiani's stash. 

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/image_zps17c62c95.jpg


----------



## twinmummy06

Look how small the newborn ones are. Too friggin cute. 

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/image_zps331501c8.jpg


----------



## lune_miel

Wow those are some serious cloth stashes! I plan to try it, too. 

LW - you can google to learn more. From what I've read disposables give off toxic chemicals and cause diaper rashes. Plus they market them to keep your kid a customer for years. Cloth is a fraction of the cost and can be reused on the next little one. It seems like extra work but really it's no different, of course I'm just going by what I've seen from cloth moms on youtube videos. They tell you all the ins and outs. Sounds like these ladies with the stashes could tell you more! and bonus they are super cute bums especially with the babylegs in twinm's pic.


----------



## ece77

Thanks for the encouragement ladies. I know those are quite low risks. And I know even they were 1 in a zillion, I would worry anyway. I guess it's better to leave it in the hands of statistics :)

twin & helena - Those things look adorable. Love all the prints!

cmc - I see your point and I really and truly respect it. Needless to say, we would love our child no matter what. Unfortunately facilities and such for disabled people are not very improved in Turkey. And we wouldn't want our child to suffer because of that :(


----------



## Left wonderin

Wow they are too cute :) they look like they are comfy too . Ece I too didn't test , they are not routinely offered in Ireland but you can request them . Me and Oh decided not to as the outcome would not change the fact we would give this little one a chance at life regardless . It is a very personal decision and I respect that everyone has the right to their own choices. Testing just wasn't for me . 

Hope everyone is set to have a lovely weekend . I'm off for a night to a hotel to celabrate my good friends 40th . No bubbly for me though !!!


----------



## c.m.c

So I think I've managed to contact you all via pm.......I'm in shock at the sex of my little baby!! I was totally convinced last week at the scan it was the other sex lol!! 

Anyway il just keep my stork yellow as my hubby really doesn't want to know so I cannot tell a soul lol.........I know you girlies couldnt tell lol


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Congratulations cmc xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Congrats on your not so yellow bundle ;)


----------



## xxDreamxx

Wooohoooo Congratulations xx


----------



## ece77

Congrats cmc!


----------



## Helena_

wahoo!!!!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ive got another question for u lovely ladies. When did u start to show? Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Broody :) I didn't really start to show until about 22 weeks , had a bit of a belly before hand so think that disguised it lol......... My shape did start to can be about 14-16 weeks but got nothing I could call a bump before 22 weeks . Everyone told me they couldn't believe I was pg , I guess I was a late developer but then popped over night . There is no hiding it now :)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks LW. I'd love to have a big bump  xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Thanks LW. I'd love to have a big bump  xxx

And you will broody , you will xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Morning all,

Hot n stuffy here.... Going to thunder today. I have my Ob & Midwife appointment today at 1:10. Haven't seen Ob for 4.5 weeks so will be good to have this appointment.


----------



## ticklemonster

Hi ladies, glad everyone is doing so well, sorry not been around much but have been stalking the thread to try keep in the loop. 
Not much to report this end other than belly seems to have popped this week and I have started feeling little movements, no kicks as yet. Anyone have any cravings? I've just got cravings for pure orange juice and Terry's chocolate oranges oh and Worcester sauce crisps I just can't get enough.

On another note it's all go at the moment, as we are moving a week on Friday, I hate moving but we need a bigger house now we will have three. I have an older stepson of nearly 9 so a two bed roomed house just isn't big enough!


----------



## twinmummy06

Yay for movements! And good luck for the move tickle - a bigger house is always nice :)



AFM - I woke up at 4am after falling asleep on the lounge just before midnight. Can't sleep. Feel like death warmed up. Yippee :nope:


----------



## c.m.c

Hi ladies! Hope you're all well

How did your app go dream?

MrsB I didn't show with Ava till waaaay after 20 weeks, this time I'm showing but its not that hard crazy bump yet..... But it will come

Twin....yuk to that tired stage!! I'm sure it's crazy with 3 kids and being pregnant

Good luck with the move tickle, good timing as its early on to get all organised for baby!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Well ladies had an amazing day today . Had my 3d scan for my birthday . Couldn't recommend it enough. Ladies I would like you to meet Baby Sean Bowe . I'm on cloud 9 . Can't believe how beautiful he is :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Left wonderin

Errrrr upside down.......
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 1


----------



## xxDreamxx

Ticklemonster - good luck for the move :) 3 bedrooms definitely sounds like it is needed.

CMC - appointment went well. Blood pressure was behaving, I had only gained 1.5kg in nearly 5 weeks and bub is still a big chubba. Still measuring ahead and estimated weight is 1lb 1oz :) I seen Ob again on 2nd Dec. 

Leftwonderin - awwww your boy is sooo cute :) I thought of you last week. I bought a tatty teddy pram toy wearing a little blue tshirt. :)

Afm - I have a "early bird pregnancy" class at the hospital this thurs night, a bunch of girls from my trimester (mothers group) are going as well. A physio will be there and discuss pain management, proper bending techniques and other stuff for pregnancy. The girls that have already done it, say it's really good, so I thought "why not" :)


----------



## lune_miel

*LW *- congrats on your boy Sean!

*Dream*- positive update!

AFM - Today is my milestone day! I have made it to 13 weeks. Next OB visit is this Fri 11/8. Sounds like I shouldn't expect to show until Christmas?! Bump to *MrsB's *question!


----------



## c.m.c

Lw what an amazing scan....defo a fabulous birthday present!!

Lune.....so happy or your milestone!! That's first tri over!! Woop woop!!

Dream that class sounds great

I only went to one class with my cousin, as my DH was working about 100 miles away, I was working, tired, it was middle of winter, bad snow etc so i Just didnt bother my ass going back after the first class. ...looking back.......kinda wish I had though


----------



## xxDreamxx

Leftwonderin - here is some of my Tatty Teddy collection :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Left wonderin

OMG dream I am jealous !!!! I adore them .


----------



## xxDreamxx

So do I, they are very expensive here in Oz. When I go back to England next year for a holiday, I will buy more :)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi all,

I've booked my first midwife appointment. It is on 27th November so I've got 3 weeks to wait. I will be 9 weeks by then.

Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Broody that will fly by :) how are you feeling ?? Any symptoms ??


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks LW.

Im feeling ok thanks. Symptoms are tiredness, hunger and bigger boobs which my dh is liking lol. 

Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Mmm I remember the hunger !! That feeling " if I don't eat right now I might just murder someone " feeling !! Carful,it quickly turns to ......... MS !!!


----------



## Helena_

We have appointments on the same dayy, broody

I'm looking forward to this next appointment. It'll be my vday :D


----------



## xxDreamxx

Yay for the first appointment :)

26th is my V day - just looked it up :)

I am going Christmas shopping today. Can't wait to put a dent in it!


----------



## lune_miel

OK I am missing something, what is your "vday"???


----------



## Helena_

Vday is the viability day. It's when doctors are legally required to care for baby if she decides to come early. Survival chances continuously get better and better each passing week after that. For me, personally, it means little as I'm a big support of quality of life, but it's just something to look forward to


----------



## twinmummy06

My next appt is the 28th - buuuut one good thing (for better lack of a word) about this gestational diabetes is I get extra growth scans! So instead of not seeing my baby again until birth (well except fr the 3d scan I'm paying for), they will be monitoring size, placenta etc. 

My first growth scan is on the 27th :D


Still waiting for this cold,
Flu, whatever it is, to go away. Over not being able to sleep properly because I'm too busy choking to death on funky green phlegm. Then the cough, headache, sounding like a frog and general feeling like shit. 

Over it.


----------



## Helena_

twin- I've had this cold for a week and a half. I don't feel so run down anymore, but I'm still a phlegmy mess/


21 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







20131105_105404.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Helena I like your neat bump.

Lots of us with appointments around the same day.

Lune im glad u asked what V day was coz I didn't know either 

Susan enjoy xmas shopping!
Xxx


----------



## ece77

Hi ladies,

I'm so tired and sleepy these days, it seems I'm right back at the beginning of the first trimester?!

Helena - Lovely bump! I have a similar tummy but it's mostly bloat as it goes away in the mornings ;)

Twin - Sounds horrible. Hope you'll get well soon..

MrsBP - Hope time flies for you until your appt ;)

Lune - Congrats on reaching your milestone!

Susan - Sounds like you have great classes over there. I'm afraid we don't have much here. The ones I've heard of are soooo expensive :(

LW - Great pic! He looks adorable :)

Tickle - Good luck with the move. It must be hard during pregnancy!

AFM - Not much to report, other than my mild nausea and fatigue still lingering. I thought they would dissapear by now. I have another scan next Wednesday and I'm looking forward to it. These waitings between scans are just killing me! Hope I'll feel movements soon...


----------



## ticklemonster

Thanks everyone, got a busy weekend of packing then work all next week again, so so tired! But can't wait to move. 
My 20 week scan is 26th November which is also my mums birthday. Going to be strong and stay on team yellow, although I have a strong feeling this baby is a boy xx what cravings or symptoms is everyone having?


----------



## Left wonderin

Tickle your a strong lady staying team yellow :) moving Is stressful and exhausting good luck with it and don't lift anything too heavy . Over all I'm feeling good , no real cravings except very cold water ???? I still am dry heaving ( quite violently ) every morning and maybe one other time during the day . I feel kinda yucky a little while after I eat , sure its to do with my digestive system slowing right down as no space now !!! Also have the odd couple of hours of heartburn every day. 

How about you ???


----------



## lune_miel

Yay I have my anatomy/gender scan Dec 20 - will be a nice xmas gift for us!

I am also going to consult with a midwife. I know it is very common outside the USA, but here most people see an OB. My OB is fine with it, she said they're great.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Lune - that's awesome :) yeah in Australia the midwives & obs work together. I see my Ob monthly & before I go in her office, the midwife sees me & tests urine, weighs me, writes any referrals or scripts out etc.... The ob then scans me & does other stuff


----------



## ticklemonster

Left wonderin said:


> Tickle your a strong lady staying team yellow :) moving Is stressful and exhausting good luck with it and don't lift anything too heavy . Over all I'm feeling good , no real cravings except very cold water ???? I still am dry heaving ( quite violently ) every morning and maybe one other time during the day . I feel kinda yucky a little while after I eat , sure its to do with my digestive system slowing right down as no space now !!! Also have the odd couple of hours of heartburn every day.
> 
> How about you ???

I'm also dry heaving, specially on a morning, or with strong smells, just craving anything orange at the moment, gone off meat, but can,t get enough vegetables and fruit x


----------



## xxDreamxx

How is everyone going? I want a check in from EVERYONE! :)

MrsBP - How is our newest BFP member? :)

All is good here....22 weeks tomorrow and feeling little kicks and pokes every day! Still scared and longing to hold a healthy baby in my arms at the end of all this, but feeling the movement definitely helps! Nothing much happening this week....Christmas shopping, my Mothers group....that's about it :)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hello everyone! 

I'm ok thanks. Almost 7 weeks now. Counting down to my first mw appointment. Often im not feeling pregnant at all so am worrying. 

How is everyone? X


----------



## ece77

Hi Susan,

Glad all is well with you and lo is kicking!

Not much to report from me! Almost 15 weeks and looking forward to my scan on Wednesday. Hope we'll be able to learn for sure if we're having a little boy or a girl! Not feeling movement yet, so still panic over "what if his/her heart stopped" at times! Wish I had bought a doppler!

Hope everyone else is ok...


----------



## Left wonderin

Ece sorry to tell you but that's worry doesn't go away after ya feel movment !! If I don't feel any now for a few hours my new fixation is that he has gotten tangled in the umbilicle cord !! Think we will all worry non stop till they are all safely in our arms !!


----------



## c.m.c

Hi ladies, hope you're all well

No news from me...had my midwife app last week and heard the hb.....was lovely. Have my 20 week scan next Tuesday...cannot wait.....I totally relaxed with dd after that scan so I hope all goes well and I can relax again

Ooo lune....hope they can see on wed...so exciting.

MrsB congrats on 7 weeks....that's going fast!! 

Dream congrats on 22.

Lw you will be third tri soon!! 

Helena...love your cute bump!! Very pretty pregnant lady


----------



## ticklemonster

Currently 18 weeks pregnant, not felt a kick yet but something obviously swimming around inside lol. Got my scan two weeks tomorrow, can not wait to see lil bubs again. Still staying strong and staying on team yellow. 

Nothing much happening apart from the big move on Friday, trying not to get too stressed but with two kids running around and a husband that acts like a big kid it's getting a little hard not to be a teeny bit stressful. Only working 3 days this week but having to pack up all the kitchen on weds, the worse job of the whole move x x


----------



## c.m.c

Tickle good luck with the move....hope you get some rest after it


----------



## Helena_

good luck on the move


----------



## lune_miel

*Helena *- I vote Amelia (that is my name :flower:)


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone and happy change over day to the Tuesday ladies :) I can't believe it 27 weeks today !! Heading into the last tri !!!! Eeeek its come around soon ! Bump growing steadily now . Have my GD test Monday week so hoping all is ok with that :)


----------



## c.m.c

I can't believe your 27 weeks lw.....it's going fast!! Imagine all them weeks ago you were announcing your BFP ...doesn't seem that long ago


----------



## Left wonderin

It sure feels fast now ! I remember seeing others at this stage when I was in the first few weeks thinking ill NEVER get there its so far away ! And OMG my little man is Kicking up,a storm tonight !!! He even made me jump lol it was so forceful !!! Wonder was it anything to do with the half bag of toffee eclaires I ate lol....... SUGER overload !!!!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Yay for 27 weeks LW and yay for V day (24 weeks) Twinmummy :)

I was 22 weeks yesterday..... Have worked out that I will be 28 weeks on Christmas Eve :)


----------



## twinmummy06

Isn't it crazy at where we all are already! Time seems to drag day by day, but at the same time it feels like it's flying. It's weird!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

You are all a lot further than me but im happy to be here. Im 7 weeks today. I will be 13 weeks on Christmas day and hopefully should know by then if the baby is healthy...FX.

X


----------



## c.m.c

Congrats everyone!!! Congrats twin on v day

MrsB you'll be there before you know it.....Christmas will be a fab time to share your news too


----------



## Helena_

I'll be 28 weeks on Christmas day :) So excited :D 

2 weeks until v day!


----------



## Left wonderin

Just realised ill be 33 weeks on Christmas Day !!! Into single figures in the count down !! And ill be as big as a whale !


----------



## lune_miel

OK ladies, I need your input. I will be 15 weeks on Monday. I want to spill the beans at work, but on the other hand I want it to be my secret for a few more weeks. Can't decide! What did you do? :shrug:

I am not showing yet, maybe people will just think I'm getting a little thick around the middle.


----------



## Left wonderin

I was a bit the same as you , wanted to tell but held on a long as I could . I held out till 19 weeks then spilled . A few people said they had guessed but I don't think I started to show till about 22 weeks . Legally here you have to tell your employer after 24 weeks for health and safety .


----------



## ece77

Hi ladies,

Congrats to every single one of us for passing weeks one by one!

Lune - I'm not working at the moment so I don't have any co-workers to spill the beans. But I'm sure, if I was, they would have already guessed it as I somehow managed to gain 4 kg in 3 months, mostly on my tummy :). I think it's a personal choice to tell or not to. At least until that time when you legally have to!

MrsBP - The days seem to be dragging but in reality they are just flying by... You must be getting excited for your scan!

Well, we don't celebrate Christmas, but I'll be almost 22 weeks on New Year's Day. It seems so surreal :wacko:

Our scan on wednesday was so-so. We were happy to see our lo but the ob measured his/her limbs this time (instead of crl) and they are a little on the short side. The ob was not overly worried but I started to devour the internet (I should really stop that!) and got myself sick with worry :(

We'll have the quad screen in two weeks and I'd like to get an early anatomy scan the week after. I'll be around 18 weeks then. Do you think it is too early?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi ladies.

I've had a tiny bit of blood when I wiped. Im so scared. Don't know what to do or think. X


----------



## Helena_

I had a few instances of spotting. Actually, more than a few. Try to relax and let the doc know


----------



## Helena_

Will update with a video of my belly kicks and rolls later, but I'm having some bad cramps on my left side. I'm gonna try to drink some water and see if they get any better, but I may ring the hospital in a bit. She's kicking away so I know she's fine. Hoping it's a bad bh or maybe she just kicked something in there. I'm not usually one to worry but these are rather painful


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks Helena. 

Ive rang the epu as I looked it up on nhs website and ot said to ring if any bleeding. So I rang and they are giving me a scan on Wednesday. Hope everything will be ok! 

Helena ring if u need to. I'm sure all will be fine but u don't want to be in pain xxx


----------



## c.m.c

MrsB I'm so glad you've got an appt for wed...has it stopped now? Spotting is normal but you're right to get checked out. I'm sure you're worried sick


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes it has stopped now. Ive only had two tiny spots bit its scary to see. I'm scared incase this is ectopic or something xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBP - I had a few incidents of blood when I wiped..... Was pinky red and scared me to bits. Had me high tailing it down to the obs office. Glad you have the scan for Wednesday. {hugs}

Helena - I am sure everything is ok, but yeah call your Dr and just get checked out....it will put your mind at ease. I have been kicked in the cervix the last few days, so bub has moved positions and it's the weirdest, most unpleasant feeling out there. Hope everything is ok with you hon {hugs}


----------



## Left wonderin

Mrs b I also had a incident of spotting about 6/7 weeks . Thought it was all over but all was fine . Its scary !!!! Try relax ( easier said than done ! ) and take it easy till Wednesday . If it were me I'd rest and no b'ding just to be safe :)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u ladies.

It helps to hear your experiences. 
Yeah no dtd and im going to rest as much as poss xxx


----------



## Helena_

The cramping stopped so no doctor needed :) thanks for your concern mrs b and dream <3


----------



## Left wonderin

Helena sorry I missed our earlier post !! Glad the cramping stopped . Every pain worries me now ......... Its more a pre - term labour now the worry of mis-carriage is over !! It usually turns out be trapped wind with me :blush::haha:


----------



## twinmummy06

MrsB - so far, just in this thread, there's 4 of us who had early spotting. Mine was brown and then reddy/brown at 8 and 12 weeks.
I know spotting is scary, so I'm not telling you its normal (because I'm a believer in any bleeding should be checked), etc BUT chances are it could be nothing.
Ive also bled in two other pregnancies - one resulting in loss, one resulting in my 2.5yo daughter.


ECE - I'm sorry your scan has worried you :( What kind of limb shortness are you talking though - is it just a little bit and baby could just be a shorty :)


Glad the cramping stopped Helena!


AFM - I'm still trying to get over a throat infection. Antibiotics seem to be the weakest dose possible :haha: so feels like its taking a lifetime to clear it up. Have been voiceless for like 3-4 days now :growlmad:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks twin. I've looked back on this thread and read a bit about spotting that some of u experienced. 

Ece try not to worry hun. My niece measured short limbs and she is perfectly fine. In fact she is beautiful and a lovely body. She is just small like me . When they were told at the scan she had short limbs we all worried but she is totally fine and I hope your baby will be too xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi all.

I haven't had anymore spotting today....FX I don't. For those of u who had a little bleed early on, did u ever get an explanation to why? 

Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Can only talk for myself but nope . Was told when I asked just one of those things ????? Unexplained spotting can be normal apparently .


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks LW im hoping thats all mine has been x


----------



## c.m.c

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Yes it has stopped now. Ive only had two tiny spots bit its scary to see. I'm scared incase this is ectopic or something xxx

Ectopics rarely get beyond 7 weeks and you bleed more than spot and defo you would be sore

I hope Wednesday comes fast and fingers crossed all spotting gone :hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

No reasons here either. Only the 12 week one this time did I think was maybe caused by straining on the loo TMI.

Even with my daughter I had bright red bleeding like a period (sometimes went to brown, then back to red) at 12+4 that lasted until 14+4 - I had no less than 5 scans in that 2 weeks and none found anything. No sex, etc so wasn't that either (poor OH :haha:). 


I've read that sometimes hormones can cause random spotting. Plus with the extra blood supply down there it probably wouldn't take much to aggravate things. Obviously no idea just how true it is :shrug:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks for your info  xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

With me they didn't either. My Ob said the cervix is so sensitive though & she also found a teeny tiny blood clot on the other side of my uterus away from bub but didn't think it had come from there. 

Hope Wednesday gets here quickly for you {hugs}


----------



## Left wonderin

Isn't it amazing ladies the way you can tell lo has changed positions by how you feel the kicks . My LO has definetly moved and lying differently than a few days ago . Think he might be facing my back and kicking downwards which isn't all that pleasant . Being poked in the bladder / groin area is a bit of a weird sensation ! Lol.............. And makes me feel every time a get a poke I need to wee ....

How is everyone doing ?


----------



## ece77

Happy Sunday ladies,

Thanks for all the encouraging comments on short limbs! I'm just the person that worries over everything! I need to work on that for sure. I read many a page, and just decided to leave it to time. Worrying sure does not make things better!!!

MrsBP - Glad the spotting stopped. It seems it is more common than one would think and most of the times it means nothing. Still it's good you're having an early scan, to ease your mind...

Helena - Where is that video of yours? Those things always make me both giggle and amaze me! Moving tummies rock :)

LW - Oh I'm dying to feel the kicks! Hope the weeks fly by...


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I've just been to toilet and have brown blood in my underwear! Nothing when I wipe. 
Im so scared and upset xxx


----------



## c.m.c

MrsB I'm sure Its normal but could you go to a maternity unit for an assessment tonight? My maternity unit has a 24 hr emergency assessment unit

I'm sure you need reassurance right now


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Dh said we will go if anything else happens e.g more blood or pain or something. I know that if im losing the baby then there is nothing anyone can do. Im glad ive got a scan soon. Not long to wait. Im trying to keep hopeful but not really sure what to think xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Brown is good , it means old blood . Hang in there girl, it is such a worry but the chances are everything is fine , the odds are in your favour xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Can they bring the scan forward for you, like try calling Monday and beg. There's nothing worse than limbo land :hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

I agree with Twin....can you ask for an earlier scan? I know brown blood is old blood so it could be the blood you had a few days ago which is now old and mixed with discharge, has come out on to underwear. I know I had very beige/tan discharge....I was constantly worrying to twin about it the early days.

Am keeping everything crossed for you hon {hugs}


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks ladies.
I can't get my scan moved because they won't scan anyone before 8 weeks and im 8 weeks on wed. 
I will just see what happens today. I haven't had anymore at the moment so it's not a continuous thing. I think u are right about the old blood left over from my red bleed. Stressful or what lol xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Remember how insecure we were in the TTC group? I think it boils down to the BFP being the first hurdle.... now that we are no longer naïve first pregnancy BFP girls, we know we have 40 weeks to get through before the ultimate goal of holding our baby's in our arms is achieved. {hugs}

So, although we might all be different gestations and our worries are slightly different.... we are all a big ol bag of hormonal nerves haha and we're all in this together.

Just take it easy until Wednesday hon. I am thinking positive thoughts for you xx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u. 
I know what u mean. Im very grateful to have this chance. No more blood at the moment. Just gotta keep positive coz I am one step closer to a baby then I was in ttc. 

Xxx


----------



## Helena_

I'm still on blood watch! I run to the bathroom several times a day and then I prepare myself when I look at the toilet paper. I don't think the fear of first tri ever goes away. It's a scary time being stuck in limbo forso many months. I think when wwe're ttc we forget all that. Never again will I moan about a pregnant lady having nerves. I used to think once you got that bfp all was dandy, but that all changed when I lost my first baby. I think, especially for us, it's normal to be on extra high alert and super sensitive over anything that relates to our babies. 
38-39 weeks cant come soon enough!

Stay strong. You'll be seeing a flickering heart in a few short days :)


----------



## twinmummy06

Pregnancy after a loss is no walk in the park. It's easy to just tell someone to be happy they're pregnant, enjoy it. It's a whole different ball game to live through it. 

The fear never goes away, it just adapts to our current situation.

No embryo. No heartbeat. MMC. Bleeding. Cramping. Some sort of chromosomal issue. Second tri miscarriage. PPROM. IUGR. Premature birth. Cord accident. Stillbirth. Is baby moving enough? Is baby moving too much? I could go on forever. 

And don't get me started on after they're born. 

I have ridiculous scenarios run through my mind all the time.


----------



## Left wonderin

Twin I hear ya !! I still check for blood every time I wee ... ( and thank god when I'm in the clear ! ) I'm 28 weeks tommrow and worry from the moment I open my eyes to the moment I close them !! I mainly worry about cord accidents these days but that's only this weeks worry lol...... Another I worry about is a fluid leak ( amniotic fluid) .... Ill not stop till after I hear that first cry and he is resting on me and I'm looking into his eyes :)) 

Broody is so positive its brown and not constant ... There is every reason to continue to be hopeful and believe that this is your sticky beanie :)


----------



## c.m.c

MrsB hoping all is well on wed....I really think it will be....ESP as no blood anymore and it was only spotting....keeping everything crossed for you.

I still worry....as twin says its nearly worse when they're here!,!! I worry bout dd all the time


----------



## twinmummy06

Sucks they won't move the scan forward. You'd think they'd have a little compassion :( It's the waiting that sends my mind into overdrive. 

Hoping everything is still going well MrsB, it's slowly getting closer to Wednesday.


----------



## xxDreamxx

23 weeks today! :) 

I am off out for lunch with a friend & then staying at my Dads for 2 nights as hubby is away with work. My Step mum is away too so Dad and I can keep each other company. :) plus he is an awesome cook hahahaha


----------



## twinmummy06

Put those feet up and enjoy his cooking :haha:


----------



## Left wonderin

Happy change over day Tuesday ladies :) I'm 28 weeks today eeeeeeek . In 4 weeks the book says to have a hospital bag packed lol .......... It all is begining to get very real !!! Have my GD test on Monday , hoping for a good outcome


----------



## c.m.c

Hi everyone, I must really change my ticker....baby measuring ahead again....must be a big baby like my dd!! Still due 7th April but all measuring a bit earlier....seems crazy after my original date was 15th.

20 week scan today all is perfect thank goodness. Baby still the same gender lol!! I was so scared I could hardly breathe when checking heart diaphragm etc!M


MrsB just want to say I will thinking of you tomorrow, really ave a good feeling or you. Let us know how it's goes


----------



## c.m.c

Lw I packed my bag about 29 weeks but as each week went on I added new things to my bag so I felt really organised by the end. 
FX for the gd results


Dream.....sounds like a great break away for you.....enjoy all the yummy old.

Helena how are you feeling? I hope alls well and no more scares for you


----------



## c.m.c

20. Weeks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## xxDreamxx

Awwww CMC cute pic....so glad the scan went well 

MrsBP I know it is still Tuesday night in the uk but it's Wednesday here so wishing you well for your scan. It will be late night here when you go in for your scan so I hope to wake up Thursday morning to good news from you {hugs}


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u all, I will update later!

Cmc - lovely picture! Im so glad everything is ok. 

Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Cmc I am so so thrilled for you , its been a rollercoster for you :) and now your rainbow is well and truley on the way :) I remember how terrified you were at the begining !!! ( I was only out of the first tri when you got your BFP so remember feeling every second of your worry . 


Mrs broody I've everything crossed here for you . I'm so hopeful all will be just fine and your LO is snuggling in :)


----------



## twinmummy06

Glad to hear your scan went well cmc! Lovely pic :)

Good luck mrsB - I too will probably be asleep when you can update there. 

LW - I learnt after my first birth to pack early! Hahahaha. My mum and OH had to quickly rush pack a bag for me as I was waiting to hear when I was flying out at 34w. I swear they picked every horrid piece of 'at home only' clothing I owned and I couldn't do a damned thing about it as I was 900km from home when I opened it :haha:


----------



## ece77

Good morning ladies,

MrsBP - Good luck for today. Everthing crossed for you...

cmc - Glad the scan went well. Such a lovely profile...

LW - Congrats on 28 weeks!

Susan - Enjoy your time with your daddy and his food ;)

All the others - Hope you're OK.

AFM - My throat is soar and I think I'll get sick again :(. Will start drinking warm linden tea with honey... I guess I really should get the flu shot once the sickness goes away. 
On another note, my OB changed my vitamins. I was taking a prenatal with everything in it. But he cut it and now I'm having a) iron+folic+vit b12 b) calcium+vit D, c) EFA. Plus my daily aspirine. The problem is one of them or the combo makes me sick. I feel like I'm in the 1st tri again; not throwing up, but constantly nauseous :(
Also, (TMI) shouldn't the iron give you constipation? I have quite the other :wacko:


----------



## c.m.c

Ladies thank you I feel like a weight is lifted off me just getting over yesterday

Lw I second the idea of packing early it's very exciting g doing that but also is peace of mind too just in case you need to dash quickly


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ive had my scan and seen my baby with a strong heart beat!!! 

Very pleased. Baby is measuring a week behind what I expected tho so that does concern me as my triploidy baby always measured behind. But mw said not to worry about it xxx


----------



## c.m.c

MrsB I'm so happy for you...what a great relief for you.

I wouldnt worry as lots of people's dates are brought forward or back, it's prob more to do with ovulation time than chromosome disorders. You will probably worry for another 32 weeks like us all.

One day at a time and we will all get there.

Congrats again mrsBM!


----------



## Left wonderin

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:Yahoooooo time for the special happy dance guys reserved for special occasions

Broody I couldn't be happier for you :) my dates have been changed 3 times !!!! From my 8 week scan , then at my 12 week scan then at my 20 week scan so now my edd is the 11th of February but god only knows when baby will arrive . I was sure of my ov date , temping and Opk but the hospital were sure of there's :) right now they are so so tiny its hard to get an accurate measurement . I wouldn't worry and enjoy the amazing news of a strong HB but like us all you will most definetly worry for the next 32 weeks :dohh:


----------



## twinmummy06

I'm glad you've seen your little bean with a heartbeat MrsB!!

I understand your concern completely about measuring behind - our triploidy baby also measured behind from the first scan. As mentioned the slightest measurement out at that stage can have a huge effect on 'dates'. 

Do you get any more scans?

I've got everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

Likevtwin says....If a sonographer measures even a millimetre out it could out u back a week....try not to think about it till your 12 week scan


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks everyone. U are all helping me to keep me positive. I've seen lots of threads about dates etc so hopefully it won't mean anything bad for me. 

LW thanks for the happy dance!!!!! I loved it 

Xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Oh that's great MrsBP. Is it possible you ovulated later than you thought or that implantation was later? My Triploidy baby was within 2-3 days at 7 weeks and we didn't see week differences until 12 weeks so I wouldn't automatically think chromosome condition.

The baby's are so small that measuring just a few mm out can affect it. I get measured by my ob via US and if she doesn't stretch the pointer far enough she can change the dates by days at a time....imagine how hard it is on a small 1.2mm spec where they say they grow roughly a mm a day. {hugs}

So when is your next (12 weeks?) scan?

AFM - staying at Dads has been nice....been nice to chat, just the 2 of us. Hubby comes back this evening so home to my own bed tonight


----------



## lune_miel

*MrsB *- Congrats on your sticky bean - you need a ticker! I second what everyone else said - I measured behind on my 1st scan at 6 weeks and I worried unnecessarily as baby is right on target now. I think they're just tiny little beans right now - too hard to get an accurate measurement.


----------



## Helena_

evening girls.

mrs. b- glad to hear the scan went well :)

LW- congrats on third tri! (or was that last week? I have no idea when third tri starts haha)

cmc- love the scan pic :cloud9:


I haven't been up to much. Just eating way too much. Getting sort of worried about gaining too much, so I want to try to cut down on what I'm eating. Baby girl is SO active lately. I love it :)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im trying not to worry about measuring behind but like u all, I will worry regardless lol. It's nice to hear your experiences as it was the same with the spotting and that turned out ok. 
I go to mw next wed and then need to wait for my scan date.

Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I've got another question! Lol

Whilst having a bowel movement ive just had a lot of cm. It was clear slippery like ewcm or a running nose. Is this normal? 

Every little thing worries me xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Yes MrsBP - I get the EWCM all the time, even if I haven't strained. Early on in 1st tri, I even had spotting in with the CM. I still get EWCM more so on some days than others


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks Susan. Xxx


----------



## c.m.c

MrsB I've had the worst cm ever!! I actually bring a change of underwear to work because I usually have none and I Had none with my first pregnancy....so I too panicked ...


----------



## Left wonderin

Mrs B welcome to slimeville :haha: yup all perfectly normal :)))) was at a wedding yesterday so shattered today . LO lying a funny way and I can feel the movments inside not outside if that makes sense :shrug: I feels very weird !!!! 
Whenever he moves position he worries me even though I can still feel lots of movment it feels different ..


----------



## xxDreamxx

LW - I get that too.... I have front placenta so sometimes bub moves & I feel these weird inside sensations, rather than outside ones


----------



## Left wonderin

I woke up with a bit of a cold , hoping it doesn't develop into a full blown one :( feeling a little worse for wear today , all muzzy ! Wish I could take my head off lol....... LO has shifted again and keeping me guessing as to how he is lying !! Feeling lots of jabs and kicks in my sides !!!!!! Hope everyone has a nice Sunday xxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

LW sorry u have a cold and don't feel well. I hope u get well soon.

Hope everything is having a nice weekend x


----------



## Left wonderin

Thanks broody , I've little to be complaining about !!!!!! ;) am I right is your scan this week ??


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I had a scan last week. This week is my first midwife appointment. 
Im getting so scared about this pregnancy tho. I just don't think it's going to end well. So worried about measuring behind. 

Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Crap broody of course you did !!!! A week behind right ?? Keep being hopeful girl , I know its hard not to worry and even harder to actually believe there will be a positive outcome especially as we have all had losses .. Remember the odds are on your side xxxxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Morning,

Spent the weekend starting to clear out what will be the baby's room. Had loads for the bin (more than will fit the bin this week). Rest of house looks like a bomb site haha. Hubby has a week annual leave so we're doing stuff around the house this week.

Smiley is down low again so I am being pummelled in the cervix - I hate that feeling.... It's weird to describe.

LW - hope you feel better soon {hugs} 

MrsBP - can you maybe have another scan privately, to see if baby has caught up? That would no doubt be better than waiting another 4 weeks until your 12 week scan?


----------



## c.m.c

Hi ladies, hope you feel better soon lw....I've had a cold and cough fir two weeks and it just won't shift!!

MrsB I second what dream says....maybe a private scan at 9-10 weeks might confirm measurements!! Try not to worry the odds really are in your favour.



Dream.....I can't wait to organise and clear out and my house will be like a bomb too!! Our extension is going well. Fingers crossed the house will be done a new yet


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks.

I can go back for another early scan if I have anymore bleeding. The mw was pretty much hinting at me lying and coming back for another scan as she knew I wss a worrier. But I don't want to tempt fate by lying so I don't know what to do. Would u just ring up? 

Xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Could you just ring them up and explain. 
That's what I did last time (well I didn't ring I was at a doctors appt but same thing lol). 
I just said to them, look I had a scan 2 weeks ago and the dates did not match at all. Explained to them that I was tracking ovulation and that the measurements were impossible in my case. And that I was worried. 

They were nice and gave me a referral for another scan for my own peace of mind. 

You could mention the previous bleeding this time too. Anything to play the sympathy card.


----------



## twinmummy06

Cmc - you must have caught my cold online :haha:


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBP - I would do what Twin suggested....either that or pay for it somewhere. Seems harsh to wait till Christmas time and be worrying all those weeks {hugs}


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ok, I will ask dh what he thinks. I will prob wait until ive met and spoken to the midwife first and see what she says about it. 
Thanks again for your help

Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Well ladies back from GD test and all is well :) got to see LO again today , well top of his head and tummy !!! Measuring to dates and head down . BP fine too so all in all a good day :)


----------



## xxDreamxx

Oh that's great LW  I have my glucose test in about 2 weeks :) 

It's my V day today - I am 24 weeks. Just marking off goals as we go past, next is 28 weeks, as it will be Christmas Eve :)


----------



## twinmummy06

Glad all is going smoothly LW. And can't complain about another sneaky peek at baby - even if it's just his head :haha:


:happydance: for Vday dream!! 

I'm double digits today (here in Aus). 25+6 and 99 days to go!!


----------



## Helena_

mrs b. I would ask the midwife to just give you another scan for reassurance and then if you have to, say you're spotting or something. I don't see it as a jinx at all and it'll make you feel a ton better to see that perfect growing baby in there. 

Glad the test went well, LW! I'm dreading mine :( 


here's my latest bump picture at 23 weeks 5 days. 2 days until V day!
 



Attached Files:







23.5.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Nice bump pic Helena! Looks lovely. 

LW im glad all is well with your baby 

Susan congratulations on v day! 

Xxx


----------



## ticklemonster

Hi guys just had my 20 week scan everything looked good although took 2 hours on and off as baby wasn't playing. I stayed strong and stayed on team yellow!


----------



## Left wonderin

Yahoo tickle :) that is wonderful news . Thankfully they got all they needed despite LO playing games with them :haha: Any scan photos ?????


----------



## Left wonderin

Does anyone else REALLY love being pregnant ??? I really do despite the ucky bits like heartburn , nauceousness lack of sleep etc ... I just love it :) I'm already thinking that I'm goona miss it !!!!!!!


----------



## ticklemonster

I don't know how to put a picture on here. Just got my phone at the min because of moving. I have put a pic on gender thread. Please all feel free to take a guess xx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I LOVE being pregnant too apart from the worrying but I wss worrying whilst ttc too. I can't wait to have a bump to show off.

Tickle congratulations on your scan and staying team yellow. A pic would be good if u can work out how 

Xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Cheeky baby tickle :haha: 
And yay for team yellow!


I love being pregnant (despite the worry and stress). I love feeling movement - it's like our own little secret. 


AFM - had our first growth scan today. Baby is only measuring 4/5 days ahead of dates which is great. Doctors appointment tomorrow and see where we go from there regarding appointment frequency and next scan. 

Will upload a few pics when I get them onto photobucket.


Edited to add pics:


Spoiler
https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/image_zpse1a31393.jpg
https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/image_zps92c9cc64.jpg
https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/image_zps615e63bc.jpg


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ive had my first mw appointment today. Now I just need to wait for my scan date to come in the post. 

Xxx


----------



## ticklemonster

Team yellow I have no clue what sex it is xx 20 weeks xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Aww lovely picture hun xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

ticklemonster said:


> Team yellow I have no clue what sex it is xx 20 weeks xx

I'm guessing girl :happydance:


----------



## xxDreamxx

I am guessing girl too :) 

MrsBP - what did the midwife say about your scan and the dates difference? 

AFM - spent yesterday morning down Labour & Delivery as my cervix area felt odd....had been having weird sensations down there & bub wasn't as active & I just wanted to be checked out. Turns out that my cervix is eroded...it's still closed but the flesh around it is sore & eroded. It's common in pregnancy from the hormones. I bled when they put speculum in, so ob came out of surgery & checked me. I was on bed rest for the rest of day & I am sore but everything is fine. Bubs heartbeat was fine & little troublemaker is moving higher up now.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Susan im so glad everything is ok. That must of been quite scary. Do u have to take it easy now?

Mw wasn't really bothered about my other scan. She said they just ignore that and send me for the dating scan as normal and see what that says. I don't actually know if she was concerned but just wants to keep me calm and stop me worrying. Im going to worry anyway lol. 

Xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBP - nah was just for yesterday. I didn't spot after leaving hospital so all good. :)

Today I had my first driving lesson, gees that stuff is scary! I have another tomorrow. Eek! Then we went & organised a trade in on our car for a family sized one, then I went & bought a fisher price swing & finally, I had my mothers group. Now I am laying down haha


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Susan u have been busy! Enjoy your lay down. 

I had a bit more brown spotting this morning. It was like little bits of stringy stuff. I called EPU and am going for another scan on Tuesday xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Brown means old, so let's hope it's just the stuff from before just old & working it's way out. All the best for your scan on Tuesday - hope bub has grown heaps


----------



## c.m.c

Hi ladies, sorry I've been missing in action!! Have been working so much lately. I have my first ultrasound exam on 12th Dec so cannot wait for it to be over ....it's physics!!!!!


Lw.....glad your tests went well!! I loved every second of being pregnant last time!?, I really missed it so much!! But this time I feel frumpy in my winter clothes etc!! I hope that passes and I enjoy it more

Helena,... Gorgeous bump as usual


Twin and tickle I'm loving your scan pics and I cannot believe how strong you girls are staying team yellow

Dream...hope you're ok, are you still sore? Will your cervix get worse? 

MrsB....I'm sure you're delighted to get another scan.....I think it will be good for reassurance! Fingers crossed the dates are ok this time as I know you're anxious about it! I wouldn't be too concerned it baby measures a little behind as a millimetre can change dates at this early


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I've had more brown blood tonight in my underwear! So scared!

Really hope everything can be ok when I go for my scan
Xxx


----------



## c.m.c

As dream says I think it's old if it's brown

Can you go to your EPu tomorrow?? It's a big stressful for you to have to wait to Tuesday


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I don't mind waiting until Tuesday. I don't think it's too long to wait. If it gets heavier than I will go sooner. 
I'm totally full of flu right now and don't feel like leaving the house. I feel soooo ill

X


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh Broody you sound awful , I hope you feel better soon . Plenty of rest and fluids xxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks I feel so ill xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Maybe you being I'll is causing something...hope all goes well tues and that you get better soon


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I've just been thinking the same! It's strange that the day I got spotting was the same day I got flu? Could there be a connection? Apart from the fact that I had a bit of spotting previously but this is a lot worse xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hmmm I am not sure. I mean, maybe if you are coughing a lot, it's irritating your cervix but yeah, not sure.


----------



## Left wonderin

Broody just wanted to pop in and wish you luck for your scan tommrow . Hope all goes well and also hope you feel better soon xxxxxxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Hope your scan goes well today MrsB!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Yes, sorry losing a day here what with hubby taking Monday off. Thought it was Monday all day today! 

Hope the scan goes well for you MrsBP. Xx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks for the support ladies.

I will update you soon xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

There was no heartbeat :-( xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Oh mrsB, I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBP - I am so sorry {hugs}.


----------



## Helena_

I'm so sorry :(


----------



## lune_miel

MRSB- I am so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

MrsB I'm so sorry.:hugs:

This is not fair :cry:


----------



## Left wonderin

Mrs B no words are adequate to console you right now . You must be heartbroken . Sometimes life is just so cruel and so unfair . I'm so sorry you are suffering this much pain . Please please take care of yourself and let those around you mind and look after you right now . I'm here any time you need a chat xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ece77

MrsBP - So sorry you have to go through this again. Hope you have a good support system around you...


----------



## c.m.c

Just checking in ladies. 

Have been thinking about you this week mrsB...... I hope you're managing through this somehow. I hope sooo much you are back for all the right reasons very very soon. There are no words that can come close to how you must be feeling right now.


How is everyone doing?


Helena how have you been? I know you were sick for ages there.

Tickle did you get moved ok...? 

Any milestones coming up? 

This weekend is my last overtime shift so no more 60+ hr weeks....just back to 30 per week now. I'm feeling exhausted at work, have my first ultrasound exam on Thursday so will be getting my head into the books, thankfully I've passed the first piece if coursework 

I feel like I haven't had time to think about being pregnant this time as I've been so busy but I hope I'm slowing down now......

Hope everyone checks in just so we all know everyone is well..... Chat soon xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi cmc 60 + hours that a lot of work !!!! What do you do ??? I'm still doing really good :) starting to get a wee bit uncomfortable sitting down lol..... Bump appears to grow bigger every day !!! But still LOVING every second of the experience . Can't believe Christmas is so soon and after that I've only 3.5 weeks left in work before my maternity leave starts !! Next week into single figures in the countdown to edd ! 

I can't stop thinking about mrs b , its so unfair :( hugs to her whee ever she is. I hope she is being minded xxxx


----------



## Helena_

wow 60+ hours. I don't know how you do it! 

I've been good. I don't really feel like much has happened in the past few weeks! Just have one very active little girl growing inside of me. 
I did ask my in-laws to get their flu shot/whooping cough (tdap) booster yesterday. I was dreading asking them because I wasn't sure how they'd react, but under no circumstances will I allow any of them around her unless they comply. There's was a very bad outbreak of whooping cough here and it just isn't worth the risk. Everyone replied with "sure" except for his younger sister. She saw the message, but I'm not sure if she'll actually do it. I let DH know that I won't budge from it despite how close they are. Bryn's health comes before anyone being upset over not being able to see her. I'm a little stressed about how this will all play out, but there's nothing I can really do. 
Next is getting his mom, dad and step dad to get the vaccine. This will not be fun... I want to make it clear that I respect any of them not wanting to get it, but I expect them to respect me saying they can't be around her unless they do. I also know that they're all pro vaccine/medicine so if they choice not to, it would be out of laziness or stubbornness. 

Here's a recent bump picture compared to a 17 week picture. I can't believe how much I've grown! Oh! and I finally changed my last name AND we've settled on a name for the baby! We couldn't settle on a middle name all this time. So happy to have chosen one. DH really picked it out, and I love it but it's really his love for it that makes me want to use it. He's so cute when it comes to the baby <3 He can't keep his hands off of my belly :D
 



Attached Files:







17 and 25.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lune_miel

Helena - I like the bump comparison! 

LW - Wow our first due date is less than a month away!!! :baby::baby::baby:

cmc - don't know how you work so much!

Had my monthly OB visit - doing just fine! I have been getting some deals on my maternity clothes stash thanks to the holidays.


----------



## ece77

Hi ladies,

cmc - 60+ hours! That's insane!!! Glad you're starting 30 hours soon...

LW - Wow, so little time left now... You must be excited!

Helena - What a difference 2 months make. My OB is concerned I'm putting on too much weight, so I'm wondering how I'll look like at 25 weeks?!

Lune - Great you're collecting maternity clothes. I can't find any nice clothes in here unfortunately. Considering sewing some things for myself.

AFM - I've been absent for a while since I wasn't feeling very good. Being almost 18 weeks pregnant, and still not feeling the baby move, I kept thinking and torturing myself for a week that there was something wrong for sure.

Well, we had a scan on Wednesday and the baby looked fine. The OB said I have an anterior placenta, which keeps me from feeling movement sooner. He said it may take another 2 weeks before I feel anything! 

Aaaand... The little bean turned out to be a lady . Even the OB was surprised and I'm in total shock, as I was sure it was a boy! I must admit, I still consider a margin for error until the anatomy scan . We'll see...


----------



## ticklemonster

So sorry to hear your sad news mrs b. 

The move went well cmc. Just tired out lol. Starting to grow a nice bump now at almost 22 weeks, but not feeling half as much movement as when I was pregnant with Daniel x 

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## c.m.c

I'm a radiographer, I'm contracted to 30 hrs per week as I dropped a Friday after dd was born so I only work mon to thurs but I also do on call and overtime and I was desperate to get it all done early and get our house extension finished! It was torture but I'm glad it's all done now and out of the way as I know I'm not fit later on fir it. Tomorrow is my last overtime shift yippee..... I'm also doing a post grad in ultrasound so have the first exam on Thursday! I'm taking a year off that course from jan 2014 to jan 2015 so it's all good.


I'm glad everyone's well, I've thought about mrsB a lot and hope this weekend hasn't been too difficult physically as she's been through enough 

Your bump pics are brilliant Helena.

Lw I cannot believe how fast this is going for you 

Tickle the bumps defo get bumpier after 22 don't they!! Do you still feel movement everyday? I'm feeling moe this time I think than last time but I'm not sure

Ece congrats on your little girl....think the pinks are overtaking the blues here

Lune good idea.... I find it much harder to Style a bump in winter clothes...heavy boots etc just are so uncomfortable


----------



## Helena_

ece- don't worry about not feeling movement. I didn't feel steady movement until 19 weeks and I don't have an anterior placenta. Definitely normal! Congrats on the girl :D any names? 

I ordered Bryn's easter outfit :D I've been waiting for this dress to go on clearance for ages and it finally has. I got it for $10 (originally $40). I also ordered the cardigan, but I couldn't get it in the right size. I still love it, so figured I'd get it regardless as it was also marked down. I have a cardigan in the same color that will work just fine. I love the little bows on the tights! They didn't have the shoes in the size I needed, but that's fine. i may check out the store to see if they have them there. Easter is my favorite holiday so I'm super excited
 



Attached Files:







18010163.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ticklemonster

The girls are defo taking over, when I was pregnant with Daniel everyone was having boys, now everyone I speak to is having girls. Lol guess I have another 18 weeks to find out but I'm still thinking boy! Everyone else has said girl haha. 

It's awful not feeling as much movements but yeah it is everyday xx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi Girls,

How is everyone doing? 

I have days where I am full of beans and days where I am so tired, I cannot think straight. Also days where I cry over everything & anything! Anyone else feel like that?

At the moment, I am learning to drive - have had 3 lessons so far & have another today at 12:15. It does make me a little nervous learning to drive now, whilst pregnant BUT my Obstetrician gave me the go ahead, as well as my GP & I am learning in a proper instructors dual control automatic car.

We have cleared out the nursery, chosen & bought the paint colours, ordered the Tree Decal for the wall etc. So now all we need to do is actually start painting. The furniture can be picked up by end of January so it's all good :)

Bought a few baby clothes online yesterday BUT am not allowed to purchase any more just yet. I have my Baby Shower on Jan 19th so cannot buy anything else till after. My Sis in law is running it at my Dad & Step Mum's house & I ordered the invites from Vistaprint so they are personalised with my details :) I will be sending them out next week to people :)

Ok...well best get back to the housework.

Hope everyone is doing well {hugs}

xx


----------



## lune_miel

I feel like my bump has arrived, I might have to break out the maternity stash! 9 sleeps til we find out what we're having (doing the Dream countdown)!


----------



## Left wonderin

Lune 9 sleeps will fly by !!!! So exciting wonder what team you will be on ??? Any guesses . I'm going with a pink bundle ;)


----------



## Helena_

I'm voting boy!


----------



## c.m.c

O lune that's exciting!! I'm guessing girl!!M


As for me I got 96/120 in my exam!! It timed out before I could finish but I'm delighted!! I'm taking time out of the course and re joining jan 2015 so I can relax now!!! Woooo hooooo,

Dream your baby shower sounds brilliant!! I can't believe you're being so good not buying loads

Anyone waiting for the jan sales???? I'm going to go crazy shopping


----------



## twinmummy06

Lune I'm guessing boy. No reason :haha:


----------



## xxDreamxx

How is everyone going? I want a check in from everyone!! :)

All is good here - been having some very hot days 40ºc (104ºF) kinda hot! We bought a blow up pool, one of those that comes with a pump. I don't care if it only lasts through this summer - I just need some relief & bath's in Australia are about 5ft long so child size (so aint no way I am getting in..... and more importantly out of one of those) so pool it is :)

I am 27 weeks tomorrow. I had my Glucose Tolerance Test on Saturday and found the drink quite nice actually....the 2 hours went by quite fast. I have another Ob Physician appointment tomorrow about my Blood Pressure and then a regular Ob appointment on 2nd Jan.

Is everyone set for Christmas? I have a gift voucher left to buy and a few parcels to pick up from post office but besides that, everything else is bought and wrapped :)

Ok...well..... lets here how everyone is :)


----------



## twinmummy06

Going ok here. Nothing exciting to report. 

Hot here as usual - same temp as you Susan!

All Chrissy presents are done and wrapped. Just waiting for the big day. Then after that it will be buying all the school stuff/uniforms ready for the end of January restart :happydance: 6 weeks exactly to go. Not counting at all :haha:

Doctors appt on Thursday - other half is on day shift so I get to bring all 3 kiddos with me. Will be fun (read: a nightmare). 
Then growth scan on the 31st. 


Hope the GTT comes back good dream :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Hey girls . Well all is good here In Ireland except the weather which is clod , wet and windy the last couple of days . I'm mostly done for Christmas now but still have to wrap everything. !! I job I don't like lol... 

On baby front was at Doc last week , all looking normal bp and urine tests . Next appointment just after Christmas in the hospital on the 6th of January ill be 34 weeks ! Starting to feel really uncomfortable if I sit in he one spot for too long . The movments I'm feeling have also changed more to rolls and pokes as poor baby runs out of room to squirm ! 

Here is a photo of my Christmas fireplace :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Left wonderin

Ladies , I also think we need a Christmas bump photo from everyone :) lets make a date .... Christmas Eve bumps please :)


----------



## c.m.c

Hi everyone!

All good here too.

Not much to report....next appt is 2nd jan for me, which is a nice time as my original due date with the heterotopic was 3rd jan.........I'm def feeling stronger kicks this time compared to my first pregnancy,!

Dream....hope your test comes back good



Yes lw....il defo do a Christmas Eve bump pic!,,,,,,good idea


----------



## Helena_

hi! 

I had my glucose test this past friday. It wasn't so bad, but I've been having a hard time eating since then. Not sure if it's a coincidence, but it gave me some horrible diarrhea the day of. Otherwise, the taste was too horrible. I guess I'll get my results at my next appointment (dec 26th). Wednesday is 27 weeks which means THIRD TRI!!!! We'll be doing a private ultrasound next month (jan 16th) for our first wedding anniversary. I can't believe we've been married for a year. It's been a crazy year. Starting with finding out I was pregnant with our angel on the day we got married and now we'll be seeing our rainbow on that same day a year later. :) 

Not sure if I told you girls, but DH will likely (hopefully!!!!) be able to stay on land (as opposed to going with the ship for a few weeks) around my due date. He was scheduled to leave a little before my dd, so I've been a mess over figuring that out. Even better news, his chief is putting him on shore duty for their deployment this summer. So he'll be home instead of gone! I feel like I just won 4-7 months more with my husband. So so so happy that he'll be here for his daughters first year :) His chief just had a baby and said that he wishes he was able to stay behind to be with his daughter, so he wants to be able to do this for him and truly believes he's up for the job he's being assigned. 

I won't be able to do a Christmas eve bump photo because I won't be home, but will make sure to do one when i get home! I'll be 28 weeks on christmas! Ah!!!


----------



## Helena_

just found out that I failed the 1 hour glucose test, so I'll be taking the 3 hour test on saturday. Nervous :/


----------



## Left wonderin

Helena_ said:


> just found out that I failed the 1 hour glucose test, so I'll be taking the 3 hour test on saturday. Nervous :/

They didn't even offer me the one hour one ! I went straight to the three hour one. I'm sure all is ok and worst comes to worse no chocolate for you at Christmas time :nope: GD is very manageable once detected , but think positively your gonna nail that test :thumbup:


----------



## lune_miel

lw- lovely xmas fireplace. Need to paint our living room so I am unable to decorate this year :nope:

I don't know if I will get glucose test, but I will refuse it. The drink sounds horrible and an unrealistic situation you would never try to do- so how are they accurate?? There are alternatives, like fasting the night before.
Helena- I hope you can pass your next one!

I spent the last few days in sunny California, back to reality now in cold, snowy Minnesota :xmas5:

3 more sleeps til gender scan!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Lune - I did a 2 hour test and had to fast from midnight night before. I still had to drink 75g of glucose drink. I actually liked the drink :)


----------



## twinmummy06

I would much rather just drink the drink and feel a bit off for a while, than have a pregnancy with undiagnosed gestational diabetes. 

I know if you don't want the drink some places can offer that you monitor your blood sugar levels for a week as an alternative.

It's just about how your body metabolises the sugar and also your fasting overnight blood sugars is important too (has nothing to do with the drink).


----------



## Left wonderin

I had to fast but then got to drink lucosade which I like :)


----------



## ece77

Hi ladies,

Not much to report from here either. The weather was very cold last week and it snowed a lot. But now all is gone and it's sunny, though quite chilly!

We got to see our little lady this morning and she was moving her arms and legs. It's so conforting, since I haven't started feeling movement yet :(. 2 days ago I felt rhytmic thumps for 4-5 seconds and wondered if she had the hiccups..

Next week we'll have our anatomy scan and 3 weeks after that the glucose intolerance test. I'm a little confused, as my OB said this morning that I should have my breakfast and have the test 2 hours later?! So did you all fast the night before?


----------



## Left wonderin

Yes I had to fast from 12 midnight and test started at 8am . One lady arrived and forgot to fast so they told her to come back another day .


----------



## twinmummy06

It depends what test it is ece. 

The 1 hour test you don't have to fast overnight for (which it sounds like you may be doing if they say eat 2 hours prior). 
The 2 or 3 hour test (depending where you live) you need to fast over night. You usually do this test after failing the 1 hour test or if you have 'risk factors' or previous GD history.


Might be worth double checking which test you are doing (have you been given a form?) 

Glucose screening test (sometimes called glucose challenge test) is the one hour. 
Glucose tolerance test (GTT) is 2/3 hour.


----------



## ece77

Hi again
I guess I'll be doing the 1 hour test...
So... My anatomy scan was pushed one week early so we got to see her 2 days in a row :winkwink:. She was very cooperative so the whole thing took around 15 minutes (wished she was a little bit more naughtier)!
The doc said she is well developed according to her gestational age (20 w + a couple of days) and everything seemed OK. He was murmuring to himself all the time, listing all the parts/systems followed by "normal". 
He said with my 1st trimester screening being low risk and the anatomy scan likewise, he wouldn't suggest an amnio or such. But if we were the anxious types and wanted to be 100% sure, we could go for it, my age being the only problematic thing in the equation!
So my heart says no, in fear we may lose her; but I've read many posts about babies considered low risk, being diagnosed with Downs Syndrome at birth. We'd love her no matter what of course, that's not the issue; but facilities for disabled people are really poor in Turkey so they don't lead very fulfilling lives unfortunately...
So we'll discuss with DH and also some of my friends who had babies recently and then decide what to do.
But so far so good. And she's kicking like crazy for the last couple of days. Even DH saw them and felt them when he put his hand! It's such a strange feeling!


----------



## lune_miel

*IT'S A BOY!* :blue:

We are so excited! Now I need to wrap something blue to give to the family on Christmas!


----------



## Helena_

yay! congrats :D


----------



## twinmummy06

I think the chance of that happening is very slim, but I can completely understand where you are coming from ece. I hope you can come to a decision you're happy with. 



:happydance: yay for team blue Lune!


----------



## c.m.c

Congrats Lune on team blue!!! Any names decided yet? How exciting to tell at Christmas


----------



## xxDreamxx

Yay another Team Blue :)


----------



## lune_miel

Names are sooo hard! We need this whole time to decide! :dohh:


----------



## twinmummy06

Don't worry Lune. We are slowly running out of time and have nothing for boys names! 
And the one girl name I love, the OH doesn't appear too keen on. 

Crap. Haha.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Merry Christmas Girls. Hope you all have a lovely Christmas Day & get totally spoilt.

Xx


----------



## c.m.c

Merry Christmas everyone! Santa has been to Ireland I'm off to bed lol!!

Hope you all have a great day


----------



## twinmummy06

Merry Christmas ladies!


----------



## ladyluck84

Ladies it's been a while since I have spoken to a lot of you but I am now nervously moving over to this forum. Where is everyone at in their pregnancy. I have had a quick read and some of you sound quite far along!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Lady Luck :) if I'm guessing right SANTA has brought you a BFP ?? Well I'm 33 weeks so 7 weeks to go eeeeeek I can hardly believe it !!!! All the others are not too far behind :) 

Happy Christmas everyone xxxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Merry Christmas!! wow left wonderin I temember when u get your bfp where has that time gone how exciting! yes but I'm only 5 weeks


----------



## Left wonderin

ladyluck84 said:


> Merry Christmas!! wow left wonderin I temember when u get your bfp where has that time gone how exciting! yes but I'm only 5 weeks

Oh Lady I'm so happy for you :happydance: I know it's a scary time when ya get BFP after losses so I really feel for you right now . Its that strange mixture of excitement and dread ! Well it was for me anyhow . I don't think I drew a breath for 8 weeks !!! Well a wise friend of mine told me " all babes ever born were 5 weeks at some point ! " Taking it one day at a time was how I found it best to survive , not thinking about tommrow or next week and setting small goals . I also found it really helpful to repeat to myself when I found myself drifting off to a place of " what ifs " and panic about things going wrong "TODAY I AM PREGNANT AND ALL IS OK " 

Delighted your joining us and I hope to share your journey to your rainbow with you xxxxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Welcome LL. Congrats on your BFP :)


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi LL

Welcome :) Congratulations on your BFP. 

Merry Christmas xx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Began actually painting the nursery today! We did the 3 walls of light blue (first coat) and so tomorrow will do a 2nd coat and start the first coat of deeper blue on the feature wall.

I have a tree decal (Brown, Green & White) with an Owl sitting in it, on it's way - that will go on the feature wall with the cot in front of it.

Will upload photo's once we have it semi done :)

How is everyone going? I went down to Labour & Delivery yesterday as I had reduced movement from bub. I had a non stress test (where they put the 2 belts on you, to listen to heart beat and also record whether there are any contractions or Braxton hicks). Anyway, I had a clicker to press if bub moved, which he did (Seriously....had to wait for me to go to hospital before he did)! Anyway, all looked normal so they sent me home. Of course, today Bub has been super busy....honestly....typical boy eh, worrying his Mum like that!! I must admit, I was a bit of a bawling, snotty mess in the car on the way to hospital yesterday.

Anyway....how is everyone going? Any bump pics to show off?


----------



## ladyluck84

Sounds lovely can't wait to see photos!


----------



## ece77

Hi ladies,

First of all, happy belated Christmas to all of you. Hope you had great time with your loved ones. 

LL - Congrats and welcome over here! I know it's scary and I'm afraid it will be so, no matter anyone will say. Trying to take it one day at a time seems to be the best advice. As impossible as it sounds, time really does fly by. I can't believe I'm already 21 weeks!

Susan - Sorry you had a scare. Glad everything is OK now! The nursery sounds lovely..

LW - 33 weeks! Just wow! When I was at the ER (see below), I was thinking, "please let me reach 30 weeks; because after that, there is a great possibility that the baby will be OK". 

Lune - Congrats on your little boy! So your US tech was right after all!

AFM - We actually had a scare ourselves last Saturday evening when I had some brown spotting. Not too much but enough to freak me out of course. We went to the ER and they did an US and also the NST (same thing as Susan) and said everything looked fine.

But I couldn't just let go (since I still can not feel LO move alot {damn you anterior placenta!}); so went to see my OB on Wednesday. He did a looong US, checked cervix, and even did a 4D US and concluded the same: nothing seems wrong!

So I let myself relax and bubs started moving more after that! I guess they are already playing tricks on us :)

This made me realize how much scared I am of losing her, and decided against amnio and such (in unison with hubby of course). I still fear all kinds of disabilities etc but am hoping and praying everything will be fine...


----------



## ladyluck84

Thank you ece. Sorry you had a scare. I'm guessing the worry doesn't disappear even later into pregnancy!


----------



## Left wonderin

Lady your so right they don't ! I worry when I feel LO is over active and then I worry when I think he isn't moving enough . I worry if I have terrible heartburn and feel sick and I worry when I don't have it . I worry when I feel exhausted and I worry when I don't !!! I don't think ill stop until I have him in my arms after a full counting of fingers and toes lol.......


----------



## lune_miel

Congrats LL!

Boy's movements are getting stronger, last night he was doing somersaults and I thought there was an alien inside me! :haha:
I've been feeling him for 4 weeks now and it was confirmed that's because the placenta is on the back of the uterus. I hope he is gentle to momma!


----------



## c.m.c

Lady Luck I'm so delighted you're here!! Congrats again to you!!

I'm 26 weeks on Monday I can't believe how fast it's going.

How are you? Do you have any scans early on?


How was everyone's Christmas? We had a quiet one with family, Ava was sick!! She was even excited for Santa


----------



## c.m.c

Ece I'm glad all us well, and you're extremely low risk.....maybe that little scare just made your decision on the amino.....I think you're right!!

Susan.....it's soooooo scary when they move less, I rem at the end with Ava she hardly moved and I freaked out all the time.....I used to relax have a bath and then she would move!!! So glad you got checked out you did the right thing as you can never take chances


----------



## ladyluck84

Got a scan a week today but I have been panicky about the lack of symptoms


----------



## c.m.c

Ll I had no symptoms with Ava or this baby.... I know it's impossible but try not to worry....... Your scan next week will reassure you!! Just hope this week flies for you !


----------



## c.m.c

Girls I treated myself to a new changing bag!! I already have a pink lining queensdale tote but just had to have this :blush:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ladyluck84

Oh I love it!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Merry Christmas everyone! 

Hope u are all keeping well xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> Hope u are all keeping well xxx

Hi broody you so good to pop by :) merry Christmas :hugs: How are things with you ?


----------



## c.m.c

Merry Christmas mrsB....how are you?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im ok but not great. So disappointed. Hoping to be back here with u ladies before u all have given birth. Good luck ladies
xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Mrs Broody , today I visited a little country church and lit a candle at the crib for all my friends Tcc . I pray that 2014 will be the year xxxxxxxx so somewhere in Ireland a candle is lighting for you xxxx


----------



## Helena_

Hey girls. I had a rough night last night. I ended up waking up to throw up all while bryn was moving around. I'm so grateful that we don't feel movement in the first tri now! I'm feeling better now and hopefully I don't have a bug or something. Will upload my latest bump picture later. Hope you're all doing well :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Ugh Helena sounds awful !!! I've had a rough enough day myself today , feeling exhausted , had a little bit of jelly discharge earlier ( maybe mucus plug ?) not a lot and a really uncomfortable BH . So bad needed to lie down which is where is now . Feeling a lot better now :)


----------



## c.m.c

MrsB I hope 2014 brings you your rainbow baby and that you get your BFP ASAP!!

That us so lovely lw!!!!


Helena...sounds awful, hope you're ok now


----------



## xxDreamxx

Morning

New Years Eve today and I am 29 weeks :) bub was moving heaps last night and was really not a comfortable feeling, with all the rolls, pokes and stomach moving kicks he was doing. I felt a little sea sick.

LW - mucus plug can regenerate so don't panic too much, hope the BH have stopped. I get a few each day, very odd sensation arnt they?

Helena - Hope it's not a bug {hugs}. It does feel so odd when they are moving heaps, makes me feel nauseas if he is too full on.

Anyway what is everyone up to for NYE? Quiet night at home for us, will try and remain awake but it's doubtful I will make midnight haha

MrsBP - would love to see you back here hon {hugs} xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Dream quiet night in here for me too .... And as for making midnight all I can say is ill try lol........... This NYe might just be a writ off lol . Feeling a lot better today got lots of rest :) . I think I need to listen to my body ......" It's time to slow down " I'm not very good at listening !!! 34 weeks today . Happy change over day everyone xxxxxxxx


----------



## c.m.c

Hi ladies happy new year !!! I am at a hotel celebrating my cousins 30th had a great night


Hope this bump pic I took tonight works!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Helena_

here I am att 28 weeks plus 4 :) Happy new year ladies
 



Attached Files:







28 4.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 6









28 4 (2).jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ladyluck84

Lovely bumps ladies can't wait to get mine!


----------



## c.m.c

Only 2 more sleeps lady xxxxx


----------



## ladyluck84

I'm actually counting down the hours!


----------



## Left wonderin

I must post one today of my 34 week bump lol.....


----------



## ticklemonster

My almost 26 week bump x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ticklemonster

And another x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## c.m.c

Looking fab ladies!!


Tickle were you on a night out? You look great!!

I love wearing snug dresses now that my bump is bigger


----------



## lune_miel

We went to Ikea today and wow they have so much stuff I want to buy it all. I think I will be furnishing the nursery from there for so cheap! Crib, dresser, nightstand, bookshelves, chandelier, storage bins...


----------



## c.m.c

I love ikea.....I got these picture rails for Ava's books as she can see the front and loves picking her bedtime story


And the kitchen is ikea too lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi girls feeling mighty uncomfortable today . Feels like LO has totally run out of room in there and there is no more give !!! The feeling of pressure all over my bump has been unreal most of the day . I'm guessing BH in practice for the main event as it goes when I lie or sit down . Just need to keep changing position !! Don't really feel any pressure down below yet so thinking baby still high up . Have no clue how he is lying these days . Have hospital apt on Monday so hoping for a wee look on the us . I'm thinking with 5 1/2 weeks to go that could be another 2.5-3 lbs to fit in there . Lord help us lol.........


----------



## ticklemonster

c.m.c said:


> Looking fab ladies!!
> 
> 
> Tickle were you on a night out? You look great!!
> 
> I love wearing snug dresses now that my bump is bigger

Yeah a works do! My back paid for it the day after lol
I'm loving wearing tight dresses, I could never get away with it before now I have an excuse for a big belly I'm gonna show it off and cherish it, last time I hid it and I regret that xx


----------



## twinmummy06

34 weeks LW - getting so close!

Good luck LL- scan must be getting close - damn time zones get me all confuzzled!

lovely bumps ladies!

totally jealous of Ikea - we don't have one even remotely close :nope:


AFM - had a growth scan at 30+6. And the ultrasound tech completely ruined our yellow bump surprise by blurting it out. No less than 10 seconds after laying on the table and being reminded that we don't know the gender, nor do we want to know :growlmad::grr:
So our little :blue: is growing great. Approx weight was 1950g (google converter tells me that 4lbs 4oz?). So measuring a little ahead but nothing to be concerned about - considering my twin boys always measured 2-3 weeks ahead and were large for their gestational age/twins. Plus their daddy is a 9lb something-er :haha:

PS. Susan, that reminds me - don't forgot to update Sarah's gender stork :winkwink:


----------



## lune_miel

Sorry twin! :( But congrats on another boy!


----------



## ladyluck84

Can't believe they did that! But congrats on having a baby boy


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh another prince for us :) can't believe they just blurted it out like that !!!! Lucky how are you doing ??


----------



## ladyluck84

Ladies had my scan. All measuring exactly right to the day and seen the heart beat.....I sobbed and sobbed they must have thought I was crazy!


----------



## twinmummy06

:happydance: Lady Luck!


----------



## xxDreamxx

LadyLuck - that is fantastic news :) Do you know when you are due? I will add your number to the title and your due date to page 1 :)


----------



## ladyluck84

Due 27th August : )


----------



## c.m.c

Lady I am soooooo happy for you!!! Great news


Lw.....I feel for you....the end it's hard to even eat a meal as there's just no room left.....though I cannot believe you've only 5 or so weeks left......that amazing 


Twin....awwwww no way you were sooooo team yellow!!! Can't believe they let it slip but congrats on your blue bundle


Afm....today was my original due date......I've been busy and haven't thought much about it.....I kinda though around new year that I could have had twins around now but I'm thankful to be 26 weeks and focusing on this baby now


----------



## ladyluck84

Cmc glad your keeping busy. Due dates are so hard even if you are pregnant thinking about what could have been.


----------



## Left wonderin

Yahoooooo lucky :) I'm so delighted for you :))))))))) is it time for a ticker ;) hearing that hb for the first time is very very special xxxxxxxx


----------



## ladyluck84

How do I do the ticker thing?


----------



## twinmummy06

Ladyluck - you can click someone else's ticker you like the look of, or just Google pregnancy ticker. Choose design and enter all the relevant info.

Then go to edit signature and copy and paste the link that the ticker will provide you with, into your sig. Now don't quote me but I think its the ticker that usually starts with [url 
Just try the different links until you get one that work is what I end up doing half the time :haha:


----------



## xxDreamxx

I forgot to tell you all, (twin knows....cos she's my fellow Aussie and the one I whinge to a few times a day) haha

I am 95% likely going to have an elective c section after 38 weeks. I broke down in my Obs office and said how I almost wanted bub to be in the wrong position so we had no choice & my ob told me that I could make that choice and asked me for my concerns. I told her how I was feeling like I was behind an emotional glass wall esp around others in my Mothers group, 5 of them have had bubs already and I am one of the last due in March. I felt scared like I might end up empty handed and after everything we have been through in last few years (nearly losing uterus in 2012, finding out my egg reserve was low, that hubby had chromosome and sperm issues & then getting pregnant through fertility treatment only to lose bub at 16 weeks), well I was scared of birth and the things that could go wrong. Sooooo my Ob feels that emotionally a c section would be best....we can pick a date.....bub will be out quickly and it will just be recovery for me that is more than it would be for a normal vaginal birth (but bearing in mind I have had 4 previous abdominal surgeries, I know what to expect). She said I can change my mind even if we set a date, so next visit (16 Jan) I will set a date (most likely Friday 7 March).

So there you have it. I will most likely cop some hassle from my family for choosing an operation....but my ob did say she felt an elective was way better than an emergency one and didn't want that for me


----------



## lune_miel

dream - brave decision - you have to do what feels right for you and baby.


----------



## twinmummy06

You already know my opinion - as long as baby comes out safe and healthy and mumma is fine too, then either exit is fine. 

I know how you're feeling. I desperately wanted a VBA2C. Even with Aubrey I was dead set on pushing to be allowed to try naturally. 

Now, no way - I'm taking my elective csection as I don't want to risk anything. Sure I'd love to be able to experience a proper labour, but not enough to risk me and baby's wellbeing (physically and emotionally) as they will not induce VBAC's due to possibility of uterine rupture (be it small). So then there's the possibility of going over due - which scares me with the GD risks. 


And screw their opinions - it doesn't concern them at all. Either way you are the one recovering. Grrrrr.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Thanks girls :)

Right....title updated, page 1 updated to include Ladyluck's date, Twin's Blue stork and Sarah's Pink stork!!!! Congrats to Sarah! She may no longer be on BNB but she is not forgotten :)


----------



## twinmummy06

:happydance:


----------



## ladyluck84

I agree you follow your instincts and do what is right for you


----------



## Left wonderin

I know Exactly how you feel dream , you put into words so well how I am feeling and have been the last few weeks . The closer it gets to the end the more anxious I become , not about labour or delivery but that something will go wrong and ill end up empty handed :( I'm currently obsessed with counting kicks !!! Its an awful feeling and I am trying to normalise it , it just feels too good to be true that I will Actually get to be a mum . 

Anyway I agree with Twin it really doesn't matter one little bit how our LO arrive into the world , just that they do and safely as possible . Me I've no birth plan and no expectations for one . Ill wait and see what happens and go with what is recommended in the best interest of baby :)


----------



## c.m.c

Dream I def think you know what's best for you and go for it!!! It doesn't matter how your son gets here as long as he gets here safe and well


----------



## ladyluck84

Just read that message about Sarah's pink stalk. I didn't even know she was pregnant! are u friends with her on Facebook. Lovely news


----------



## xxDreamxx

LadyLuck - yes, myself, Twin & Helena all keep in contact with her (not sure on any others). I will tell her you said "Hi" :)


----------



## Helena_

how is everyone?


----------



## twinmummy06

Good, good. Sitting here waiting for my anaesthetic review. Let's hope they aren't in surgery today so I actually get seen :haha:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Twin - Hope the review went well.

All good here.... 29+6 :) Hubby went back to work today so feeling a bit bored...lol cant be bothered going out anywhere as it's such a pain to walk to station and get train. It's also 39ºc here so stuff that for a game of soldiers!

Anyway....just pootling along. Nothing major going on. I have driving lessons this week, My full day Ante Natal hospital appointment on Saturday, then next week Thurs 16th I have another Ob appointment and my Mothers group, then that weekend is my Baby Shower :)

Then my birthday on Jan 24th! (39 years old) eeeek!


----------



## ece77

Oops.. I wrote a bunch of things, one click to some key and they all dissapeared :(

First of all, Happy New Year to all...

Susan - I'm afraid of labor too, so I'd say go with your guts. I know I'll be doing it the way I feel when the time actually comes.
And please say hi & congrats to Sarah for me too...

cmc - Glad you're having a positive attitude about yoour due date. I felt very lucky that I was pregnant again around the time. And your NY outfit is great!

LL - So happy for you! I'm sure nobody thought you're crazy (for cyring) regarding the things you went through!

twin - Can't believe how stupid the US tech was! But congrats on your boy!

LW - Hope the scan went well today. So little time left. Very exciting!

Tickle - Wow, you look fab in that dress! And your bump is so tiny&cute! People tell me mine looks like theirs when they went into labor, and I can't argue otherwise. I wonder if the anterior placenta may be responsible for that, as I haven't gained too much weight overall. Still wearing my pre-pregnancy jeans that I converted into maternity ones?!

Helena - Lovely bump! I guess mine is almost as big as yours! And you're almost 2 months ahead of me!

AFM - Not much to report. I started feeling movements a little more so that helps with my sanity :). We also visited IKEA couple of weeks ago and there sure were beautiful things. Unfortunately, we won't be able to set up the nursery until after the baby is born, since we need to do some repairs/alterations in our house first. And since we live in an apartment block, we have to wait until central heating is off :(. So summer will likely be very busy and tiring with a newborn plus all the renovation stuff!


----------



## ladyluck84

Ladies I have had some brown spotting. Going back for another scan tomorrow


----------



## Left wonderin

ladyluck84 said:


> Ladies I have had some brown spotting. Going back for another scan tomorrow

Lady Luck I'm sure all is just fine and its left over implantation bleeding . I had brown spotting at 5 + weeks this time . I'm sure your worried and telling you not to is pointless so big :hugs: instead . 

AFM I'm back from hospital , all looking well bp fine , baby head down . Nurse did say some white blood cells detected in urine sample which could indicate an infection uti and will send it away to the lab but then doc said no as no other symptoms so prob just cross contamination from discharge that can happen :shrug: 

In other news was also advised that due to my increased maternal age I will not be allowed go too far over my due date . Ill be examined at 39 weeks and possibility of an induction date on or just after my due date of the 11th of February . Eeeeeek so no waiting 7 more weeks for me , the longest ill be waiting now is 5+ weeks from tommrow .


----------



## c.m.c

Ece good to hear from you,..happy new year...did you do to your trousers the same as me? I tied a hair bobble around the hole so as I can wear normal jeans lol


Lady......I'm keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you I hope all is good

Lw..It's getting close....exciting


----------



## xxDreamxx

LadyLuck - keeping everything crossed for you. I had tan coloured discharge & a few pink/red spotting incidents early on! I know it's worrying so {hugs} 

LW - I am advanced maternal age as well, they won't let you go more than a week over due date here. 

30 weeks today :)


----------



## twinmummy06

Good luck lady!

LW - that means the first thread baby is almost a month away :happydance: how exciting!

Whoop whoop big 30 dream!!

Hey ece! Glad your plodding along ok. Definitely not envious of the newborn and renos filled summer!


----------



## c.m.c

Any news ladyluck? I hope all is well


----------



## ladyluck84

It went well! Saw bean and it has grown in 4 days. Nausea is back which stupidly I'm happy about


----------



## xxDreamxx

Oh LadyLuck that is good news :)


----------



## twinmummy06

Great news :)


----------



## c.m.c

Great news lady!!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Lady so so pleased for you :) has spotting stopped ? Did they give you any explanation ? Prob still left over from impantation


----------



## Helena_

such great news! I had some spotting in first tri too despite being on a shit ton of progesterone (seriously, 4 different forms of it!)


----------



## Helena_

:D
 



Attached Files:







10 20 30.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Left wonderin

Helena_ said:


> :D

That bump is growing nicely :) can't believe your 30 weeks !!!! I remember CLEARLY when you were so so scared and nervous every day in the first tri ! :happydance:


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm on countdown 4 weeks 5 days to go!!!!! This weekend is all about painting the nursery , washing baby clothes and packing bags :) can't believe its nearly time to meet this LO


----------



## xxDreamxx

LW - I am so excited for you :) squeeee


----------



## Left wonderin

Already bought mobile broadband to take to hospital so I can keep ya all informed every step of the way lol...... The pressure in my belly /bump is getting greater every Day !!!! I seriously feel like I am about to burst/ explode any second now !!!!!!! Thank god I've only one week left in work as I for see a lot of resting in my near future lol..........


----------



## ladyluck84

Looking great Helena!

I thinking the spotting may have been from the internal scan? As long as it doesn't happen again


----------



## c.m.c

Helena....love your bump!!

Lw I'm so glad you've hot mobile broadband! We will be logged in ready for the news!!!!!


Glad all the spotting has stopped lady


----------



## Helena_

lw- can't wait to see pictures of the nursery :D I go gaga over nursery pictures. The first tri is scary place! I'm almost jealous of those women who don't find out they're pregnant until 20 weeks haha


----------



## Helena_

lady- an internal can definitely cause spotting. I was always warned that it may happen after any internals I've had. The cervix really hates to be messed with


----------



## Left wonderin

Lady this IS your RAINBOW I just know it :) xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Thank you I hope so. My morning sickness has been incredibly bad even waking in the night to throw up and I never had that with either of the other pregnancies so even though I feel horrible all the time it is quite reassuring. Can't wait to see some of your nursery photos! it must be so exciting choosing things and setting it up.


----------



## c.m.c

Hi ladies I hope you're all well


I had my 28 week appt yesterday and scan all went well....baby is likely to be around 2lbs 9oz at the minute!!

I bet I have another huge baby lol


----------



## c.m.c

I've been feeling kinda strange this week....... I haven't told anyone but I just feel strange about all the births I'm hearing at home.....5 girls who I'm friends with on FB have had babies and I am delighted for them but I can't help think it should have been my time now too.....like I think o I should have possibly twins who would be x amount if days old


I feel strange not sad....,I can't explain....I'm happy to be awaiting my Bundle and I'm delighted to be due in April....sometimes I wonder if id have boys or girls etc now as I didn't know the babies sex


----------



## xxDreamxx

CMC {hugs} Its hard when you don't know, isn't it?

Well, 31+2 here today and have a Midwife and Ob appointment this afternoon. Hopefully I can book my C Section date :) Also have my Mothers group straight after, there have ben 6 out of about 19 baby's born already so hopefully we get to see some of the this afternoon :)

I am doing ok.... sore, tired and emotional. I seem to cry over the silliest things. I cried last night because hubby was lovely (seriously....wtf????) He got a kick out of that one!!!! hahahaha

Anyway how is everyone? Check in from everyone please!!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi all 3 weeks 5 days to D day ! Eeeeeeek , had doc appointment yesterday all well with bp and urine . Baby head down and bum shoved up in my diaphragm !! I have only put on 9kg in total so far !! Ill end up having lost tons of a weight !! Do very happy about that as I was over weight to begin with and heartburn just took away my appetite all pregnancy . Clever Mother Nature lol .....

So ill start labour symptom spotting for fun when I hit 37 weeks next Tuesday !!!!


----------



## c.m.c

Thanks dream


Dream.,,. I'm sure it's an emotional roller coaster at the end and I think it gets worse when baby arrives......awww you'll know your baby's birthday very soon it's soooo exciting

Lw....I cannot believe you're 37 weeks soon....It will be brill getting all your labour watch news


----------



## xxDreamxx

Well BP was a little up yesterday and I had trace protein in urine. So was sent for a pre eclampsia blood screen and need to call Ob today to find out whether I need to start BP meds.

Also booked my C Section date in, it's 7 March :)


----------



## ladyluck84

Wow can't believe how close some of you are. I have to say I'm very jealous!


----------



## c.m.c

O dream that's great news you're in the countdown now.......


----------



## xxDreamxx

Yep 7 weeks today :)


----------



## ladyluck84

Dream have u heard back from them?


----------



## xxDreamxx

Yes, pre eclampsia screen was clear except for one test which was borderline for an enzyme which is seen in patients with high blood pressure. Mine sits slightly high normally anyway so ob wasn't concerned. She has started me on a super low dose BP medication anyway just to be safe. So I start them this morning


----------



## Left wonderin

Dream good news:) AFM eventually have the hospital bags mostly packed . Just need going home clothes for me and baby put in :) and to get OH to pack one with phone chargers , change , snacks , etc. ......... Now to sit down I'm pooped !!!!


----------



## c.m.c

How is everyone?

Dream how was the baby shower?


----------



## Left wonderin

Had hospital appointment today , all looking ok bp fine , urine clear baby head down . Just a matter of waiting ......... And waiting ............ And waiting ......... Washing baby clothes and blankets :) 
They all smell so good !


----------



## ticklemonster

Hi girls, 28 weeks and doing ok, baby seems to have really grown this week, went to see midwife last week who said I was measuring a week ahead, possibly a big baby lol. On a not so good note, I've been diagnosed with depression again, it was picked up late last time after I'd had Daniel, so I'm just glad this time they are starting to treat me early so fingers crossed I won't be as bad after baby. It's an awful illness that not many people talk about, I know I should be the happiest person alive right now but with all the hormones and stuff it's just knocked me for six. My husband is being great and trying to help as much as he can it will take time but I'm in all the right hands.


----------



## c.m.c

Lw.....hope the wait is not too long.....

Tickle...glad you're getting support, it's defo something not spoken about...too many people bloat about how wonderful they are and how easy their baby is....it's bloody hard....I dont think I've had depression but I remember the huge low I had come day 3 after baby arrived.....it was awful ....I couldn't leave the house, I sat crying all day and didn't know why....wanted my life back as I was soooooo exhausted. Are you on any meds at all?

I know it's crazy to most people but I know a girl who was on BnB a while ago she lives near me she encapsulated her placenta....it's meant to work wonders for PND


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi All,




c.m.c said:


> Dream how was the baby shower?

It went really well. I was exhausted afterwards though! I had about 30 people there...got totally spoilt! It was a lot of setting up and tidying after though....so probably why I am still tired 2 days later :)





Left wonderin said:


> Had hospital appointment today , all looking ok bp fine , urine clear baby head down . Just a matter of waiting ......... And waiting ............ And waiting ......... Washing baby clothes and blankets :)
> They all smell so good !

That's awesome :) I need to buy detergent and start washing baby clothes next week (after we pick nursery furniture up over the weekend). Exciting times :)



ticklemonster said:


> I've been diagnosed with depression again, it was picked up late last time after I'd had Daniel, so I'm just glad this time they are starting to treat me early so fingers crossed I won't be as bad after baby. It's an awful illness that not many people talk about, I know I should be the happiest person alive right now but with all the hormones and stuff it's just knocked me for six. My husband is being great and trying to help as much as he can it will take time but I'm in all the right hands.

Awww, glad they are treating you :hugs: It's so hard when pregnant anyway with hormones and emotions. My Ob is keeping a look out for ante natal depression in me as I seem to have some very low days. Hope you start feeling more on top of things soon.


----------



## ece77

Hi ladies,

Sorry I dissapeared again. We had a scan yesterday and I wanted to wait for the results before I wrote..

Susan - Glad your shower went great but sorry you were so tired afterwards. Hope you're better now..

tickle - Sorry about the depression. Though it's good they spotted it early. Hope you'll feel better soon..

LW - So little for you to wait now dear. Such exciting times!

cmc - Glad your 28 week scan was great. How much did your first baby weigh at birth? I'm reading lots of posts about US measurements being way off, generally estimating more than actual!

LL - So funny we become happy for being sick, isn't it? I didn't have much nausea but when I even lost that, I'd feel like I'd lose my mind too...

Helena - Your bump looks gorgeous! 

Hope I didn't forget anyone...

AFM - Our scan yesterday went well. She's either very good-natured or a very heavy sleeper (like her daddy)! We never see her wiggling or jumping around at the scans. She sometimes wakes and right away puts her arm in front of her face! Such a camera-shy girl :)

The measurements seem ok. Femur still a little shorter, but not falling behind more. I guess she'll take after her aunt :)

I also had the 1 hour glucose test and passed it! I'm so glad, because I can't imagine drinking the double dose and waiting for 3 hours. It really was disgusting!

And here is the first decent picture of our princess... I just can't stop looking at it...
 



Attached Files:







minik.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ladyluck84

Super picture!!


----------



## c.m.c

Beautiful picture ece


My dd was 9lbs 9.5 oz which I think is over 4800g but in the scan 3 days before she was born they estimated a weight of 8lbs or 8lbs 1oz so they were defo way off on that one!!

My dd came 2 days before edd so I bet I have a 10 pounder this time lol!!! Ouch


----------



## c.m.c

Anyone got any name ideas or are you keeping them till birth?? I know we have a Sean and a Brynn in the group.

My DH and I find it hard as he doesn't wanna know the sex so we talking about Finn Or Elias for boy and I love Scarlett for a girl.....a person I work with said Scarlett was a pretentious name and now I'm so offended !! It made me wanna change my mind.....I was so upset about her comment


----------



## Helena_

ece- such a lovely picture!!! 

tickle- glad they caught it right away. Depression is very tough to deal with. I hope you start feeling better soon

lw- how much longer now? 

ll- nausea is the best reminder that you are indeed knocked up! haha

dream- I said this already, but so glad you had an amazing shower. 

I forgot to say that we had our 3d ultrasound the other day. It was AMAZING! I'll upload a few from it. I'm SO excited to meet her :) She was measuring at 4lbs 3oz
 



Attached Files:







BABY_9.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 4









BABY_7.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 4









BABY_4.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## c.m.c

Wow Helena love the 3d and 4d scans!!

What is her estimated term weight?


----------



## Helena_

they didn't give that to me. Maybe I'll try to find an online calculator!


----------



## c.m.c

I think in the final 4 weeks they put on half a pound a week!! Not sure about the 32-36 week window but that's the estimation for final 4 weeks 36-40


----------



## xxDreamxx

We have a name already, Kaiden Arjuna (Arjuna is an Indian name).


----------



## lune_miel

cmc - I love Elias and Scarlett - think it's lovely not pretentious! We also need help with a boy's name :wacko:


----------



## c.m.c

O dream I remember you saying a while ago you like Kaiden but wasn't sure you had decided on that.....it's lovely and perfect as your hubby gets a Name from his heritage too


Lune thank you....I have my heart set on Scarlett so was a little annoyed when people started saying it was horrible!! Typical I have a ton of boys names I love this time lol....glad I've only one girls name though as I only need one name lol


I love Ellis, Elias, Finn, Ewan, Reuben, Tom, Ethan, Elijah, Oran!!!


----------



## twinmummy06

Sorry I've been MIA - school holidays are driving me just a tiny bit crazy :haha:

Hope everyone is doing well.

We still have no names. I took a name searching break for a month or so as I was so over looking. Fingers crossed something gets our attention soon!

I'm so tired constantly, its all catching up on me. 
I'm 34+2 today, one day past when the twins were delivered so always a big milestone for me! Growth scan at 33+6 guesstimated he weighs 6lbs already - which I wouldn't be surprised - our non-growth restricted twin weighed 5lbs 13oz when born at 34+1 :dohh:

And we got our C-section date - February 25th :happydance:


----------



## ticklemonster

We love Thomas for a boy and Eleanor for a girl. But still not 100% lol 
Thanks for your comments re depression, it's gonna be a tough old road, but I have come out of it before and I WILL again xx


----------



## Helena_

Scarlet is on my potential second girls list :) it's an absolutely lovely name! It may be getting a little too popular for my taste, though. 

Our boys name was Ezra Andrew

You all know our girl name in my signature, but our second girls names are Elora, Elowen and a few others I can't remember right now.


----------



## Helena_

So I had some pretty good news today!

I called about my student loans that need to start getting repaid and I applied for income based repayment. Because I'm pregnant and didn't work last year (I was "working", but not getting paid. I was taking payment in the form of class credit through my university), my repayment for this year will be $0 a month. Excellent news. Without the income based option, it's only around $250 a month so really not all that horrible. The plan is to just pay what we can for this next year to knock off some of the interest and the debt. I'm very happy about this :D 

Anthony left today and won't be home for a week, so I'm pretty down. On the bright side it's his last time leaving! He won't be going out to sea for over a year and will be working a normal 7-3 job :D I'm so thankful that he gets to be home with Bryn and I.


some friends I made years and year ago through here have been sending me baby gifts, but I'm not allowed to open them until they're all here sometime next month. Do you realize how tempting it is to have these boxes just sitting here? I absolutely love these people. My "real life" friends have nothing but bad things to say about my pregnancy (one constantly complains that I'm pregnant because now I can't drink. She also told me "not to pee the baby out" when I was going through my first miscarriage. She seems to think her life of working part time for under min wage and never having any money to her name is better than mine, despite the fact that I am happier than I have ever been), yet these people who I have never actually met in person are so amazing. I'm so grateful for online communities


----------



## c.m.c

Wow twin.....here's me thinking I make big babies!! He is a big boy I'm sure you're much happier with a c section !! I had forceps with Ava so fingers crossed this ones not as big ........ Cannot believe we are going to have babies in this group in such a short time!!

Tickle....love your names, Ava would have been Thomas if she was a boy!! my mum is Eleanor it's so pretty...I think I'm going to guess team pink for you

Helena....... Great news on your student loan and you DH being home when Bryn arrives. My DH had to work overseas for 6 months when Ava was 6-12 months old....it was so lonely, I was back at work too and it was hard work.

Glad you've got so e proper understanding ladies to chat to, even if if is online, how utterly terrible sound of those friend comments are.

Helena, I have some relatives my own age who say I'm selfish for being a working mum.....yet they cry poverty all the time as they don't work ........cannot understand their thinking.....yes I'd love to be home more but I work Monday to Thursday because I went to uni, I enjoy my job and I wish I could do 2 days a week but I can't afford to have the life I have if I did!! I'd be skint on 2 days pay and that's the bottom line...I refuse to cry poverty so I work


----------



## ticklemonster

c.m.c said:


> Wow twin.....here's me thinking I make big babies!! He is a big boy I'm sure you're much happier with a c section !! I had forceps with Ava so fingers crossed this ones not as big ........ Cannot believe we are going to have babies in this group in such a short time!!
> 
> Tickle....love your names, Ava would have been Thomas if she was a boy!! my mum is Eleanor it's so pretty...I think I'm going to guess team pink for you
> 
> Helena....... Great news on your student loan and you DH being home when Bryn arrives. My DH had to work overseas for 6 months when Ava was 6-12 months old....it was so lonely, I was back at work too and it was hard work.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you've got so e proper understanding ladies to chat to, even if if is online, how utterly terrible sound of those friend comments are.
> 
> Helena, I have some relatives my own age who say I'm selfish for being a working mum.....yet they cry poverty all the time as they don't work ........cannot understand their thinking.....yes I'd love to be home more but I work Monday to Thursday because I went to uni, I enjoy my job and I wish I could do 2 days a week but I can't afford to have the life I have if I did!! I'd be skint on 2 days pay and that's the bottom line...I refuse to cry poverty so I work

Thanks cmc everyone is telling us girl but me and the hubby still convinced it's another boy, I guess we will find out in around 11 weeks haha xx


----------



## xxDreamxx

How is everyone?

LW - not long for you now! Squeeeee


----------



## ece77

Hi ladies,

Helena & cmc - I believe deciding to be a SAH mom or a working mom is such a personal choice. Do not give sh.t to what your mean friends/relatives say. Only you know what is best for you!

twin - Wow, you'll be holding your rainbow in less than a month! I just can't believe it!!!

tickle - Glad you feel so determined to defeat depression!

All - The names you're considering all sound lovely to me. 

AFM - DH has found a name which I love too, so we're pretty set on that. But we're not telling anyone until she's born (or until whenever we can hold); so that people wouldn't make thoughtless comments!

And... I'm at almost 26 weeks, and double digits :happydance:


----------



## c.m.c

Thanks ece....I just get upset when things are said as I want yo be home more but can't....I had to fight to drop one day a week after I had Ava!M sometimes I feel like I don't see her enough and my mum was a SAHM which I loved when growing up!M

Can't believe you're 26 weeks time us flying...

How is everyone ?


----------



## ladyluck84

Ladies when did your morning sickness start getting better? Yesterday was a peak for me I was ill all day!!!!


----------



## Helena_

around 12-15 weeks it started to go away. I find that I need to eat often or I get really sick. It's beginning to come back for me :(


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi ladies. 
I hope you are all ok. I just wanted to pop by and let you know that the baby I lost in December was also triploidy and was a boy. I'm now waiting for IVF and ttc in the meantime. 
Good luck with everything xxx


----------



## ece77

cmc - Even I can't believe I'm 26 weeks! Time is both dragging and flying by at the same time. I don't know if I'm making any sense :rofl:

LL - I didn't have too much MS but it lingered until 16-17 weeks. Mostly it kept me from drinking water.

MrsBP - Sorry you're going through this a second time; but glad you at least have an answer. Is this considered a very unlucky coincidence or will you have to go through genetic testing with the IVF?


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello everyone sorry I've been Mia the Internet has been down !! Heading towards 39 weeks eeeek . Have hospital appointment on Monday and they will examine me and make a plan ?? It is sooooo near now I can't quite believe it ! Nursery finished ill have to post photo :) 

Hope everyone is well , mrs B I'm sorry to hear your news about your little boy , will there be a plan re genetic testing or was it just awful luck ?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I've been told the same as last time that it is bad luck and no reason why our next baby wont be healthy but I find it hard to believe. IVF can't exclude triploidy but it can give us a good chance by selecting the best egg/sperm. Nothing I can do by try and try again.

I hope you are all doing well xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBP - I am so sorry {hugs}. Have they genetically tested you and hubby or is that something they will so prior to IVF? We were both tested before fertility treatment started so I knew that neither of us was a carrier for triploidy, although it did surprise us picking up hubby's XYY syndrome. Will they do PGD genetic testing on the embryo's do you think? I wish you & hubby all the best for this year...{hugs}

LW - omg not long now :) squeeeeeee 

AFM - saw Ob yesterday and baby has gone up in 2 weeks from measuring an estimated 4lbs 4oz at 31+2 to 6lbs 3oz at 33+2 so effectively he is the size of a 36+2 bub. My ob was a bit perplexed by the sudden rapid gain so I am being sent to ultrasound place next Thursday for a proper growth scan. I hope bub is not going to be freakishly large at birth. At this rate, he won't fit the newborn clothes we have bought.

Signed c section consent forms yesterday so it's, all a go. :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Here is a pic of nursery
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## xxDreamxx

Oh wow LW - it's gorgeous


----------



## ladyluck84

Lw I love it!


Heard heart beat on doppler for the first time yesterday, so happy


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I don't know anything about genetic testing. Have been told triploidy isn't genetic but I don't know if we will be tested x


----------



## Left wonderin

I think your right mrs b don't think it is genetic just a mutation in the egg . Thanks the room turned put exactly as I imagined in my head , I love my wall sticker too . Tatty teddy rock :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 4


----------



## c.m.c

MrsBroodyPant said:


> I've been told the same as last time that it is bad luck and no reason why our next baby wont be healthy but I find it hard to believe. IVF can't exclude triploidy but it can give us a good chance by selecting the best egg/sperm. Nothing I can do by try and try again.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well xxx

MrsB I can't believe that's happened again I'm so sorry for the loss of your little boy!!! I'm sure it's very hard to understand it happening twice. Fingers crossed with Ivf or even your natural tries that it will be ok for you :hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

Lw your nursery is beautiful, that chair looks so cosy!! Cannot believe its days away for you!!

Dream...wow you're like me you're gonna have a big baby,,,,, hopefully they're off a bit with measurements I'm sure you don't need a 10lb baby at 39 weeks

Lady I too felt better if I ate regular....I was light headed for a long time with nausea too

Ece I know what u mean....it flies but it kinda drags too....weird....I feel like I've been preggers since last march which I kinda have..... 

....and my back us sooooooo sore!!! 

I passed my first module of my ultrasound exams so I'm delighted!!

How's everyone doing? 

Lady....did you buy the Doppler?


----------



## lune_miel

I am down to 99 days! Which means the rest of you are going to get active very soon!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Ughhh! Had a horrid morning :( Back is so sore, bub is moving so forcibly that it is almost painful & I just felt BLAH! Went back to bed. I have less than my ticker says as I am definitely having the c section now. 

I cant wait! 

LW - you are next though.... so exciting :)


----------



## ladyluck84

Cmc yes a friend gave me one but did expect to find it this early but it's a very loud obvious train


----------



## c.m.c

Lady that's great I was tempted to get one too!!

Dream....hope you're feeling better ....it's so uncomfortable being sore

Lune.....down to double digit days..

I worked out I've got 14 days to work....I finish 27th feb....cannot wait...only 14more horrid mornings driving in first gear to Belfast!!! I leave for work 1hr30mins before I start and I'm only driving 20miles.....soul destroying.....14 more mornings that's me!!


----------



## ladyluck84

Sorry meant to say *i didn't expect 

I find it really reassuring. U just need to remember not to panic if it's not there because it does hide and I have to give up and try later


----------



## c.m.c

I think it be good for those days ya feel less movement....I had a wee quick scan today....checked to see head down but they're facing up which isn't great....need to get off the sofa at night and sit on a ball!! Went swimming tonight again as my backs been so sore


----------



## c.m.c

Hi how's everyone doing?

Lw any sign of baby Sean yet?


----------



## xxDreamxx

I am on bed rest now, saw Ob yesterday and I had been having some pain etc. she checked me and my cervix was soft and effaced & bubs head was right there. So 2 weeks of bed rest....gotta try and get past 37 weeks. I also had protein in urine again and BP was 154/94 so got to up my blood pressure meds.

I see her colleague next week as she's on leave and then see her again on 28th when I will be 37+3.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Left wonderin

Well ladies my due date today and not a sign of his highness making an appearance ! Hospital check yesterday I was 1cm dilated and cervix soft , but still no sign of labour . Apart from that bp and urine etc all good . So ill be let go over 10 days .... Tis a waiting game now . Here I am waiting with my two pooches !
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## xxDreamxx

Awww LW cute pic :) I am so excited for you.


----------



## ladyluck84

Eek due date how exciting! 

Had my 12 week scan
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## xxDreamxx

Awwww love the pic LadyLuck :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh lady you kept that one quiet !!!! Congratulations :) I'm over the moon for you and welcome to the second tri :) hoping that you are breathing a little easier now and begining to believe that this is your rainbow :) I'm thrilled for you xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Lady have you decided if you will be staying team yellow or going blue or pink ;)


----------



## ladyluck84

I'm too nosy I need to know!


----------



## c.m.c

O lw you look great, I'm sure you're hoping he makes an appearance soon, though being 1cm will hopefully mean you'll go naturally very soon......I'm betting you won't be waiting in 10 days


Dream I hope you're ok. Glad they're keeping a good rye on you. Are you bored being on bed rest or is it ok so far? You don't have long left either


Lady.....huge congrats to you......wow those last few weeks have flownMM it's great to get past the 12 week mark. Are you telling friends and family now?


Afm..... I'm so tired, my backs very sore but I finish work in less than 2 weeks. I can't wait! Can't wait to so spend some lovely time with my wee Ava before the new baby arrives


----------



## Left wonderin

Well my update lost a bit of my plug this evening only a little but its a start :) I'm getting really excited now :)


----------



## ladyluck84

Left wonderin have you felt any twinges yet? Sounds like all is heading in the right direction.

Yes we have told everyone that we want to know now. Though we have made a decision not to do an announcement on Facebook. I'm not that brave yet but a huge relief to get to this stage


----------



## ece77

Hi ladies,

LW - Soooo exciting! We'll be waiting for the news now!

LL - I'm so happy for you! 12 weeks is such an important milestone. I' sure you don't feel quite so relaxed yet but the days and the months will pass before you know..

cmc - Hope these 2 weeks fly by for you! I remember you having a crazy number of working hours, I can't imagine how you can manage! Little Ava will be so happy that mom is home!

Susan - Sorry you're having problems! Hope bubba stays put a little more!

twin, lune, tickle - Hope you're ok ladies..

AFM - I am fine. We had OB appointment yesterday. She was sleeping through the scan -as always- and woke up just when it finished! She'll be a though one I suppose :). Anyway, everything seemed ok and since I had no complaints and such, I'll go back at 32 weeks. I still can't believe we've made it this far!

Other than that, we started to buy some things, mostly clothing and care stuff (nail clipper, hair brush etc.). Everything is sooo cute but I'm trying to hold myself from "over-buying" :rofl:


----------



## c.m.c

Hi ece glad you're doing well. It's so hard not to buy tons of lovely things isn't it!!! I secretly got the attic sorted without dh knowing but I swear I have 3 bin bags full of gorgeous 0-3 girlie things that were hardly worn some are even new so I'm defo not letting myself buy lol


O Lw I bet we have our first baba by the weekend!!! Might even be a valentine


----------



## lune_miel

dream- hope you stay entertained on bedrest! keep that bub baking!

left w- a good sign hope you are full blown labor soon!

I had my first midwife appt (switched) from OB and I'm excited. I did not want to gulp the glucose so I get to drink OJ next week. And Rhogam shot.

I signed up on the baby cheapskate on fb so now I feel like I have to jump on every baby item deal! Already got a monitor from target with $50 gc and just ordered britax b-agile travel system because it is lowest ever on amazon! I suppose someone would gift these at the shower but oh well I can get more cloth diapers instead. It is so weird asking for $$$ items on a registry but I guess people will do it it they want to.


----------



## twinmummy06

Dream you best still be relaxing! Bake that baby :)

LW - ooohhhh I hope this is the start for you!!

Lady Luck - 12 weeks already! Lovely scan pic!

Cmc - it will be a great feeling to finish work and spend time with your little miss :)

Ece - I hear you on the impulse buying :haha: I avoid te baby clothes section for my lack willpower and cute baby clothes don't mix hahaha. 

Lune - I'd much rather have money left for cloth diapers :haha:


AFM - now my blood pressure had begun to creep up. Nothing deathly serious and no protien thankfully, so it's just pregnancy induced hypertension. But the head ob-gyn doesn't like the combination with the gestational diabetes and has pushed my scheduled csection forward. 

Our little man will be here no later than February 19th!!! :happydance:


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh Twin , sorry about bp but looks like you will all be wrong and your LO will be our first rainbow baby to arrive !!!!!!!!! Exciting times ahead :)


----------



## ticklemonster

Hi guys, all well here, low blood pressure and low iron tiredness kicked in but still working, 5 weeks and counting! Lol all the baby furniture should be arriving in a few weeks so starting to get excited now xx


----------



## twinmummy06

No, no, no LW - you need to get the baby out ASAP :haha: you have 3 days and counting!


----------



## Left wonderin

Think we will be neck and neck lol ............ No sign of him budging . Hospital tommrow so we will see what they have to say


----------



## twinmummy06

Birthday buddies? Hahaha
Well let's hope not, that's longer for you to be overdue :( 
Stop being stubborn baby and come meet your mumma!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello everyone ? How are we all doing ?? I'm 40+6 today and not a sign of this LO ! Hospital appointment this pm so hoping to have a plan at least by this evening ;)


----------



## xxDreamxx

35+6 and trying to keep bub in.... Bed rest is ok, I did cheat today & went out for a drive with hubby.

LW - let us know how you get on. C'mon Baby LW


----------



## Left wonderin

Well ladies , I had a sweep today ( didn't hurt one bit ) and doc said I appeared very favourable to start labour . Cervix soft and sweep completed . Doc thinks it should kick things off in the next 24-48 hours but if not has booked me in for induction on Friday morning . May just be two babies on the way on Friday :)


----------



## twinmummy06

I hope the sweep gets things started for you LW!! Exciting!!


----------



## c.m.c

O ladies this thread us getting exciting....... Good luck lw!!! Keep us informed


----------



## Left wonderin

Hopefully it will help with the bed rest dream :) I can't wait to see photos of all the new arrivals over the coming months and hear everyone birth stories :)


----------



## xxDreamxx

Oooh a sweep :) hope to read some awesome news soon. I am stalking both you & twin ;)


----------



## ladyluck84

Aahhh this is so exciting. My best friend had a sweep and moaned it had don't nothing then her little girl appeared the next day. Come on babies we are waiting!


----------



## twinmummy06

Zane is here! Yes ZANE!!! Still haven't decided on middle name yet, but hey took us this long for a first name :haha:

3.15pm today (Feb 19th), 38w on the dot (37+6 to them). 8lbs 9oz (3890g)!!!! No length yet as they haven't measured it, hopefully tomorrow. 
I ended up being put to sleep at the end because while they were riffling around in my insides stitching me up, it felt like they'd dumped a ton of bricks onto my ribs. Wasn't extremely painful but very very uncomfortable with lots of profanity coming out of my mouth lol. 
When I woke up 30 mins later and went to recovery, Zane was very sleepy and grunting - signs he may have a little fluid on his lungs. He's currently in the nursery &#128546; chest X-Ray looks clear and waiting for blood results for infection. If fluid treatment is time and antibiotics. Sucky!! Waiting for catheter to be removed so I can go see him. They said maybe tonight but more like the morning.

Hope the pics work!

Will update more as I know xx

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/image_zpsa08adf9c.jpg

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/image_zpscdefc00b.jpg

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/image_zps6b691981.jpg

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/image_zpsf871be76.jpg


----------



## c.m.c

Welcome to the world baby Zane!!!!! Congratulations twin he is just adorable!!! What a big boy too !!!! Awwww I'm so so happy for you !!!! Hope his chest is all ok ASAP


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Congratulations Twin! Zane is a lovely name and he looks gorgeous. I hope the birth went ok. Congratulations again hun xxx


----------



## ece77

Huge congrats twin! He's adorable! Yay for our first rainbow, making his appearance :happydance:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Twin - already told you on Facebook but saying it again.... Congratulations - he is gorgeous! Love those cheeks! Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Twin I'm in tears looking at those photos :) he is so so perfect xxxxx welcome to the world Zane . Your mammy has waited a long time for you :) congratulations mammy xxxxxxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Welcome baby Zane!! Beautiful boy. Here's to lots and lots more baby photos on here. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Helena_

beautiful! congrats!!!


----------



## twinmummy06

Thank you ladies, we are very chuffed with our littlest man. 

Any progress LW?


Quick update on Zane. He's still having trouble breathing. He's breathing rapidly and making these decompressions in his chest area. It's quite scary looking to watch (only coz I'm his mummy!) He also ends up with a rapid pulse and breathing with any touch stimulation so that's a no-no. Even nurses hve been limited to just 6 hourly nappies etc (unless of course needed). Poor little buggar can't even eat yet as they want his tummy empty so his lungs have maximum space. So he's getting glucose and a drip. 

He's now on cpap to help expand his lungs and clear fluid if it's there (which the X-rays don't show any fluid or infection). Bloods say no infection too. 
Paediatricians just let me know he's doing well on the cpap. Grunting has stopping and there's a little fluid coming from prongs around nose - which they say is good so I'm guessing it's from in his lungs.

Was so completely unprepared for this. A prem baby sure, but here I was worried his blood sugar was going to drop (which it's been awesome by the way). 
They'll check on him again in a few hours and then see how he is in the morning. 
Crossing everything for positive progress!!


My little oinker on CPAP. 

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/image_zps6bb80ce5.jpg


----------



## xxDreamxx

{twin} - sending healthy vibes his way that's he's off the cpap & in with you real soon. Xx


----------



## ladyluck84

Sending all positive big breathing vibes his way! It appears the worrying is there from the day you conceive until way past their 30th birthday!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh Twin how worried you must be :( hope your holding up ok xxxxxx you have been through a lot too . Sounds like my niece had something similar think they called it " wet lungs " she was on CPAP for 2 days and then went from strength to strength ! She now a fit and healthy 3 year old . Apparently its common in prem babies . 

Keep us posted xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Thanks ladies. I'm a right mess, but only because I totally was not expecting anything to go 'wrong' (I should be wiser than that by now!). 
LW that sounds exactly like what he has, done to almost every detail! 

https://m.kidshealth.org/parent/medical/lungs/ttn.html

Only thing is chest X-rays are clear - but they've already explained to me that they still believe there to fluid in there causing this. 
The few days of cpap for your niece and 'typical recovery time' from google have me feeling more hopeful. 

Come on little man, show me you're mummy's fighter!


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh twin it must be so hard but please god in a few days this will all be a distance memory and part of his birth story he asks when he is growing up ! Mam tell me about when I was born and had to get help . The cord got caught around me and I was rushed away , I still get told that story and I'm 41 !!! 

I hope you have lots a " real life support and people minding you . Its a hard time without this complication . Are you getting to hold him and spend time with him ? I hope so . Keep us posted


----------



## ticklemonster

Congratulations twin, he's adorable x hope he starts feeling better soon x


----------



## c.m.c

Twin hope he gets well ASAP!!! I'm sure you're exhausted and stressed

Good that no fluid seen on chest x ray so fingers crossed he progresses well now


----------



## twinmummy06

Thank you tickle and cmc xx

LW I don't know why it's getting me down so much - I've been through it with my twins. 21 long days (which I know in reality is a small stay). But I guess because I could touch them and hold them it was easier. 
He's been put on no touch/cuddles etc as at the moment it's over stimulating him and he needs all the energy he can to breathe/improve. It's just hard coz all I want to do is stroke his little hand, or cuddle him or feed him and he can't have any of it. 

Waaaaaah :cry:


----------



## lune_miel

oh TWIN - to be so in love with new Mr Adorable and cannot touch him!!! Congrats on baby Zane and pray he goes home soon!


----------



## Left wonderin

Twin it is so understandable why you feel so upset :( I'd be worried if you were not . You cannot do what must feel like the most natural thing in the world which is care for and comfort your son . You make sure and look after yourself and build yourself back up . I hope you can talk to him as your voice will provide him with comfort even if you cannot touch him right now . He has heard you very day for months and it will sooth him xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LucyLake

twinmummy06 said:


> Zane is here! Yes ZANE!!! Still haven't decided on middle name yet, but hey took us this long for a first name :haha:
> 
> 3.15pm today (Feb 19th), 38w on the dot (37+6 to them). 8lbs 9oz (3890g)!!!! No length yet as they haven't measured it, hopefully tomorrow.
> I ended up being put to sleep at the end because while they were riffling around in my insides stitching me up, it felt like they'd dumped a ton of bricks onto my ribs. Wasn't extremely painful but very very uncomfortable with lots of profanity coming out of my mouth lol.
> When I woke up 30 mins later and went to recovery, Zane was very sleepy and grunting - signs he may have a little fluid on his lungs. He's currently in the nursery &#128546; chest X-Ray looks clear and waiting for blood results for infection. If fluid treatment is time and antibiotics. Sucky!! Waiting for catheter to be removed so I can go see him. They said maybe tonight but more like the morning.
> 
> Hope the pics work!
> 
> Will update more as I know xx
> 
> https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/image_zpsa08adf9c.jpg
> 
> https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/image_zpscdefc00b.jpg
> 
> https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/image_zps6b691981.jpg
> 
> https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/image_zpsf871be76.jpg

Sorry to crash the thread! <3 I was wondering about you Twinmummy, I'm praying so so hard!! Zane is just beautiful! :flower:


----------



## twinmummy06

LucyLake you're just too sweet :flower: 
We are doing ok. Lots of ups and downs and still in care. We are just waiting and hoping this clears up sooner rather than later. 
How are your precious little men?


----------



## twinmummy06

Hey ladies. 

Zane had a good, fairly stable night. He's on 26% oxygen in the humidicrib (room oxygen is 21% so getting so very close!!). They're going to continue to wean down the oxygen and see how his stats go. They've upped his milk intake a little bit more, still not a lot in the grand scheme of things, but he's so much more content now he's getting food (as you do!). He will get bili lights for jaundice maybe this arvo or tomorrow and he's a little yellow. And another chest xray this morning to check on the air pocket. 
But otherwise the paeds are very happy with his progress. I finally got to touch him again this morning when the nurses where doing their stuff to him and he was already unsettled. Was so nice &#128522;


----------



## twinmummy06

And milk is in. 

Holy swollen ta-ta's!! Don't miss this feeling :haha:


----------



## ladyluck84

Ha best message on this thread yet!


----------



## ece77

Great news twin! It must be a great feeling to be able to touch him... Cuddles very soon :)


----------



## xxDreamxx

Twin - cos we chat on Facebook, I forget to post here....but don't want everyone else thinking I haven't responded....hahahahaha

That's wonderful news about Zane, hopefully he continues to improve over the next 24 hours and you can have him with you real soon {hugs}.

AFM - I took myself off bedrest today and have been cleaning.... I couldn't bear it any more. I will be back on bedrest tomorrow, except for my when my bro, sil and nieces and nephew come over for afternoon tea (to nose at the baby's nursery) :)

I have a ctg and BP check at the hospital tomorrow morning, then again Tuesday morning plus pre eclampsia blood work being run again Tuesday. Then need to call my Obs colleague Wednesday and find out the score & then if I am not admitted, will see my Ob when she is back from leave next Friday. I am so eager to get this baby out..... I want him not in special care though, so am trying to be patient awhile longer.

LW - how are you going?

How is everyone else going?


----------



## lune_miel

Woohoo, TWIN :holly::holly::holly:

Painting the nursery today!


----------



## LucyLake

Wonderful news twinmummy06! I hope this time goes fast for you as it's tough to pump in the NICU and live there almost! We had a little setback with the boys not ready to hold temps just yet, but they are alive and this is their only issue so I'll take it. Sending huge prayers that little Zane continues to get better <3


----------



## lune_miel

Any word from LW??


----------



## Helena_

figured I should give an update: 

I went in for my routine 36 week appointment on Friday. My BP was high (156/85 and I can't remember what it was the second time). My doctor got very concerned and said that he'd like to see me again on Wednesday and we'd possibly deliver that day. He sent me to l&d and to get bloods and urine. I had an NST and baby looked great and bp was going down. Picked up my 24 hour urine collection jug and was told to come back Sunday to hand that in and for another NST. They concluded that I have hypertension. Sunday my bp was normal and no protein in urine. No idea why it was so high on Friday, but I suspect it's high when I stand or sit up. In L&D I was laying down and actually falling asleep both times, but when I'm out or standing for long periods of time I feel like shit. I'm going to bring this up to my doctor, but we'll see what he wants to do on Wednesday. It doesn't look like I'll be being induced on Wednesday since my BP was normal Sunday, but he's a cautious guy so I somewhat imagine he'll want me induced before 39 weeks (for hypertension they induce between 37-39 weeks). Part of me wants to just go naturally, but the other part of me is scared shitless that my BP will climb again and it'll be bad news bears. I may request that we just induce at 38 weeks. I'm really torn on this. Despite it being normal on Sunday, I just have a bad gut feeling, but I really want to avoid evicting her before she's ready.


----------



## twinmummy06

Hopefully she will make that decision for you &#128521;

LW where are you??? Hoping no news is good news?



AFM:
Zane is out and on the ward with me! They're doing his obs every 4 hours and hopefully discharge tomorrow morning :happydance:


----------



## c.m.c

Twin I'm do delighted Zane is well....I saw your pics on Facebook and he is just adorable.


Helena.....what a scary Friday......hopefully little Bryn will let you know when she wants out and hope your BP stays low

Dream....how are you now on bed rest? Won't be long till 7th!!!!!

Lw......I'm hoping too that you have news soon......


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone sorry I've left ya all hanging for so long . A bit of drama ending in an emergency c section but resulting in the birth of Sean Bowe . He is now fine and beautiful :) 
We just got home today so ill post a quick photo now and then post full story tommrow 
Hope everyone doing well xxxxx and Zane is feeling better ( have not read back yet )
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 70.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ladyluck84

Congratulations!!!


----------



## ece77

Congratulations LW! He looks perfect...


----------



## twinmummy06

Congratulations LW, he is just divine!


AFM: 
we are home!!! :happydance: 

8 long days but they're finally happy with his progress. He's still a little jaundiced and has to go back in tomorrow, so the paeds can see how he's going/test bilirubin levels if necessary. But I'll take that!


----------



## ticklemonster

Congratulations LW xx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Congratulations x


----------



## c.m.c

Congratulations Lw he is just beautiful and do glad you're doing well and home


Great that Zane is well too twin 


I hope dream is on here soon..... Cannot wait for her to spill the beans on her wonderful news too!!!

3 beautiful babes to celebrate on this thread


----------



## c.m.c

I finished work today!!!!!!!!!! Yipeeeeeeeerre


----------



## ticklemonster

I'm so jealous cmc I have another 3 weeks left to work, and it's getting extremely busy due to it being near the end of financial year boooooooo xx


----------



## xxDreamxx

LW - he is adorable - congratulations xx

Well, Kaiden Arjuna has arrived by c section on 26th Feb. My March baby could not wait & I went into labour of a kind. My Ob was still away so her colleague delivered me. Was a little scary due to blood loss, but Kaiden is safely here.

7lbs 2oz, 37 weeks and 1 day so a good weight. Full head of hair & healthy set of lungs. 50.5cm long with head circum of 34.5cm. He is beautiful.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ece77

Huge congrats Susan! He is sooo cute! I love babies with hair ;)


----------



## ladyluck84

Aaahhh all these babies and people about to pop! I'm very jealous to have to wait until the summer!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Dream he is adorable and so big for 37 weeks !!!! Hope your recovering well from your section.


----------



## lune_miel

*Dream* Congrats on sweet baby boy! Hope you and baby are doing well!


----------



## ladyluck84

He is super gorgeous look at all that hair!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Congratulations Susan x


----------



## c.m.c

Dream huge congrats to you all!!!! Loving all your fb photos too he is just gorgeous!!!!! 

That's 3 lovely rainbow boys!!! Think maybe there will be a run of girls now

Tickle I hope 3 weeks fly by for u!!! Though I'm off now I still am so busy with decorating as our extension is nearly done!!! Really should be testing though


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi all :) how is everyone waiting holding up . The last six weeks iS torture !! Especially when you have everything ready and a just waiting and as for the last two weeks :wacko: . I have heard so many people on bnb say the missed being pregnant , have to say I have not yet ... I much prefer having my kicks on the outside lol.... And its such a relief not to constantly worry !! 

I will however say my thoughts have strayed on more than one occasion to the subject and thought of when I can try for a brother or sister :blush: given my age it will have to be sooner rather than later as the clock is seriously ticking :haha: For now I'm very content with my little bundle :cloud9:


----------



## ticklemonster

Congratulations dream. 

I'm hoping they fly by too cmc, I have Tuesday off this week as all nursery furniture coming and the boys bunk beds, so my husband and cousin will be busy on Tuesday as I watch and just give directions x


----------



## c.m.c

Tickle, You have to take photos of the furniture!! I bet it's lovely !!!

I packed my hospital bag today!!!


Lw how is little Sean doing? Can't believe you're thinking if another baby! Thats great I wish I was like that but I rem feeling like I'd never have another after the after pains of having Ava lol.....obviously that thought disappeared for me


----------



## Left wonderin

Sean is doing really really well , he is a wee dote. He has taken to breast feeding so well I am blessed :) I'm loving it too :) He is so alert ! I'm surprised for only a week old . He has almost regained his birth weight he is now 7'13 and was 8lb . I seriously am so in love with him :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## c.m.c

He is beautiful Lw!!!!!! Aww so glad it's going well! I'm determined not to fail at breast feeding this time! I gave up after I haemorrhaged and was re admitted to hospital and just have up as I was exhausted and felt sorry for myself


----------



## c.m.c

Hi ladies how is everyone?


We should do a wee update on page one with the baby arrivals!! Can't believe there's 3 already it's great. Hope everyone is well.

I had a fall yesterday. I slipped on my wet kitchen floor and fell in a splits position.....and I'm no gymnast. It kinda scared me and I'm sore in my back and right leg. 

I am now so paranoid about foetal movements.i know I was like this with Ava but it's so bad, esp now I'm off work I'm so conscious if it.....I keep worrying myself sick that I haven't felt enough yet I know I have felt movements today. I always feel this baby in the middle of the night more.

Tell me I'm not the only one who is like this..........


----------



## Left wonderin

Cmc I was absolutly OBSESSED ! I went from being worried about bleeding to worrying about movments ! Think there was a phase of concern About the cord in between . I worried if I didn't feel him , or if I felt him too much ( thinking are they frantic movments ) I used to poke him all the time to try get him to move . No wonder he hates to be disturbed now he is out !!! I worried I didn't feel him even if I was asleep !!! I rang the hospital countless times . They reassured me each and every occasion. What they said was it is not 10 movments an hour you are looking for every hour but an hour you know you regularly feel baby / its the pattern overall . And I was also told that 10 movments in 12 hours was sufficient as baby gets bigger . But I didn't stop worrying . There were days where Sean was very quite , this usually followed a very active day . But this also became a pattern I recognised as " the norm" for him . 

I didn't stop worrying till I had him in my arms to be honest , I think its normal :)


----------



## c.m.c

Lw thank you !!! I know I had days like this with Ava too but I'm even worse this time!!!!! I think because I fell quite hard I am bring even more aware now! When I was in work I was distracted and now I'm off work i am so conscious of it!

It's so true ya never stop worrying till they're here..... Then there's a new different worry to deal with ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Left wonderin

Cmc if you are worried after your fall go in and get checked over . They will prob put you on a trace for 20 mins . It might just give you peace of mind . I'm sure everything is just fine but can also understand your worry . I had them driven bonkers with my phone calls checking things out but seriously the midwives never minded and were always very helpful. Often all I needed was a bit of reassurance over the phone :)


----------



## c.m.c

I was tempted this morning but this evening I swear the baby hasn't stopped moving so I have def settled my head 

Think if she was being quiet this evening I def would have went in ! Even for peace of mind! Let's hope there's lots of movement from now on as I don't think I could cope


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh that great cmc just hope your butt not too sore and your gymnastic days are over lol


----------



## Helena_

she's here!!! I went in to labor and delivery on Tuesday Feb 25 (36 weeks 6 days) because my bp was high and I had a headache that would not go away. I didn't have too much protein in my urine, but based on the symptoms they decided it was pre eclampsia and they wanted to induce me that night. They waited until 12am to start pitocin. I was 1cm when I went in. After a few hours of that they inserted a foley bulb to dilate me. That hurt so fucking bad. That brought me to 4cm within a few hours. Eventually I got a epidural, but was not getting any pain relief. When I was about 8cm, the pain got bad and they kept upping the epi dose to no avail. Eventually they checked my back and found that the epidural had not be placed correctly. All the medication they were pushing through it was pooling right under my skin. The anesthesiologist had to sit there and "milk" the fluid out of my back! He asked me if i wanted to try it again. I did, so I got a second epidural. Annnnnd that wore off within 15 minutes. I stopped responding to it. 2 epidurals and I only had a little while of pain relief. oy. I was on magnesium, pitocin, and anti biotics the entire time so i was not allowed to eat. My labor lasted 28 hours and I had not had any food for over 34 hours at the end of it. I was WEAK. I am proud to say that I did not scream throughout the whole thing. I didn't yell at Anthony and just concentrated on getting through the pain. I pushed for over 2 hours and her heart rate began to drop. They were about to get me ready for an emergency c section when I decided to power through it all and give it one last set of pushes. I was on bedrest for 24 hours and not allowed to eat or drink during that time. it was over 60 hours before I was allowed water or food (I was getting fluids). It was HORRIBLE. When I was finally allowed to eat, I didn't want to eat.

They had to use the forceps to take her out, but I was able to push her out. She didn't cry because of the magnesium and I freaked. No one would tell me if she was ok, but they were all laughing and joking. It was a huge mind fuck, but she was perfect. I have a side lateral tear, but my perineum is intact, so it really wasn't all that bad. I only tore because of the forceps, according to the doctor. She had a small bruise on her ear and head from the forceps, but that cleared up completely by day 2. She was jaundice, so we did the lights in the hospital, but her levels continued to climb so we had daily blood tests and threatened hospital admissions for more treatment. It finally peaked and is hopefully decreasing. Bryn is feeding like a champ and I'm pumping in addition to feeding her. I already have a nice little stash. My supply seems really great, but I'm going to take fenugreek to help increase it further. She left the hospital at 5lbs 2oz. We have her newborn photos tomorrow, so I'll be sure to post pictures once I get those back. She's so perfect <3 

Bryn Aurora Bledsoe
5lbs 9oz, 17.5 inches long
3:37am February 27, 2014
 



Attached Files:







bryn 1.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 6









bryn and daddy.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 5









hospital.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 4









going home.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 4









milk face.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ece77

Oh Helena, what a birth story! It sounds tough but you seem to have gone through it perfectly! Congrats on having wonderful, little Bryn. She looks adorable. Love the last pic with milk all over her face...


----------



## ticklemonster

Congratulations Helena, your labour sounds quite horrific, glad you made it through though. She's beautiful x


----------



## ticklemonster

A few pics of half completed nursery xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ticklemonster

Another
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ticklemonster

And again
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ticklemonster

Boys room x I have Daniel who is four and my stepson Jaden who is nine.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Congratulations helena x


----------



## ladyluck84

Congratulations wow it that does all sound scary!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Helen congratulations on your little girl :) wow what an experience !!!!! I'm sure you would do it ten n times over to get your little bundle :)


----------



## c.m.c

Wow Helena congratulations so delighted your little princess is here!!! I had forceps with Ava and it's no joke recovering after!!!! Hope you're all well


Tickle I love the furniture ! Is it mamas and papas? I have almost identical white with light wood knobs and top


----------



## lune_miel

:baby: Congrats on your bundle of joy, *Helena*! :baby: Way to power through and push her out!


----------



## ticklemonster

c.m.c said:


> Wow Helena congratulations so delighted your little princess is here!!! I had forceps with Ava and it's no joke recovering after!!!! Hope you're all well
> 
> 
> Tickle I love the furniture ! Is it mamas and papas? I have almost identical white with light wood knobs and top

It's mothercare chick x we have limited space, bedrooms in new builds are so tiny lol I'm glad we cancelled the wardrobe, there wouldn't have been room for it x


----------



## ladyluck84

Just found out we are having a BOY!!!


----------



## xxDreamxx

LadyLuck - That's awesome! Boys are fantastic 

Helena - I said on Facebook but I will say on here - SHE IS ADORABLE! Congratulations  I think it's really funny that we were due within a day of each other in March and had our baby's within a day of each other in February


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh Lady so thrilled for you , little boys are wonderful xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## c.m.c

O lady that's great news I'm so pleased for you!!!! How exciting!!!!

The furniture is fab tickle!!!' I live in a tiny cottage built in 1850 so I am obsessed with storage for small spaces lol !!!! 

How's everyone doing ?????

How's all the new babies doing ? Hope mummy's are all well !!!!

I have an appt on Friday il be 36+4 but nothing much else to report apart from nesting like a crazy woman


----------



## Left wonderin

Oooooh not long to go cmc :) remember like it was yesterday how sick with nerves you were when you got your BFP . Time really has flown ! And LADY it feels like yesterday !


----------



## ticklemonster

I'm ok, 35 +1 today, feeling tired, lovely swollen ankles have appeared, didn't get this last time. 2 more weeks to work, then I can rest up and spend some time with lil man before this baby arrives. My cousin just had her baby today so im rather jealous. Can't wait to meet this lil one and find out boy or girl xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Tickle do you have strong feelings " intuition ? Either way boy or girl ? You won't feel the next few weeks going by ...ooooooh this thread is about to get soooooooo exciting :) Dream how you doing ? How is LO ?


----------



## c.m.c

Thanks Lw I know it's so scary how fast this pregnancy is going !!!!

Tickle i think it's so exciting not knowing I wish I had just not found out now!!!! A surprise would be fab but I'm too nosey


----------



## c.m.c

Ladies I'm loving all the new tickers and signatures with the new arrivals.

How is everyone doing?


How many weeks are all you ladies now?

I'm 36 plus 2 today


----------



## Left wonderin

Oooooh cmc your on the countdown to full term next week at 37 !!!! How exciting :) I can't believe Sean is 3 weeks old on Saturday , it feels like he has been here a lifetime and I can't imagine life without him now . But it also seems to have gone so quickly !!!


----------



## ticklemonster

Me and the husband are thinking another boy, but everyone else has said girl. Saying that everyone said I was having a girl when I had Daniel lol. Guess I will find out soon enough. 
Starting to get rather uncomfortable now, I've been quite small then all of a sudden wam I'm the size of a house. I finish work next week, so can't wait x


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh I don't envy you the uncomfortableness ! Its so wonderful to be able to sit comfortably , sleep and eat :) I'm still surprised sometimes that I can as I forget I'm not pregnant :dohh: I can say that as much as I loved the experience of being pregnant I don't miss that part . I think I prefer my kicks on the outside :winkwink: Although having babies could become addictive :winkwink:lucky I started late or I'd have ended up with a house full :haha: 

Maybe still time to squeeze in one more :winkwink: lol.........


----------



## xxDreamxx

Leftwonderin - Hubby & I want to go again :) I will be 40 in Jan next year, so we are hoping to start trying again when Kaiden is 6 month's old as I am not sure I will fall naturally again, so may need IVF.

How is everyone doing? Who is next? CMC? I want everyone to check in and say how they are going :)

Well, I seem to be over the 'Baby Blues' - where I would cry at everything and anything! Still not got any sort of routine but hey, he's only 18 days old so I guess we "wing" it a bit longer.

Tomorrow we see a Paed Dentist as last week we saw a private Lactation Consultant regarding his feeding issues and she saw that he has an upper lip tie. Basically he cannot flange his lips outwards so breast feeding (and bottle feeding) is a messy event. I am taking a drug called Motilium trying to increase my supply as ideally we want to get him off formula top ups and onto full time breast feeding. I really hope the supply increases! I pump after every feed, whilst hubby gives him a formula top up. Anyway, the Paed Dentist can laser the upper tie, as it cannot be cut like a lower tie can be.

Besides that, Kaiden has had a bit of colic during the night but we discovered Infants Friend liquid which seems to help him with the wind so last night was a very different night :)

What was the birth dates of the baby's born so far? Dates and Weight please and I will update page 1 :)

Here are some more pics :)
 



Attached Files:







The Murugaiyans 2.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 2









Mummy and Kaiden 2.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0519.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 2









Susan and Kaiden 14 March.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## c.m.c

Susan he is soooooo beautiful!!! I remember those baby blues too they're so hard those early days! I'm dreading the start as I know it's so hard! 

Hope you get feeding all sorted soon I'm sure you're totally exhausted breast feeding and expressing ! 

I went for a scan on Friday, baby is hopefully not as big as Ava but it is 6lbs 9oz at the minute and measuring to be due 6th April! According to my lmp I was due 15 th April so I bet I go closer to my original date and have another huge baby! 

M feeling good just uncomfortable and quite emotionally sensitive too!!! Bloody hormones!

How's everyone else?


----------



## ladyluck84

Lovely photos! so nice saying all these babies. I'm now 17 weeks and feeling good! Sickness has stopped and feeling him wiggle. My job is extremely stressful at the moment and with hormones I cry most days so counting down until July!


----------



## ladyluck84

So all you ladies that have now had babies is there anything you were not prepared for or anything that you would have done differently?


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Dream lovely to hear from you :) only 3 days between our LOs . What a head of hair Kaiden has OMG !!!! We will be trying again from when Sean is about 4-6 months . Ill be 42 in November so might take sometime or might not even be successful ! Sean is doing really well and becoming more alert every day :) I'm loving ever second with him . Had my own dose of baby blues ( mine felt like home sickness and wanting to run home to mammy all rolled into one even though I'm 41 !!! ) was just a bit overwhelmed that I now am someone's mammy !! Feeling much better now. :) 

Lady Iwill think about that one but straight off the Top of my head I wasn't prepared for how uncomfortable the last few weeks were , ( I think I went a bit strange lol ) didn't realise till after I started to feel like me again ! Wasn't able to eat , sleep and the waiting really got to me . I'd plan to do more things to keep me occupied rather than just waiting in the last two weeks . Was soooonot prepared for the LOVE I felt for Sean from the second I saw him. And the feeling over overwhelming responsibility for this little person :)


----------



## c.m.c

Only from having Ava ive learned a few things I hope to do differently this time


1. Breast feeding is hard at the start and I'm determined not to give up this time I will try my best 
2. It's ok to cry my eyes out it's hormones and I hope to sleep better and not look at baby every second to see if they're still breathing
3. Witch hazel is a God send for after the birth.... Have bought some already
4. Never use sanitary towels, only ever use maternity pads as sanitary towels are scented and will not show true blood loss and can disguise infection warnings! I learned the hard way after a haemorrhage at 11 days post partum
5. I'm going to be soooooooo tired but it will pass I have to remember that !!!!
6. If visitors call..... They can make their own bloody tea because I don't plan to get up and host people like the last time! My house was like a circus and I kept thinking is it any wonder female animals in the wild go off to have their young and don't come back near anyone for days or weeks lol


Sorry if my wee list is putting anyone off.... Guess there's no turning back now for any if us !!!!



Wanted to edit to say...... No matter how many other babies you see in the ward you will think yours is the most beautiful face you have ever seen in your entire life..... It's magic !!!!!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Leftwonderin - check out the Tatty Teddy :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## c.m.c

Dream I love that photo!!!! Us the bedding by farg and form?????


Gorgeous


----------



## Left wonderin

Dream how adorable! I STILL can't gt over all that HAIR !


----------



## xxDreamxx

CMC - nope it's a thick blanket/rug from Target. Clouds on one side and a fox on the other.

Leftwonderin - yep & the heartburn I had my entire pregnancy sure confirmed the old wives tale that heartburn equals hair. Mind you, hubby is Indian so a lot of Indian baby's (or mixed race baby's) have hair. I love it.... It also attracts a lot of compliments when we are out :)


----------



## Left wonderin

I bet it does:) enjoy being the proud mammy xxx


----------



## ece77

Hi ladies,

Sorry I've been away for sooo long!

Susan - Love your new profile pic. That little foot is to die for!

cmc - Your mini list is scary but I bet they are all true! I know for sure I'll be checking the baby every second, once she's out!

LW - Can't believe you've already started thinking of #2. This baby thing must be addictive :)

tickle - Hope the days go quickly for you until the maternity leave! I can't even begin to imagine having to work right now!

LL - Congrats on your boy! 

Hope I didn't forget anyone!

AFM - We had our 32 week appt last week and had a bit of a scare! Her head was 2 weeks ahead and her legs were 3 weeks behind. So I googled and lots of scary scenarios came up! We decided to see a perinatologist. He performed another scan and said "yes, the head is big and the femurs are short; but there isn't such a big gap as my original OB measured". He thought the baby is just fine. We were really relieved. 
I'll see my OB at 35 weeks and he said he'll check "downstairs" but did not explain what for!
The baby will not have a room of her own for a while, so we're not dealing with a nursery; but we bought a dresser for her clothes from IKEA.
I've started washing them today and can't wait until they are dry so I can iron them. And I hate ironing!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Ece I was told my babay has a big head lol .... Doc said big head , big brain ! Apparently babies heads norm measure between 33- 37 in diameter , Sean head is 36.5 .


----------



## ticklemonster

Hey guys 2 days to work wahoo. 

Been to midwife today almost 37 weeks, been told baby is now measuring 35 weeks, funny because 6 weeks ago I was told I was measuring 2 weeks ahead lol. And also baby is back to back, I wasn't scared about labour before but I sure am now! Going to do everything to try make baby move, but my gosh I've been getting so much lower back pain almost like period pains all week. Also my bp is lower than ever! Ahhhh the joys of pregnancy ey xx


----------



## xxDreamxx

ECE - Glad the Perintonologist measured differently to your Ob. Kaiden measured allover the place during pregnancy, he'd be a week ahead, then 2, then 3. He did end up a good size for a 37+1 birth (7lbs 2oz) is what average full term baby's weigh.

Ticklemonster - I had the same thing happen, they said he was measuring behind what he had measured 2 weeks before. In the end, I think they can only "estimate" and there is a big margin of error.

Leftwonderin - We need more pics of Sean :)

Hope all is well with everyone?


----------



## c.m.c

Ece how scary !!!! I hope all goes well for your follow up ! I'm sure u got a shock when they said that but other's have said they can measure wrong a lot of times and everything ends up ok

Tickle..... Is tomorrow your last day? Bet you're so excited to get off! This baby was back to back a few weeks ago and the back pain I had was horrendous so fingers crossed baby moves for u!!! I got on the birthing ball and got in all fours washing the floor to try and move her.... Seems to have worked fingers crossed !


----------



## Left wonderin

Tickle enjoy your last day :) not long now cmc eeeeeeek how exciting :) I'm very excited for one :) 
Sean I 1 month tommrow I can't quite believe it !! Where has the time gone ??? He has almost grown out of all his new born clothes . Can't believe I'm putting baby grows away already :( but the up side of it is he is nearly big enough to begin to wear his real clothes lol !!! Today he wore is first 0-3 suit :) He looks so grown up! He is also starting to make lots of different sounds in response to be talked to its so so cute. Not too sure if we have gotten a real smile yetor if its still gas !!!! Here he is inhis big boy clothes xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ticklemonster

I have finished work now lol spent the whole of today cleaning and sorting baby clothes out, I believe they call it nesting haha. 
Pain has been awful in my back been on all fours today, think I felt baby move but can't be sure xx


----------



## lune_miel

33w here today and no signs or symptoms. Hope he will not need to be evicted!


----------



## ticklemonster

Hey guys, how is everyone? I'm 38 weeks now, pretty uncomfortable and can't wait for babies arrival, everything is already now apart from my birth plan, which I really must do before Wednesday otherwise the midwife may shout at me. Lol. I asked her what was wrong with just going with the flow, they never look at the birth plan anyway haha x


----------



## c.m.c

Hey ladies just had my last appt had an internal sweep etc and am booked for induction on 17th if baby doesn't move but fingers crossed today might help with moving things along! I'm 39 weeks today

How us everyone?

How's the babes doing?

Tickle how are you? Gosh it's so uncomfortable right now isn't it? Hope you're well!!!

A girl I work with due 16th April had her baby on Friday 3 weeks early!!!!! Total surprise spontaneous labour


----------



## ticklemonster

I'm ok cmc just waiting to meet baby, I hope I get a sweep this time, I never got one last time.
Just getting last bits ready, like haircut, nails etc as I doubt I will have them done again for a while lol x 
Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Left wonderin

Ooooooooh girls I couldn't be more excited :) ........... Reall honest labour watch is now on ! Anyone any signs yet ? Anyone lost any of their plug ?? Many BH ?? I can't wait to meet the two new rainbows :)


----------



## lune_miel

OOooh Tickle and ece any day it could be! :baby: What can sweeping the membranes do? Are you guaranteed to start labor in the days after?

I still have 6 weeks :coffee: but it's OK I have 3 showers and 2 classes to cram in.


----------



## twinmummy06

Sorry I've been so slack. I'm wrecked :haha:
Hope everyone else is well, preggies and babies alike. 
More squishies soon, I can't wait :happydance: 

Zane is going well, 6 weeks old tomorrow. No freakin way!! Why does time suddenly hit fast forward once they're out, but it's it slow motion for pregnancy lol. 

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/image_zpsa3f4831b.jpg


----------



## ladyluck84

Gorgeous!!! Had my 20 week scan yesterday apart from me having to go for a walk because he was in the wrong position to get a good view of the heart then all went well


----------



## xxDreamxx

LadyLuck - can't believe you are 20 weeks already. Did you say "he"? Boys are awesome :) 

Can't wait to hear all the announcements as bubs are born :)

Twin - that pic is so cute xx


----------



## c.m.c

Hi lune. I had a membrane sweep 2 days before I had Ava, it's meant to help with the body going into labour but it obviously isn't a guarantee !!! I've nothing to report!!! No "show" ..... Nothing !!!! I feel great actually which is weird for the endbut I'm not complaining !!!!!

It's exciting not knowing what day will be my baby date if birth!!!!


----------



## c.m.c

Twin Zane is so cute!!!!!!


Lady I'm do delighted for you I think your pregnancy is flying!!!! Glad all is well with your wee boy!!! You're over half way now


----------



## ticklemonster

Hi, I didn't get a sweep but an emergency appt for a growth scan as I'm measuring a few weeks behind. Went for the scan they said everything is ok, I'm on the 50th centile, and from the babies measurement it's measuring at weighing 7 lb 3 oz at 38 weeks, some how don't think I will be having a small baby and also baby is defo back to back and well engaged. So just a waiting game now x


----------



## ladyluck84

Thank you I know I can't believe I have made it this far! Can't wait to meet the little man


----------



## Left wonderin

Lady great news and 20 weeks already ! You won't feel the next 20 it moves so fast ! 
Tickle that's a great weight !! Zane is adorable and Twin you are so right time speeds right up !! Had to put his newborn clothes away today :( he has outgrown them all


----------



## ece77

Hi ladies,

LL - I can't believe you're 20 weeks either. I guess time seems to drag for one's own pregnancy but to fly for others'...

twin - Zane looks adorable. Love the cheeks!!!

cmc & tickle - Any time now! Exciting..

Susan & LW - Glad all is well with you and your LO's!

Helena - Hope you're fine too..

Anyone knows anything about Sarah? How is her pregnancy going?

AFM - We had our 35 week check-up today. Everything looks fine, even the femur length seems to have caught up! He did the NST and said it's OK. He also made an internal exam and said my pelvis seems to be able to deliver a baby up to 4 kg, if I decide to go with a vaginal birth. I'll try to decide in the coming weeks and see him again at 37 weeks...


----------



## Left wonderin

Just checking in to see if there is any movment ;) hope everyone is feeling good :) I et to go back driving on Friday so am super excited . Me and Sean get to go out again yippeeee . Have a few coffee dates lined up for next week and a trip into work to introduce the little man himself :)


----------



## ladyluck84

I don't want to wish away my pregnancy because I'm enjoying this part now sickness has eased off and I have a bump but not too big. But at the same time I'm so ready to have a baby now he has been such a long time in the making. 

How is everyone finding motherhood. Anyone struggling with anything? I'm trying now to prepare myself for possible bumps in the road later


----------



## xxDreamxx

LadyLuck - sleep deprivation & colic is the worst for me. I am exhausted!


----------



## Left wonderin

Lady enjoy every second of the next 10-12 weeks . You will feel amazing , on top of the world ! Enjoy it its such a special time :) as for being a mum its just taking it one day , no one hour at a time :) I'm learning to be someone's mum and Sean is learning to be someone's son , neither of us have done this before so we learn as we go and between us we figure it out ;) I'm loving every second even the hard days but they too pass :) once you look at that little face so dependant on you for everything ya melt !! 
My advice as an expert mum of all of 6 weeks lol would be to take each day as it comes live in the moment and enjoy :)


----------



## ladyluck84

Ah thank you ladies. I can't wait. Question are your babies sleeping in a mosses basket? A friend had a little girl (baby number 3) and this time she has a cosleeping crib that attaches to the side of her bed. She says it's the best thing she has ever brought as she breast feeds and can just pull her across. But another friend said no way she wanted hers in her own room as quick as possible. So I tilt ally don't no what to buy. Any advice?


----------



## Left wonderin

I bought a crib but like your friend keep it next to the bed . Its fantastic I had the same question when I was getting ready and delighted I went with the crib . He looks really cosy in it :)


----------



## xxDreamxx

I have a bassinet next to my bed, works well for us


----------



## Left wonderin

Well ????????? Any news ladies ????? ...................


----------



## ticklemonster

No news from me, 6 days until due date. Seeing my midwife on Friday who has said she will give me a sweep, so fingers crossed that May work and we may have a baby by the weekend. 
Has anyone heard from cmc? I'm sure it's past her due date now?


----------



## Left wonderin

6 days wow !!! Ooh exciting ... No have not heard a thing from cmc . Hope she is busy having her rainbow or snuggling him :) hopefully she will be back with news soon . :) keep us updated after your sweep . I had one and nothing happened for 2 days , then I lasts my plug .


----------



## ticklemonster

I'm hoping something happens, as this weekend is a good time to sort out other arrangements for the other two boys lol but it never works out like that does it haha, I will prob still be on here in 2 weeks saying baby still not arrived x 
Tbh though we think it's another boy and we still haven't got a name picked out, the girls name was picked at around 30 weeks lol x


----------



## ticklemonster

39 weeks 2 days, team yellow but thinking boy, also thinking I've maybe dropped a little x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## c.m.c

Hi everyone!!! Tickle you look great!!!! I think my original due date of 15th might be more accurate.... Still here!!! I've got an awful cold it's in my chest I can't stop coughing I'm breathless and I'm terrified of not having enough stamina for the birth

I'm hoping to hold off labour for a few days to allow me to get over this as I'm coughing for hours at night it's horrendous!!!!!!

Midwife appt tomorrow 


How's everyone doing?

Tickle any signs yet????


----------



## ticklemonster

Awww no cmc hope your ok and recover soon.
I'm ok, no signs as yet. Having a sweep in the morning so fingers crossed that May work. Although I have a feeling she won't be able to do it lol x


----------



## lune_miel

I hope you two meet yours soon!

I still have a month to go...:coffee:


----------



## ticklemonster

So had my sweep at 11, getting the occasional tightening but nothing major, midwife said very favourable and dilated around 3 cm. she said she touched the babies head. She's told me to keep active and could poss have a baby this weekend, but then again may not haha x just a waiting game now x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Good luck tickle xxx


----------



## ladyluck84

Oh yes good luck! Get walking, bouncing and dancing ; )


----------



## c.m.c

Hey everyone i went to midwife yesterday and I'm 3cm dilated she thought waters had gone around baby so sent me to hospital.... Waters not gone at all but hoping something happens soon as cervix is sift and 3cm


Got antibiotic too so hoping this chest infection goes ASAP 

Oh tickle it's not long now maybe we will go on same day like we were originally due same date!!!!


----------



## ticklemonster

c.m.c said:


> Hey everyone i went to midwife yesterday and I'm 3cm dilated she thought waters had gone around baby so sent me to hospital.... Waters not gone at all but hoping something happens soon as cervix is sift and 3cm
> 
> 
> Got antibiotic too so hoping this chest infection goes ASAP
> 
> Oh tickle it's not long now maybe we will go on same day like we were originally due same date!!!!

Hope your not too long chick, I've still not had much pains so thinking I'm going to go over now x


----------



## xxDreamxx

Tickle & CMC - so excited for you girls.....squeeeee

MrsBP - how are you going?


----------



## c.m.c

Aww tickle I have a feeling you'll have baby this weekend!!!! I hope I do too.... I had a huge 'show ' this morning so hoping it's not far away now!!!! Still no pains though!!!

I hate that my date was brought forward to 7 th because I know when my period was and when I ovulated so know I'm not due to 15th

I had Ava on Christmas Day do wondering will this little one arrive on Palm Sunday???


----------



## Left wonderin

Oooooooh this is so exciting :) Im thinking we will have one or more babies by Monday :)


----------



## ticklemonster

I've not had a show or any more pains so don't think I will have a baby this weekend booooo x


----------



## c.m.c

Tickle I bet it just happens so quickly ..... I've had no pain or anything either but everyone keeps saying a second labour is fast........ Here's hoping!!!! 


I just want pain!!!!!!!! I watched one born every minute and am jealous lol...... Think I've lost my mind


----------



## Left wonderin

Cmc I think in the last few weeks we all do !! Lol ...... You look back and think I was nuts !


----------



## ticklemonster

Lost my plug about an hour ago, with Daniel I went into labour the next day x


----------



## Left wonderin

Ooh you spoke too soon ! If ye both disappear ill know your busy ;)


----------



## xxDreamxx

Omg this is exciting


----------



## c.m.c

Yeah tickle !!!!! Let's hope it's not long now !!!! I went into labour the day after too with Ava....,, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for tomorrow.....,, I'm so ready to meet this baby I'm getting impatient


----------



## ladyluck84

How exciting 2 babies about to make an appearance!!


----------



## ticklemonster

Yeah, I don't think this one is just ready yet, lol slight back pain but nothing else unfortunately x


----------



## c.m.c

I feel like I'm going to be pregnant forever!!!!! I've not an ache or a pain in sight I cannot believe I'm sitting at 3cm from last Thursday and had a massive show on Saturday!!!! 

How's everyone else doing? How many weeks is everyone now? 

Can't believe how old the babies are already too it's brill seeing the tickers


----------



## Left wonderin

c.m.c said:


> I feel like I'm going to be pregnant forever!!!!! I've not an ache or a pain in sight I cannot believe I'm sitting at 3cm from last Thursday and had a massive show on Saturday!!!!
> 
> How's everyone else doing? How many weeks is everyone now?
> 
> Can't believe how old the babies are already too it's brill seeing the tickers

I so remember that feeling !!!! :haha: don't forget things change very quickly , one second nothing - next Bang and there is the pain :winkwink: its all so exciting but the waiting is a killer !!!! :happydance:

Sean is now 7 weeks 2 days and cute as a button :blush:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ticklemonster

I've had two massive shows now, and contractions on off last night but absolutely nothing today! It's so frustrating isn't it. With Daniel I had my show and had him within 24 hours. I've had lower back ache for three days too. This baby waiting game is so drawn out. Anyway my due date tomorrow at least I know it's going to be no more than two weeks now lol. Next see midwife on 22nd who will book me in to be induced which I really don't want to happen. May have to dtd again tonight although it freaked oh out the other day coz he said he was banging against my cervix xx

Hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## c.m.c

Aww Lw I know you're right it's just so hard waiting!!! Sean us beautiful and I cannot believe he's over. 7 weeks.... Where did that time go ???? It really does fly when they're here


Tickle I'm the exact same I gave had two massive shows and lots of fake contractions .... It wasn't this complicated with Ava I just went into labour 24 hrs after my show at. 39 + 5!!!!! 

I'm bring induced this Thursday as that's ten days after my hospital due date and like you I'm hoping not to need it!!!!!! 

I'm so hormonal I just cry at times during the day because I'm fed up!!!!

I moved furniture today and organised the bedrooms ..... Going out of my mind


I yeah tickle we dtd this morning but I'm gonna have to do it again tonight..... Desperate times eh


----------



## Left wonderin

Cmc ya kept that quiet induction THIS Thursday !!! OMG baby by the weekend yahooooooooooo ;)


----------



## lune_miel

Will your midwives strip your membranes to get you going?!


----------



## c.m.c

Hi lune.... I've had 2 strips one was last Thursday and I was sitting at. 3cm!!!!!

I'm hoping not to need that induction on Thursday!!!! Think I'm finally in labour...... It's 3am been having contractions since around 9-10 pm . Trying to hold off as long as I can as Ava in bed and I haven't even woke DH yet!!!! 


Will
Update soon fingers crossed this is it ladies!!!!!!!


----------



## ticklemonster

Ooooo exciting, I'm rather jealous though. Haha good luck cmc xx


----------



## ladyluck84

Good luck hope all is progressing well!


----------



## c.m.c

I spoke too soon!!!! My contractions got horrendous at. 4am coming every 3 mins but wanted to wait an hr as didn't want to waken Ava..... Then I tried to have a sleep through it all at half. 4 and now my contractions have completely gone???????? I had a strong one about. 20 mins ago but now totally baffled....... This is so strange..... I'm getting angry with my body now


----------



## xxDreamxx

CMC that sucks.....hopefully they kick off again soon xx


----------



## ticklemonster

I think we both have stubborn lil ones cmc. One minute I think this is it then the next nothing. Hope your lil one arrives soon x


----------



## Left wonderin

Cmc I'd say you are going mad !!!! Its definetly the start of something moving !! Ill be watching this space :)


----------



## twinmummy06

How frustrating cmc and tickle!


I'm eagerly awaiting the newest batch of rainbow squishies :haha:


----------



## Left wonderin

Well ladies ???? I'm sure your sick of people asking lol ......


----------



## ticklemonster

Nothing happening on my front, all pains have stopped now. Thinking this baby is never going to arrive x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Good luck ladies x


----------



## c.m.c

Hi ladies Scarlett is here!!! She arrived yesterday at. 7.36 pm after the fastest labour ever!!!!

My labour was weird I asked my community midwife yesterday morning about my contractions disappearing and she came out to do a home visit she said I was. 6cm dilated and. 90 percent effaced ..... My contractions came back then about 12noon..... Again not that strong from What I rem with Ava but dh and I went to hospital anyway after lunch at 1.30ish.... I was. 8cm and again not really having regular pains...... Of course at 5.30 pm all contractions had stopped and I was still 8 and pain not they bad so the midwife broke my waters at. 5.30 pm and I got into the pool and by 6 pm I needed gas and air for the first time...., to be honest when my waters were broken the pain was horrendous but controllable.... I had a natural birth in water at. 7.36 pm and I'm so pleased as Ava's birth was horrendous in comparison she was epidural forceps the works!!!!


Anyway little Scarlett was. 9 lbs4oz so big like her sister she us. 55 long and we are home today breast feeding..., which is new and scary to both if us!!!!


I think I got through the pain by telling myself I wanted this pain for a long time as she's my wee rainbow!!!!!


----------



## c.m.c

How this works for photos..... Us in the water..... Most amazing birth ever I loved the pool..... Though the pain from 6pm to 7.36pm was unreal it was totally worth it!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## c.m.c

Baby Scarlett 15.04.14
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 5


----------



## xxDreamxx

Congratulations CMC - she is absolutely gorgeous. So pleased for you & the family  sounds like a fast labour indeed. Love the photo of you & her after birth. You didn't know whether you were having a boy or a girl did you? Ohhh I am so pleased for you. Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Ok I'm in tears again and can't blame the pregnancy hormones !! I am SO SO happy for you :) welcome to the world baby Scarlet :) ps I'm not really an expert but am bf too so if ya need any advice ect or just want to chat to someone who has asked every question possible to her Hv let me know lol... Enjoy every second with your rainbow xxxxxxxxx

One more rainbow for our group :) Tickle your up next ; )


----------



## ticklemonster

Awwwww congratulations cmc 
she is beautiful and such a lovely labour story too. Me I'm still waiting, this baby is so stubborn. Feeling a lot of pressure in my bottom and on my cervix and my tummy keeps tightening but no contractions. Guess I'm here for the long haul. 
I'm here doing my nails wondering if this baby is ever gonna come into the world to meet us xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Thanks ladies!!! Dream I knew it was a girl but dh didn't want to know lol!!!! Lw thanks I might avail of that.... Am very nervous and she was difficult to attach but she's getting there now

Tickle I was going insane with all the good signs yet nothing happening and I ended up with a labour that only hurt for. 1.5 hours!!!!!
I bet baby number. 2 for you will go fast!!!!! My tummy was tightening too and no pain and I was. 8cm...... So weird !!!! 

Am excited to hear your news!!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Cmc any time :) Im not an expert by any means but am exclusively bf and loving it :) he seems to be growing too so I must be doing something right lol ....... Did you bf your 3 year old ?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Congratulations cmc xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Broody would you like dream to add your edd to the front page ?


----------



## c.m.c

Left wonderin said:


> Cmc any time :) Im not an expert by any means but am exclusively bf and loving it :) he seems to be growing too so I must be doing something right lol ....... Did you bf your 3 year old ?

I only fed Ava for a couple days as everyone said ohhhhh she needs a bottle and I stupidly gave her one


I'm really sore today as I think my latch was wrong feeding in bed I'm wondering should I go to the sofa at night as that's where I'm comfy feeding !!!!! She fed for four hrs solid last night so she's getting this sucking habit sorted !!! Tired mama today


----------



## Left wonderin

Holy crap ! 4 hours ! Yes I find feeding in bed hard unless doing it lying down and that is notcomfortable for mama ! So head for the sofa if it is comfortable . I brought a kitchen chair into the bedroom for the first few weeks , now I just try prop myself up really straight in the bed and feed there . 

Don't listen to anyone about bottles except your health visitor :) if baby is having wet and poo nappies 3-4 times a day all is good


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u for asking but I don't want to be added. I'm too scared to jinx anything. I hope u understand. I'm trying to stay off B&B but keep popping back to cheer u guys on and see how u all are. But thank u for asking xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Broody I TOTALLY understand . I did not give myself a ticker throughout the pg and also wouldn't change my status from ttc or nervous out of superstition . Xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

When your LO is here safe n sound ( which they will be ) we will add you then :)


----------



## ticklemonster

I'm so jealous of all these little babies being born, hopefully no more than 12 days now haha x


----------



## Left wonderin

Tickle your LO will be here before you know it ! Although I know each hour feels like a year at this point !!!!! Hang in there ;)


----------



## c.m.c

Tickle I totally understand ....I was. 8 days over the hospital date I was give. I was ready to climb the walls!!!! 

I think I handled the pain sooooo much better cause I wanted the labour for so long so maybe that might be a bonus


----------



## lune_miel

cmc congrats she is precious!!! labor sounds like a dream.

tickle - can't believe they let you go that long! it's like now, I made it, let's go!

mrsbroody- happy to see you pop in - you will be here for good.


----------



## ladyluck84

Cmc I'm so so happy for you she is gorgeous and the birth sounds fab. If I can order one like that please! 

Tickle hang in there and hopefully won't be too much longer

Mrs B I one hundred percent know how u are feeling I too haven't given myself a ticker and didn't want to feel it was all real. I'm 22 weeks tomorrow and only brought my first thing yesterday as I didn't want to jink anything


----------



## ticklemonster

Hi guys, just a quick one, baby Samuel Thomas was born this morning after a quick labour born at 6.29am weighing 7lb 15oz. Will do a birth story when I feel more up to it. We are now all home and doing well x


----------



## ladyluck84

Yay tickle big congratulations can't wait to hear all about it


----------



## xxDreamxx

Congratulations Tickle - can't wait to see pics xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Yahoooooo another rainbow :) congratulations Tickle :) Welcome to the world little one :)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Congratulations Tickle xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Tickle I'm soooooo delighted for you!!!!! Great news.... Told you it would be quick..... Think you totally deserved that too for all the waiting!!!

Can't wait to see pics and hear your story!


My wee Scarlett was 9 lbs 4 but is down to 7lb 11..... Having some feeding issues but am now expressing and feeding!!!!! First week is crazy for me


----------



## twinmummy06

Congrats tickle and cmc!! 

Hope the expressing helps cmc.


----------



## ticklemonster

Thanks guys.

Here's my story, spent the Friday gardening and playing football with the kids on the streets came in had a bath, no pains or anything but something in my head told me baby was not too far away. 
Woke up at 1am with contractions every 7 mins apart lasting a min each. Left them for an hr to make sure they didn't fizzle out like previous ones, woke Chris just after 2am to tell him, then rung the birthing centre to ask their advice, luckily I know the midwife and she just said to go in when ever I felt ready. 
Got to the hospital at 3.30am was only 4 cm but the pains were coming thick and fast but manageable. Got to 5.30am I felt like I wanted to push but was only 6 cm, this disheartened me. I started on the gas and air at this point and started crying saying I couldn't do it. I asked for a shot of meptid, this was around 6.20am, so got on the bed had the injection turned back over and straight away needed to push, I started pushing at 6.25am and little Samuel was born at 6.29am. 4 mins of pushing! I was in total shock it happened so fast but he is beautiful and feeding well, managing to breast feed my milk has finally come in today, so I look like Katie price lol. 
In my notes the midwife has put my labour was 1 hour 4 mins! I still can't believe it, but so happy I had my friend who is the midwife. 
Totally in love and now my family is complete xxx


----------



## ticklemonster

Samuel Thomas
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ticklemonster

Samuel and mummy
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ticklemonster

Our little Easter bunny xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## c.m.c

Tickle he is gorgeous ..... I just knew it be fast for you!!!!! Well done!!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Tickle he is so beautiful xxxx and wow he shot out lol !! Great to hear your doing well :) cmc expressing is such a pain in the bum . D you have a good pump . I'm struggling with expressing and LO is now refusing the bottle ( he took it for weeks now is on strike ! ) means I'm in trouble if I ever need to go anywhere without him . Will keep trying with the bottle for one feed a day but he was going hysterical !!


----------



## lune_miel

Congrats tickle! He is lovely! So thrilled you had a quick ending and he finally made it here!:baby:


----------



## twinmummy06

He's just divine! And you look great too :)


----------



## xxDreamxx

Omg Tickle! Soooo cute xx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Girls who arn't on my Facebook, I have sent you a message.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Ece - how are you? You have been too quiet


----------



## c.m.c

Lw i do have a great double electric pump and while it's great I just wish I could feed her on my own without top ups but sure 


Who's next ladies???? Lune ???? How's everyone doing??? How many weeks are you all now?


----------



## lune_miel

Tick, tock, 37+2. Still trying to decide on a name. We both like Evan and Blake. Trying to convince him of Dominic. Why is this so hard!? :shrug:


----------



## Left wonderin

My preference for what is worth is Blake :)


----------



## Left wonderin

The next few weeks will fly lune .... This is the hard bit another 2 week wait


----------



## twinmummy06

I like Blake too (it's my brothers name :D)


----------



## lune_miel

Thanks for the feedback, I think Blake might be it. James will be the middle name (after my dad). Do you think initials BJ are bad?

AGGHHHHH!!! ANOTHER 2 WEEK WAIT! :dohh:


----------



## Left wonderin

No and I love Blake James ,it has a lovely ring to it :)


----------



## ece77

Hi ladies,

Sorry I've been away for what seems like ages! I was quite in a panick state for the last couple of weeks, thinking I'll have the baby any moment and there was all sorts of missing things! I'm almost finished with them now. So a little bit more relaxed!

cmc & tickle - Huge congrats to both of you!!! Your rainbows are just gorgeous! 

lune - Not long now... And I totally get the anticipation!

MrsBP - Wasn't aware of your news! Congrats to you too...

Hope all the other rainbow mamas & babies are OK...

AFM - Had 38 week appt on Wednesday. Seems like we're on track. She is head down, though not dropped yet.

And about labour&birth, I said I'm ok to wait until 40 weeks, but later than that, I'll just go crazy! 

So will be having our little girl in at most 2 weeks -hopefully! Will try with vaginal delivery at first. But won't insist if it takes too much time to dilate. Who knows, maybe I'll have such a quick labor...

What are your thoughts on induction or a c-section if she doesn't decide to come in 2 weeks?


----------



## lune_miel

I am open to stripping the membranes in 2 weeks to get things moving. Boy is still in same position as last week, head down, but sunny side up. Time for some spinning babies!


----------



## Left wonderin

I had induction , labour and ended up with c section . Next time I'd choose planned c section if given the choice over induction any day . That's my opinion for what its worth :) nice to see you back x


----------



## xxDreamxx

Ece - glad u r ok hon, was starting to worry! Can't speak on induction as I had a planned c section, & then due to blood pressure come the end, they would not let me labour. Even with the few issues I had, blood loss etc....I would still choose c section again.


----------



## Left wonderin

So Is everyone in this group now on fb ? I'm a bit confused lol ..... So who is next to
Meet their LO ??


----------



## ece77

Hi ladies,

39 week check-up yesterday. Head-down, heart-beat fine, all seems OK, but she's just not in the mood to make her appearance 

So, we'll wait for labor to start until next Wednesday; and if she's still not coming, I'll have an elective c-section in the afternoon! I just read too many horror stories on induction and don't want to go that route 

Once the date was settled, everything started to seem so surreal! I still can not believe I will be holding my rainbow in my arms in less than a week -hopefully!!!

And a question to those with their rainbows (or with previous child/ren): Are you ladies using a pump, even when breastfeeding? We also met with our future-pediatrician yesterday and he said he recommends getting one to everyone. I guess it's a good idea, considering DH can also experience feeding. But I'm afraid it would cause LO to refuse the real deal 

I looked online at Philips Avent Natural bottles and everyone seems so content with them. How are your experiences?

And regarding Facebook.. As I already wrote to Susan, I have an account, but I only play Candy Crush with that :). I have no friends.. So hope you'll all be lingering here a little more...


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi ece , I anit oing anywhere until all our rainbows arrive then I need to stick around to see how we are all getting on . Maybe even until we all go on the baby no 2 lol ......

How exciting :) I can't wait !!! I am so with you on your decision on the c section v induction . In respect of a pump I would definetly reccomended one . I use it almost every day and I am exclusively BF . OH loves to give LO a bottle so it allows him to still get breast milk but daddy to feed him . Also I think taking a bottle is essential as it allows you be away from baby if you need to be for whatever reason . I started to introduce one bottle a day ( early morning feed ) from 3 weeks . LO took to it just fine with no confusion until recently when he began refusing the bottle !! I think it was because he got snuffles and it was hard on him . I changed the bottle and he is now taking it happily again . 

I used tommy tipped closer to nature bottles first and now have changed to mothercare own brand bottles with the side teath . They say not to introduce bottle too early , reccomended at least for the first 4 weeks until feeding is established but I didn't wait . 

Its really hard for daddies when they can't be a part of the one thing baby needs in the first weeks food !!! And its a big part of being able to comfort them. Well it was hard for my oh and me watching him wanting to comfort him and having to hand him over to me for that . He just loves giving Sean his bottle and watching his contentment after he is finished . 

Please check in as often as you can this week , ill be checking in daily to see how you are doing :)


----------



## twinmummy06

So close ece!!

I have a pump, just a handheld one this time - I did have a medela pump in style (double electric) and was definitely worth the expense when I was exclusively pumping for twins. But I've found the manual to do the job. I pump my left side (backstory is it's inverted and hurts like a motherF'er to feed from even with a nipple shield). 
Both my single babies have had a bottle of breastmilk from very early days but majority straight from the breast. 
I know the say delay to avoid nipple confusion but personally I've never had a problem. They say it's usually because of the flow of a bottle being faster/easier, but I can assure you MY milk is faster than any bottle LOL. It's like a shower head while pumping so surely that's faster than one solitary pin prick hole right lol. 
I think having the pump is handy, but if you have an easy breastfeeding experience you don't need it unless you maybe wanna pump a bottle for DH to feed baby (expressing by hand is no fun :haha:)


----------



## c.m.c

Hi everyone hope you're all well!!! Lune and ece it's not long now soooo exciting!!!!! 


Let us know how you are getting on in here last few weeks?

Anything new with anyone else ?


Lw I totally get your point on OH wanting to comfort baby ! I'm expressing as it increases my ill supply and Scarlett's needs to put on weight and dh gives that one bottle a day! I use a double electric pump which is great as it takes ten mins to express 


We are having a bad day again as this feeding is hurting me again I'm just beyond stressed now


----------



## Left wonderin

Expressing is just not working for me !!!! Can't figure out what I'm doing wrong ! I've tried morning , evening middle of the night . Before and after feeds . The milk just won't come out no matter what I do !! And when it does its in a dribble ! I'd be 5 hours trying to get an oz ! Its sooooooo frustrating and is again making me question if LO IS getting enough when feeding !


----------



## lune_miel

Will be 39w on Monday...still waiting.:coffee:


----------



## c.m.c

Oh lune it's only days now till you see your wee rainbow !!!!! 

My breastfeeding is back to killing me each feed is painful .... Swear there's no easy way to go this!!!! My hats off to you twin... You pumped for two babies!!!! You can only feed on one side yet you make it work!!!!

Lw I know I like to express and then I know what she's had but I literally give her 2-3oz expressed milk a day as that's all I can get as she's only breast for sooooo long each day! I feel like a new mummy again as I never got this far with breastfeeding with Ava 


Ece how are you????

How many weeks is everyone else??? Any appointments or scans coming up?


----------



## twinmummy06

LW - some ladies just won't get a let down to pumping stimulation. No idea why but they just don't :(
Have you tried pumping one side while he nurses on the other to try get a let down on the pump side? It's a bit of a juggling trick but might help. 

Thank you cmc xx it's bloody hard, anyone who says BF is a breeze is either a liar or extremely lucky lol. It does get 'easier' but the beginning weeks/months really are the worst (you know what I mean). I know you said you had a midwife (or was it lactation consultant?) come out. Her latch was good hey, big mouthful? No tongue/lip tie? Have you tried different feeding positions like football hold (I personally found this one easier for a new born held up with lots of pillows. They always got a better mouthful. Probably my big saggy boobs :rofl:). Ummmmmm. Trying to think of reasons for sore feedings. Thrush? Vasospasms? Hormones (like ovulating/period) can make it sore sometimes. If you're unlucky/lucky enough to be cycling again lol.


----------



## ladyluck84

Did everyone wait to buy there breast pumps or get them before? I have a few friends that couldn't breast feed and was thinking it's yet another expense if I'm not going to use it. Another question...nipple shields. Who uses them and why? Do u use them just if your nipple is getting sore? Do I need to buy some?


----------



## Left wonderin

I got mine before but its a good point ! You prob won't need it for the first few weeks anyway . And there is NO reason why bf won't work for you ;) I was given nipple shields by a friend of mine but never used them so can't tell you if they were good or not ! One week to go lune how exciting :) hope your not feeling too uncomfortable xxxxx


----------



## c.m.c

Twin I have a midwife coming today

I was using football hold and also the tummy to mummy hold too .. Hope it's not thrush as I was on antibiotics so know I'm more prone!!! It seems to hurt the right side more than the left 


Lady.... I borrowed a friends double electric pump think it cost her 120 quid but swear it would be worth every penny. I had low supply at the start and pumping got me going .., it also allows me to express a couple of times a day and dh can feed her to let me get a head start with sleep at night ....and give my nipples a rest


----------



## c.m.c

I think nipple shields can reduce your supply and affect latch so I never bought them or use them


----------



## c.m.c

Ok so midwife came today And before she came I noticed a lump on the edge of my right nipple and the midwife touched it and it totally hurt me... Midwife said she's not sure what it is it's like a cyst or pimple but at least I know my latch is good and she's sucking is good! She suggested a nipple shield but I think il stick it out without


My left side is only sore for one minute then it's painless do hopefully this wee cyst thing goes away... Kinda strange though isn't it


----------



## Left wonderin

Could it be a blocked duct ? Might be infected . Try bath it with salt water ? Worth a try


----------



## c.m.c

I think I will try that... Midwife never mentioned a blocked duct but I read online it could be.... It's same colour as my nipple


----------



## Left wonderin

kellymom.com/bf/concerns/mother/mastitis/
Jul 27, 2011 - A plugged (or blocked) duct is an area of the breast where milk flow is obstructed. The nipple pore may be blocked (see Milk Blister), or the ...
&#8206;How do you treat a milk blister? - &#8206;Natural treatments for nursing ...


----------



## lune_miel

Any update, *ece*? I hope you can avoid the c-section!


----------



## ticklemonster

Sorry guys I don't come on here much anymore, much easier just going on Facebook lol. Anyway Samuel is doing great, fully breast fed at the moment, stopped pumping as was producing far too much. Samuel has reflux which he has to have gaviscon for but I'm trying not to give it too much, he's still putting on weight he now weighs 8lb 15oz, so he has put on a whole pound in 2 weeks, not bad going bless him. 

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## ece77

Sorry for the silence ladies. We had our little girl on Wednesday via c-section. Stayed at the hospital for 2 nights. Been home for another 2. She is nursing well but not having much sleep at night. We are both well. Will try to upload a photo soon.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Congratulations ece77 xxx


----------



## ece77

Here she is! 51 cm and 3.520 kg...
 



Attached Files:







1399795103377.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## twinmummy06

Congrats ece, she's beautiful!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Beautiful xxx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Ece - omg congratulations - beautiful girl xx


----------



## lune_miel

What's her name?


----------



## c.m.c

Awwww ece she is gorgeous congratulations ... Any names yet?


----------



## Left wonderin

Ece just popping in off hols to check and see great news :) welcome to the world little one xxxx I'm expecting photos and updates :))) hope mammy is doing well x


----------



## ece77

Hi ladies,
Thank you all for your kind words! Her name is Ekin (which means both growing grains and culture in Turkish) and we are totally in love with her...
She is fine and putting on weight nicely. She is a good drinker but not much of a sleeper (totally different to what she was in the womb)! Hence the silence :)
But everyone says it will get better soon...
Lune - Any news? 
LL & MrsBP - How are you ladies?
Rainbow mamas - Hope your lo's are growing nicely...
And here is Ekin saying hi to all of you, which kept her mama sane through the past 9 months :flower:
 



Attached Files:







ekin.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 3


----------



## c.m.c

She is so adorable !!!!! A true wee blessing!!!! Gorgeous


----------



## Left wonderin

She is adorable !!! And i love her name :) how is her mammy surviving without sleep ? It does get easier or maybe we just get used to it so it becomes your new norm ! I don't even notice now and haven't had a full night sleep in 3 months ! Lol


----------



## ece77

Will we ever have a full night's sleep?!? I'm only looking forward to 3-hourish stretches for now :)
The funny thing is, I don't seem to mind being sleep-deprived at all! And I looove(d) sleep!


----------



## Left wonderin

Ece me too , I adored my sleep but now I adore my little man more ;) every now and again I think how lovely it would be to have a full night sleep and kinda sigh when I hear the " I want feeding " noise in the dark but as soon as I see his little face I'm happy to do whatever it takes for to care for him :)


----------



## c.m.c

Hi how's everyone doing???
I'm stuck at home so so ill ... DH sick too it's awful

I'm hoping my milk supply doesn't plummet ... We thought Scarlett had reflux but today I'm staying In all day and giving her the best routine so think maybe when she had been unsettled it was actually a growth spurt and overtiredness

How's everyone getting on ??

Who's next???? How many weeks are the pregnant ladies ???


----------



## Left wonderin

Cmc cold /flu or tummy unwell ?? Poor you . Get better soon


----------



## c.m.c

Think it's some sort of virus.... Haven't left the toilet all day and vomiting too so I must be dehydrated ... I couldn't feed Scarlett last night for anymore than ten mins as had to run and be sick do she's mostly formula today


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh you poor thing :( sounds awful . Hope you recover soon . Make sure and keep hydrated sips of water and get some dioralite


----------



## ece77

Hi ladies,
How are you all? I guess I'm the only one not on facebook and so not getting any updates :( 
Any news from lune? She must for sure have had her baby by now...


----------



## Left wonderin

Ece hi :) no have not heard a thing but your right her rainbow should be here :) Sarah had her baby a little girl with a head of hair such a dote :) how are you keeping ?


----------



## ladyluck84

Hope you are all well. I'm now 30 weeks and wondering how I'm going to make it another 10 as so uncomfortable already!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi lady ooooh exciting times nearly Into single figures . Ill be popping back to see how your getting on :) please keep us posted !


----------



## ece77

Can't believe you're already 30 weeks LL! Hope the weeks will fly for you...


----------



## xxDreamxx

Yeah the last trimester seems to drag but your LO will be here before you know it :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi lady :) how are you feeling this week , the single figure countdown is on :))


----------



## ladyluck84

Hi I'm fine. But worried as I had a growth scan last week and told I have poly hydromnios got another scan on Friday followed by the consultant to discuss it


----------



## Left wonderin

Don't have any experience of this but know its something to do with amniotic fluid ?? Too much ?? Try not worry too much I'm sure talking to to the consultant will help ease your worry . Until then mama feet up get as much rest as you can girl cause your life is about to get a hell of alot busier in aprox 9 weeks time !! 

Keep us posted about how your scan and appointment goes xxxxxx


----------



## c.m.c

Hi lady I hope you're well... Do u finish work
Soon?


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi lady how did things go on Friday was thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## ladyluck84

Hi they couldn't find anything wrong with him just confirmed too much fluid so will keep a close eye on me and will monitor me through birth. They can't really tell me much more but he is going to be a big boy as well so hopefully it's just one if those things. Just want him here now!! Still 3 more weeks at work though....boo!!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hang in there they will fly I promise . The end is hard .... The waiting .... But you don't have long now


----------



## c.m.c

Hi girls... Feels like a lifetime since I've been here... Easier catching up on Facebook.... Lady how are you and your gorgeous bump? It's so so close now!!!!! 

How's all the baba a ???? 

Scarlett is 14 weeks tomorrow ... I stopped fb last week as I had dried up naturally...my supply was just so rubbish from The start I am proud to have managed 13 weeks with all my problems with bf... But I'm so sad too.... I wanted to EBF for 6 months


----------



## Left wonderin

Lady is it this week you finish work ?? How are you keeping


----------



## twinmummy06

You did amazing CMC xx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi girls

Lost my password for this website and finally sorted it now. Logged on from PC!

LadyLuck - how are you going? 

Who on here, is not on FB, I cant remember :)


----------



## c.m.c

Hi ladies... I'm still here.... But I am on Facebook too!!!! Hope yous are all well... How's the babies? 

Scarlett doing so well this week... We had a hard few weeks with reflux... She literally screamed the house down and refused to feed.... Though I wonder was it a transition to full time bottle feeding? Anyway she's amazing now... I could just eat her!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Can we have updated photos please :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Lady any news??


----------



## Left wonderin

Its sad to see this thread die :( it was my lifeline .


----------



## xxDreamxx

Yeah same here


----------



## Left wonderin

Dream its so funny to call you that !!! Lol ..... Maybe we can rejuvenate it :) 

Hi everyone how about an update on where your all at ?? Pics of all the LO or bumps and any gossip on who is ttc again or soon ?? ;) 

Well Sean is now 7.3 and a wee dote . I can't believe how much I love him !! I would eat him if I could lol..... He since today has 4 teeth all down bottom , loves his food refuses nothing !! Has started on finger food , can roll all directions but isn't making any effect to crawl at all !!! Never stops babbling !! Seriously he is some talker , takes after his mum lol. I went back to work last week :( working 4 day week so not so bad . And yes I'm TTC no2 . Wish me luck .. Here is my little man
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## xxDreamxx

Awww look at Sean...he's gorgeous  

Things are ok here, we had planned to be trying again but I had a sizeable incisional hernia where my c section (and other abdominal surgeries was done) so needed to have open abdominal mesh repair surgery. They also found a 2nd hernia near belly button so I have 25cm of mesh inside me! Eeek! I did get a consult with my Ob and she thought it a good idea to proceed with this before another pregnancy so it's put us TTC back till the new year. 

Kaiden is 7.2 months old and is babbling lots (Hi Dad) is about the only thing he says with regularity, he is commando crawling everywhere so I think he will crawl properly soon, rolls both ways and is learning to wave. He's not a fabulous eater but we are persevering....I see the child health nurse on Wednesday about it.

I have applied for a part time job in a baby shop...so fingers crossed I get it. Extra money would be very handy, especially as we don't know if we need IVF for #2.

Here is a pic of him in his new pram that I won (Bugaboo Buffalo)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Left wonderin

He is just adorable !! Good luck with the job when will you know !


----------



## xxDreamxx

I saw the manager again today when I popped into the shop & she asked me how I was & said she would call me this week. It's like Mothercare (as a comparison)


----------



## Left wonderin

Nice area to work in ! Will you get staff discount ? That could be dangerous hehehehe


----------



## xxDreamxx

Very dangerous indeed


----------



## Left wonderin

Bfn here this am .... Onto November !


----------



## ece77

Hi ladies,

Nice to hear from you again! Hope those of you trying again will get their bfp's soon.. For us, we'll stick with one, it seems!

Kaiden and Sean look adorable. I am jealous of Kaiden's locks Susan! Ekin only has some feather-like strands! We saw a new pedi for her 5 month check-up and she asked if Ekin had a circumsion or not :) My poor girl...

She can roll from back to tummy, but doesn't have any interest to roll back :) She always wants to stand up and throws a fit if left to lie down :) Hope she'll walk sooner than later, as she's getting quite heavy already!

Anyway, here's a recent photo of my little munchkin...
 



Attached Files:







01.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh how cute is she !!!! She looks so girly never would mistake her for a boy !!! Its great to hear from you :) hope we get more updates soon ;) have you really made the final decision its just one ??? I was broody as hell as soon as I gave birth !!!!!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Dream maybe we should rename this BFP 2 by October 2015 ;) lol


----------



## xxDreamxx

Yessss....should we? Shall I rename it?????


----------



## Helena_

hey girls! Just popping in. We're doing great :) Bryn is almost 8 months, she is 14lbs (a little peanut :D) and so happy. We're still breastfeeding and doing baby led weaning (she can finish off a meal like no other!) She's babbling, crawling, standing, sitting unassisted, and being adorable haha.
 



Attached Files:







WO8A1107.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 6









WO8A1144.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 3









WO8A1133.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 4









10702018_10203425066650820_8514980387882335439_n.jpg
File size: 69.2 KB
Views: 4









10365887_10203445700286648_8652920819686558606_n.jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Helena_

and a little walk down memory lane. Can you tell I love showing off my girl?
 



Attached Files:







7 months basket.jpg
File size: 52.2 KB
Views: 7









7 months chair.jpg
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## xxDreamxx

Nawwwwe love those photos :)


----------



## xxDreamxx

Ok for anyone reading this and new to our thread...we originally were in a TTC by October 2013 thread & then a bunch of us moved here to the Pregnant by October 2013 thread. We have had our babies now and some of us are starting to think about baby #2 (or in TwinMummy's case baby #5).... not all of us are ready for a BFP by October 2015 but we are all here to support each other through thick n thin! We met because of losing a pregnancy and vowed to support each other....and here we are over a year later. There has been quiet moments on here as we also all chat on FB BUT....we are back to the place we started from.

If you are new and you would like to join us here...then feel free. Some of us would like to be pregnant again by October 2015. :) WELCOME :)


----------



## twinmummy06

Gimme a B!
Gimme an F!
Gimme a P!

:dust:


----------



## Helena_

will anyone be charting or taking opks?


----------



## Left wonderin

Yup me :) I'm also saliva testing ! Its cool .. I'm now cd8 so ov should be just around the corner . Wish me luck . I've a sick Sean at the moment with a fever ( I think teething related) he is awake every 1/2 hours last night and tonight , sobbing poor boo :( so b'ding is the furthest thing from my mind right now ! Hopefully he will feel better by Monday .


----------



## c.m.c

Hi girlies &#55357;&#56835; how are you all? Sorry if been AWOL I had planned to pop in and say hi ages ago....

I'm back to work in 13 days! Just had the best year of my entire life. I love bringing Ava to school and being that stay at home mum role!!!! I am sad to go back to work but I love work too. 

I defo will TTC but not yet!!! I'm tempted but def not yet! 

How's the TTC girls????


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi :) weird seeing you on here now instead of fb !!!! I've just been diagnosed with post partum thyroidits :( on meds so no ttc for me until its sorted out . They can't give a time scale as everyone reacts differently . I'm 42 so my window to ttc was tiny already and its just gotten smaller . I still have hope though and am not giving up ! :)


----------



## xxDreamxx

LW - How are the meds going?


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) well still a no go for ttc ... Levels still not where they need to be . On a positive note endo is right behind me ttc :) is going to switch my meds next visit 6 weeks to ones safe for ttc on . Wants my levels at optimum to give ttc the best chance :) so I have a POA with him for ttc and treatment while pg and after lol..... Looks like I've Graves autoimmune thing


----------

